# Così è ... se vi pare



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2010)

*Così è ... se vi pare*



> La verità è forse che non si ama il proprio partner e cheè certo che non si ama l'amante, è solo troppo brutto dire che si ha l'amante perchè si ha oglia di fare giri di più giostre


.[/QUOTE]

Daniele caro...hai detto la cosa giusta...come traditrice sottoscrivo in pieno. Sono orribile? Sì, lo ammetto..lo faccio solo per sesso
e tengo le cose ben distinte, ma lo ammetto.
Anch'io penso che i tradimenti inizino così, a parte qualche rarissimo caso in cui un'intollerante situazione domestica può spingere un'individuo fuori dal rapporto di coppia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2010)

Con tutto il dispiacere per resistere, ma tu sei capace di vivere insieme ad una donna per cui se stessa vale più di te e delle sue figlie? Sei sicuro di volere una donna così bambina fino alla fine dei tuoi giorni? Si una così ti fa sentire importante, perchè è indifesa ed è da proteggere, ma fa le tipiche marachelle da bambina ma rapportate in un mondo adulto. Resistere, è così grandioso questo senso di essere forte e capace che ti da lei e che nessuna donna normale ti darebbe?[/QUOTE]

Qui non mi trovi affatto d'accordo. Che deve essere una moglie? Una che si annulla per gli altri, i suoi familiari? 
Nemmeno mia figlia vale più di me per me stessa..e credo ( ma è solo la mia opinione) che dovrebbe essere così per tutti.
Penso che tu, daniele, sia troppo affrettatto nel dare giudizi.. e soprattutto molto parziale..ma non è una critica, solo una considerazione.


----------



## Anna A (19 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Con tutto il dispiacere per resistere, ma tu sei capace di vivere insieme ad una donna per cui se stessa vale più di te e delle sue figlie? Sei sicuro di volere una donna così bambina fino alla fine dei tuoi giorni? Si una così ti fa sentire importante, perchè è indifesa ed è da proteggere, ma fa le tipiche marachelle da bambina ma rapportate in un mondo adulto. Resistere, è così grandioso questo senso di essere forte e capace che ti da lei e che nessuna donna normale ti darebbe?


Qui non mi trovi affatto d'accordo. Che deve essere una moglie? Una che si annulla per gli altri, i suoi familiari? 
*Nemmeno mia figlia vale più di me per me stessa*..e credo ( ma è solo la mia opinione) che dovrebbe essere così per tutti.
Penso che tu, daniele, sia troppo affrettatto nel dare giudizi.. e soprattutto molto parziale..ma non è una critica, solo una considerazione.[/QUOTE]

sei sicura di star bene?


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2010)

Nemmeno mia figlia vale più di me per me stessa..e credo ( ma è solo la mia opinione) che dovrebbe essere così per tutti.


Non so che dirti, ma una madre non ragionerebbe così, se tu lo fai devi avere un problema di base molto grave, e te lo dico perchè un luminare mi disse che un problema grave è quello di cui chi lo ha non se ne accorge per nulla. Per esperienza le madri fanno tutto per i figli o le figlie anche a scapito proprio, donne che hanno dato la propria vita per i figli di certo hanno messo davanti i filgi a se stesse, visto che tu non lo faresti non do giudizi in ambito, ma ti consiglio di pensare almeno di avere un problema di base e non piccolo.


----------



## Anna A (19 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nemmeno mia figlia vale più di me per me stessa..e credo ( ma è solo la mia opinione) che dovrebbe essere così per tutti.
> 
> 
> Non so che dirti, ma una madre non ragionerebbe così, se tu lo fai devi avere un problema di base molto grave, e te lo dico perchè un luminare mi disse che un problema grave è quello di cui chi lo ha non se ne accorge per nulla. Per esperienza le madri fanno tutto per i figli o le figlie anche a scapito proprio, donne che hanno dato la propria vita per i figli di certo hanno messo davanti i filgi a se stesse, visto che tu non lo faresti non do giudizi in ambito, ma ti consiglio di pensare almeno di avere un problema di base e non piccolo.


aspettiamo che ci spieghi cosa intendeva dire, vah.


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> aspettiamo che ci spieghi cosa intendeva dire, vah.


Che pur di fare sesso venderebbe la figlia? Ovviamente ho esagerato e so che non sarebbe così, ma sinceramente se fossi un figlio e sapessi questo di un mio genitore, chiederei la tutela legale solo da parte dell'altro...non si sa mai!


----------



## Anna A (19 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che pur di fare sesso venderebbe la figlia? Ovviamente ho esagerato e so che non sarebbe così, ma sinceramente se fossi un figlio e sapessi questo di un mio genitore, chiederei la tutela legale solo da parte dell'altro...non si sa mai!


non posso credere che una donna sana e nel pieno delle sue facoltà mentali possa scrivere una cosa simile.
al momento propendo per l'idea che a scrivere tale minchiata sia stato un buontempone che niente sa di come è fatta una donna.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me invece l'impresa della ricostruzione deve essere fatta in due, ma le basi, le fondamenta deve mettercele solo il traditore e non sperare che il tradito ci dia una mano. Colpe? Le colpe sono solo del traditore, quelle che adduce contro il coniuge sono stronzate che dopo se rinsavisce si rende conto essere tali, la realtà è chi radisce lo fa perchè è una prsona debole, forse non cresciuta in un lato del proprio carattere e quindi adulta in quasi tutti tranne che quello. Io mi chiedo come resistere possa accettare le lamentele di lei che non può più volare, figlie o non figlie le direi di provare a volare si...ma dal decimo piano perchè non ha capito nulla di cosa significa fare del male e che lei lo h fatto e che avrebbe da vergognarsi. Un poco di realtà in quella testolina da bimba che si ritrova adesso le farebbe non dico bene, ma di certo farebbe bene a resistere che in questa condizione è la parte che ha subito il torto. Secondo me resistere ancora sbaglia a vedere lei come una poverina...lei è una stronza e lo dimostra non comprendendo il dolore che lui nasconde. Con tutto il dispiacere per resistere, ma tu sei capace di vivere insieme ad una donna per cui se stessa vale più di te e delle sue figlie? *Sei sicuro di volere una donna così bambina fino alla fine dei tuoi giorni? Si una così ti fa sentire importante, perchè è indifesa ed è da proteggere, ma fa le tipiche marachelle da bambina ma rapportate in un mondo adulto*. Resistere, è così grandioso questo senso di essere forte e capace che ti da lei e che nessuna donna normale ti darebbe?


Rileggiti questa cosa e *rifletti su di te.*
Passato il primo periodo di smarrimento, chi scopre ad avere o di avere avuto a fianco una persona che riconosce insicura e debole, che abbia tradito o no, o addirittura che giudica cattiva o indegna dovrebbe domandarsi perché ha scelto quel tipo di persona e, se le proprie condizioni psicologiche sono le medesime, deve considerare che, per le stesse ragioni, si potrebbe ritrovare di nuovo a scegliere una persona debole che poi non potrà che deluderlo.


----------



## minnie (19 Maggio 2010)

> Qui non mi trovi affatto d'accordo. Che deve essere una moglie? Una che si annulla per gli altri, i suoi familiari?
> *Nemmeno mia figlia vale più di me per me stessa..e credo ( ma è solo la mia opinione) che dovrebbe essere così per tutti.*
> Penso che tu, daniele, sia troppo affrettatto nel dare giudizi.. e soprattutto molto parziale..ma non è una critica, solo una considerazione.


 
 questa penso ke sia la peggior espressione di egoismo, narcisismo ed egocentrismo ke ho mai letto/sentito!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non posso credere che una donna sana e nel pieno delle sue facoltà mentali possa scrivere una cosa simile.
> al momento propendo per l'idea che a scrivere tale minchiata sia stato un buontempone che niente sa di come è fatta una donna.


 Concordo.
Oppure si tratta di un problema grave davvero.


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Oppure si tratta di un problema grave davvero.


Persa se è vero è un problema grave davvero! Un famosissimo psichiatra Italiano mi spiegò che le patologie peggiori non sono quelle di cui il paziente si rende conto che però sono quelle più dolorose, ma quelle di cui non si rende conto per cui il dolore è molto inferiore, ma si tende ad assecondare un punto di vista che normalmente non sarebbe accettabile.
Io credo che sia vera e mi spiace per lei, ma non perchè fa becco suo marito, ma per quello che ha detto che è terribile, cioè dare per scontato che quello che lei fa lo facciano gli altri, motivo per cui le mie zie meriterebbero solo le fiamme dell'inferno.


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non posso credere che una donna sana e nel pieno delle sue facoltà mentali possa scrivere una cosa simile.
> al momento propendo per l'idea che a scrivere tale minchiata sia stato un buontempone che niente sa di come è fatta una donna.


la prendo come provocazione ma...in realtà: per quanti muomini invece  è così?


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la prendo come provocazione ma...in realtà: per quanti muomini invece  è così?


E' differente eccome per impostazione non culturale ma data da natura, quindi se lo fa l'uomo è deprecabile ma non è contro natura, se lo fa la donna è parimenti deprcabile ma è persino contro natura. natura nel senso della natura maschile e femminile che sono notoriamente differenti e non solo per i genitali.


----------



## minnie (19 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la prendo come provocazione ma...in realtà: per quanti muomini invece è così?


 
so che magari sono un pò anacronistica, ma comunque la maternità e la paternità sono due condizioni emotive diverse. In una femmina c'è una componente istintiva, innata di difesa dei propri cuccioli, anche negli animali, che nel maschio è molto più rara.  Questo non rende giustificabile una frase come quella  se detta da uomo, tutt'altro!, ma in una donna, beh... non posso fare a meno di rimanerne ancora più dolorosamente stupita e intristita...


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> so che magari sono un pò anacronistica, ma comunque *la maternità e la paternità sono due condizioni emotive diverse. *In una femmina c'è una componente istintiva, innata di difesa dei propri cuccioli, anche negli animali, che nel maschio è molto più rara.  Questo non rende giustificabile una frase come quella  se detta da uomo, tutt'altro!, ma in una donna, beh... non posso fare a meno di rimanerne ancora più dolorosamente stupita e intristita...


hai ragione..solo che in nome di questa differenza troppi perdono di vista il loro ruolo di padre , fondamentale nella crescita di un bambino...lasciando vuoti che si trascinano per tutta la vita.
so che ci sono donne tanto in gamba da moltiplicarsi per due ma questo non li solleva dalle responsabilità


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non posso credere che una donna sana e nel pieno delle sue facoltà mentali possa scrivere una cosa simile.
> al momento propendo per l'idea che a scrivere tale minchiata sia stato un buontempone che niente sa di come è fatta una donna.


Purtroppo per te non sono un buontempone,
sono una donna DONNA. Avevo l'impressione che questo fosse il forum degli sputa-sentenze, e ora me l'avete confermato.Con tutto ciò, penso di poter esprimere la mia opinione. Perchè sentite il bisogno di definire "non sani di mente" quelli che non la pensano come voi?
Anteporre gli altri a sè stessi significa una sola cosa: DIPENDENZA.
Che minchiate, io non venderei mia figlia per fare sesso...
so trovare i giusti tempi e modi ( e metterli tra parentesi) , senza far mancare nulla nè a lei, nè a mio marito.
Voi, piuttosto, mi sembrate (è solo una mia impressione) alquanto confusi in materia. SESSO non è uguale AMORE, si tratta di due cose distinte...la razionalità aiuta a tenerle distinte, sapete?


----------



## Iris (19 Maggio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> so che magari sono un pò anacronistica, ma comunque la maternità e la paternità sono due condizioni emotive diverse. In una femmina c'è una componente istintiva, innata di difesa dei propri cuccioli, anche negli animali, che nel maschio è molto più rara. Questo non rende giustificabile una frase come quella se detta da uomo, tutt'altro!, ma in una donna, beh... non posso fare a meno di rimanerne ancora più dolorosamente stupita e intristita...


 
Condizioni diverse, ma di pari importanza.


----------



## minnie (19 Maggio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Condizioni diverse, ma di pari importanza.


 
assolutamente d'accordo. Ma a mio parere il sentimento che muove una donna verso il proprio figlio è più istintivo, quello del padre più frutto di conoscenza e relazione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2010)

Io credo che sia vera e mi spiace per lei, ma non perchè fa becco suo marito, ma per quello che ha detto che è terribile, cioè dare per scontato che quello che lei fa lo facciano gli altri, motivo per cui le mie zie meriterebbero solo le fiamme dell'inferno.[/QUOTE]

Io non dò affatto per scontato che quello che penso io lo pensino/facciano anche gli altri... siete voi che date una definizione  e pretendete che tutti rientrino  in essa.
Cosa vuol dire essere un buon padre o una buona madre?
Chi può rispondere univocamente a questa domanda?

Ma per favore..lasciamo perdere le banalità sulla natura e sugli animali...l'unico istinto insopprimibile, in natura, è quello dell'autoconservazione.
Chissà...avrò qualche problema mentale perchè lo dici tu, daniele?
Rispetto infinito per le madri che riescono ad annullarsi per i figli...io non sono di questa pasta.


----------



## minnie (19 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Purtroppo per te non sono un buontempone,
> sono una donna DONNA. Avevo l'impressione che questo fosse il forum degli sputa-sentenze, e ora me l'avete confermato.Con tutto ciò, penso di poter esprimere la mia opinione. Perchè sentite il bisogno di definire "non sani di mente" quelli che non la pensano come voi?
> Anteporre gli altri a sè stessi significa una sola cosa: DIPENDENZA.
> Che minchiate, io non venderei mia figlia per fare sesso...
> ...


forse, come diceva anna, non abbiamo capito cosa intendevi. Leggere la tua frase così come era suonava non come un "venderei mia figlia per il sesso" ma come un "sacrificherei la sua felicità per la mia". Forse un pò sputasentenze lo siamo tutti al mondo.... Perchè non ci spieghi cosa intendevi? Magari più che sputasentenze siamo solo un pò duri di comprendonio....


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Purtroppo per te non sono un buontempone,
> sono una donna DONNA. Avevo l'impressione che questo fosse il forum degli sputa-sentenze, e ora me l'avete confermato.Con tutto ciò, penso di poter esprimere la mia opinione. Perchè sentite il bisogno di definire "non sani di mente" quelli che non la pensano come voi?
> Anteporre gli altri a sè stessi significa una sola cosa: DIPENDENZA.
> Che minchiate, io non venderei mia figlia per fare sesso...
> ...


Non credo che sia questione di sputar sentenze, ma, se mai, esprimere la propria disapprovazione, specie da parte di chi è madre (ma io che son padre mi accodo), per chi è capace di dire e dirsi: "se anche mia figlia dovesse starci male perchè scopre che mi prendo qualche "vacatio",chissenefrega, io alle mie voglie continuerò a dare soddisfazione..."

Saprai anche trovare i tempi e i modi da te ritenuti giusti, ma non saresti la prima e non sarai l'ultima che si troverà a dover spiegarne i motivi a un/a figlio/a...se poi reputi di cavartela con un "son fatti miei che non ti riguardano"...auguri..:sonar:


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2010)

*Da muomo...*



Minerva ha detto:


> la prendo come provocazione ma...in realtà: per quanti muomini invece è così?


Queste son generalizzazioni ad minchiam, allo stesso modo si potrebbe chiedere quanti uomini son costretti dalle madri a non aver rapporti continuativi con i figli per rivalsa o ripicca...son forse migliori?

Così però non se ne esce...


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Purtroppo per te non sono un buontempone,
> sono una donna DONNA. Avevo l'impressione che questo fosse il forum degli sputa-sentenze, e ora me l'avete confermato.Con tutto ciò, penso di poter esprimere la mia opinione. Perchè sentite il bisogno di definire "non sani di mente" quelli che non la pensano come voi?
> *Anteporre gli altri a sè stessi significa una sola cosa: DIPENDENZA.*
> Che minchiate, io non venderei mia figlia per fare sesso...
> ...


non è propriamente una novità dire che si è dipendenti dall'amore dei figli.
è proprio in quella dipendenza che mi sento veramente libera


volendo posso regalarti altre tre o quattro verità ....in tasca ne ho ancora molte:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Oppure si tratta di un problema grave davvero.


quoto

e preciso
non parlo dell'esemplificazione iperbolica fatta da daniele
ma dell'affermazione da cui quella scaturiva 
e questo è il mio punto di vista
eventuali pistolotti e distinguo, relativi al modo corretto di esprimere opinioni che potrebbero offendere chi dichiara con sincerità di avere scale di priorità diverse, non mi sposterebbero di un millimetro


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Purtroppo per te* non sono un buontempone,
> sono una donna DONNA. Avevo l'impressione che questo fosse il forum degli sputa-sentenze, e ora me l'avete confermato.Con tutto ciò, penso di poter esprimere la mia opinione. Perchè sentite il bisogno di definire "non sani di mente" quelli che non la pensano come voi?
> Anteporre gli altri a sè stessi significa una sola cosa: DIPENDENZA.
> Che minchiate, io non venderei mia figlia per fare sesso...
> ...


semmai purtroppo per te

ma scusa, se avevi quell'impressione, perchè volerti mischiare?
non mischiarti


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2010)

Chiara, per dimostrare che l'autoconservazione non è il massimo degli istinti posso dirti che quasi tutte le madri metterebbero la vita del proprio figlio davanti alla propria, da quello che dici tu non lo faresti soffrendo comunque non credo di no, ma autoassolvendoti come già fai.
Fai sesso con altri? Ok, se hai le palle per essere una vera donna dillo a tuo marito e dillo a tua figlia e digli che gli vuoi bene ma che tu hai tutto il diritto di viverti queste cose. Se a loro andrà bene allora la libertà avrà vinto, ma se come penso io tu finirai odiata da una figlia e da un marito allora imparerai che la tua libertà si vede che ha limitato quella degli altri.
Come dissi alla mia ex, la sua libertà di tradirmi le ha precluso la libertà di avere un buon rapporto con me, di poter avere consolazione quando è morto suo nonno, questa ultima cosa l'ha avuta comunque con la menzogna e da allora lei ha colpito la mia libertà usando l'inganno mi ha fatto fare una cosa che in caso contrario mai avrei fatto per non soffrire, mi ha obbligato a fare una azione che mi ha fatto soffrire in maniera atroce.


----------



## Iris (19 Maggio 2010)

Una cosa non capisco: ma perchè ogni volta che si va scopando in giro, si tira in ballo la figliolanza?
Come se l'accudire i figli fosse un compito così grave da giustificare la trombata esxtraconiugale. Lo trovo grottesco.:singleeye:

PS Vi risparmio per oggi le mie verità...me le tengo in tasca va...:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Una cosa non capisco: ma perchè ogni volta che si va scopando in giro, si tira in ballo la figliolanza?
> Come se l'accudire i figli fosse un compito così grave da giustificare la trombata esxtraconiugale. Lo trovo grottesco.:singleeye:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bastardo dentro (19 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Purtroppo per te non sono un buontempone,
> sono una donna DONNA. Avevo l'impressione che questo fosse il forum degli sputa-sentenze, e ora me l'avete confermato.Con tutto ciò, penso di poter esprimere la mia opinione. Perchè sentite il bisogno di definire "non sani di mente" quelli che non la pensano come voi?
> Anteporre gli altri a sè stessi significa una sola cosa: DIPENDENZA.
> Che minchiate, io non venderei mia figlia per fare sesso...
> ...


 
a parte l'accoglienza che non è mai il massimo - anche io quando raccontai la mia storia di traditore - fui lapidato, qui puoi trovare diversi spunti di riflessione. cerco di dartene uno. condivido con te che sesso non sia uguale ad amore e, nel mio caso, la storia iniziò proprio con il sesso.  all'inzio credevo di essere in pieno controllo della cosa e anzi notavo che ero più presente e disponibile nei confronti della famiglia. questa situazione èerò è durata pochissimo, nonappena il rapporto si è, non dico molto, ma un tantino approfondito le cose sono cambiate drasticamente sino a precipitare.  per estrazione e carattere non condanno nessuno ma mi permetto di farti una domanda. prova per un momento a pensare quante ENERGIE in termini di organizzazione, si semplice voglia di piacere, di buona attitudine e predisposizione devi mettere in un incontro clandestino? prova a pensare di porre - per un istante - queste energie su tuo marito. fatta eccezione per rapporti irrecuperabili il tuo matrimonio ne guadagnerebbe (come quello di tutti). l'unione ne guadagnerebbe, l'intesa, il sesso e tutto il resto. io - lo dico dopo aver tradito nella peggiore maniera - senza essere mai scoperto - credo che quella via di investire energie costantemente sul proprio rapporto porti alle massime gioie. sembra una filosofia facile ma non è così ...tuttavia se per un momento ricordo i sotterfugi, le organizzazioni, le doppie carte di credito le SIM, gli account e tutti quegli accorgimenti che dovevo fare per "vedere"  e possedere la mia amata ci vedo un mare di "energia" che avrei potuto investire nel tener vivo un rapporto ogni giorno. io intendo la vita da "estremo" non voglio accontentarmi del mio rapporto e se mia moglie solo accavalla le gambe io "sento" qualcosa e ho voglia di lei. non credo sia dovuto solo alla sua avvenenza (indubbia), alla sua intelligenza ma anche alla reciproca voglia di investire e di donarsi all'altro.  

bastardo dentro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2010)

io intendo la vita da "estremo" non voglio accontentarmi del mio rapporto e se mia moglie solo accavalla le gambe io "sento" qualcosa e ho voglia di lei. non credo sia dovuto solo alla sua avvenenza (indubbia), alla sua intelligenza ma anche alla reciproca voglia di investire e di donarsi all'altro. 

Grazie bastardo, per le tue parole incoraggianti....condivido quel che dici, perchè succede così anche a me. Infatti io mi dedico costantemente a mio marito e non gli dico mai di no. Lui mi desidera molto, nel modo che tu desideri tua moglie. Stiamo bene, non gli manca nulla...non lo trascuro a favore degli altri, lui è sempre il primo.
Ma mi piace scopare con altri, che ci devo fare? 
Lo so che sono egoista, ma finchè lui non sa nulla, gode dei benefici delle mie relazioni extra-coniugali: l'unico problema (ma forse non lo è) è che queste hanno una durata limitata, in quanto i miei amanti ben presto si ingelosiscono per questa preferenza per mio marito...così li devo scaricare prima che diventino molesti.
Vabbè..lapidatemi!


----------



## Luigi III (19 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Con tutto il dispiacere per resistere, ma tu sei capace di vivere insieme ad una donna per cui se stessa vale più di te e delle sue figlie? Sei sicuro di volere una donna così bambina fino alla fine dei tuoi giorni? Si una così ti fa sentire importante, perchè è indifesa ed è da proteggere, ma fa le tipiche marachelle da bambina ma rapportate in un mondo adulto. Resistere, è così grandioso questo senso di essere forte e capace che ti da lei e che nessuna donna normale ti darebbe?


Qui non mi trovi affatto d'accordo. Che deve essere una moglie? Una che si annulla per gli altri, i suoi familiari? 
Nemmeno mia figlia vale più di me per me stessa..e credo ( ma è solo la mia opinione) che dovrebbe essere così per tutti.
Penso che tu, daniele, sia troppo affrettatto nel dare giudizi.. e soprattutto molto parziale..ma non è una critica, solo una considerazione.[/QUOTE]
Non ho parole. Tuo marito deve essere nato sotto una cattiva stella per meritarsi una compagna simile.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2010)

ma scusa, se avevi quell'impressione, perchè volerti mischiare?
non mischiarti


perchè penso che  qui c'è modo di riflettere.....
e di far riflettere.

perchè anche le critiche sono utili...

perchè io non ero così.. e non è detto che sarò così per sempre.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2010)

Non ho parole. Tuo marito deve essere nato sotto una cattiva stella per meritarsi una compagna simile

Grazie dell'apprezzamento


----------



## tinkerbell (19 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Purtroppo per te non sono un buontempone,
> sono una donna DONNA. Avevo l'impressione che questo fosse il forum degli sputa-sentenze, e ora me l'avete confermato.Con tutto ciò, penso di poter esprimere la mia opinione. Perchè sentite il bisogno di definire "non sani di mente" quelli che non la pensano come voi?
> Anteporre gli altri a sè stessi significa una sola cosa: DIPENDENZA.
> Che minchiate, io non venderei mia figlia per fare sesso...
> ...


Quindi basta che non gli fai mancare niente e tuo marito è felice così? secondo me è felice perchè non sa, non perchè non gli fai mancare nulla... questa non è una sentenza sputata... vuoi la controprova? stasera dì a tuo marito "caro ti manca nulla" "no, tesoro" "allora scusa, esco un secondo a ribaltarmi sul ribaltabile della nostra macchina"....se ti risponde "va bene" vuol dire che non gli fai veramente mancare nulla, se gli prende (o ti provoca) un colpo vuol dire che è l'incoscienza (la non-scienza, il non-sapere) che gli provoca l'espressione serena e bolsa che ha in faccia.... *tu equivochi quel non mancargli niente con il non gli faccio sapere/capire niente...quello che gli manca è sapere che gli nascondi qualcosa quindi, qualcosa gli manca...ma lui non lo sa, e campa sereno...*
Per il resto la vita è la tua, e anche la coscienza, e anche la morale... io so solo che da quando non sono più sporca (anche se non ero io a mentire, io non tradivo nessuno, ma contribuivo al tradimento altrui) mi sento serena, onesta, libera, felice come una farfalla...non sporca come il peggior bugiardo, deliquente che esista sulla faccia della terra...


----------



## tinkerbell (19 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Iris ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Una cosa non capisco: ma perchè ogni volta che si va scopando in giro, si tira in ballo la figliolanza?
> ...


*Con tutto il rispetto per i maschietti* definire i propri svaghi sessuali manco relazioni extra ma scopate mi sa tanto di (non so come dire, scusate!) maschilista.... cioè se ti piacesse l acqua gym come la scopata ti iscriveresti in palestra senza dirlo a tuo marito? prendi il sesso proprio come svago? fammi capire che è interessante...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> *Con tutto il rispetto per i maschietti* definire i propri svaghi sessuali manco relazioni extra *ma scopate* *mi sa tanto di (non so come dire, scusate!) maschilista....* cioè se ti piacesse l acqua gym come la scopata ti iscriveresti in palestra senza dirlo a tuo marito? prendi il sesso proprio come svago? fammi capire che è interessante...


Quello che è interesssante (?) è proprio il linguaggio non maschilista ma maschile...come è stato già fatto notare...:sonar:


----------



## tinkerbell (19 Maggio 2010)

Si guarda.... io manco ad un amante riuscirei a dirgli che lo uso a mo' di palestra...... quasi quasi mi son sentita offesa leggendo... è vero che mi faà più ribrezzo sentirmi dire "ti amo" o sciocchezze idiote se non è vero ma usato - ripeto -  a mo' di corroborare i muscoli... perchè, Chiara, una cosa strana hai scritto (e io da amante quasi decennale, ho letto bene!) che quando qualcuno dei tuoi amanti si "allarga" un pò lo butti via, gli ricordio quasi chi è e chi è stato...quindi, se qualcuno viene cacciato dai ranghi perchè osa volere o provare una bazzecola in più del piacere dello zig*- zag gli vien quasi ricordato che è stato solo una scopata.... ecco, questo IO (tu no...e fai come ti pare, nonti sto giudicando) non lo capisco... rendi tuo marito sereno ma becco e ignaro e rendi gli amanti che mostrano di avere un minimo diinteresse in più semplici organi... sembri quasi - da come scrivi di te - una gerarca nazista che decide lei e solo lei chi deve godere con chi, quando e come, chi deve sapere e cosa, chi deve fare e cosa e come e quando... ti diverti più a gestire o più a godere? ci sono delle cose che quasi mi affascinano in ciò che scrivi... io, ad esempio, il godimento proprio non ce lo vedo... vedo invece uan specie di anaffettività e mascolinità e progettazione: amante che non rompe "scopato" (uso la tua terminologia), amante che desidera fare sesso cacciato.... marito che gode e fruisce indirettamente del tuo goder conb altri (ma che vuol dire questo? l'hai scritto in un post, come se il tuo compagno beneficiasse anche lui, pur non sapendolo, delle tue avventurette)....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2010)

Tinkerbell...sì, hai capito perfettamente. Hai fatto un quadro esaustivo di ciò che sono. Retifico solo una cosa: *non sono una nazista e metto le cose in chiaro dall'inizio*. Io non cerco amore nelle mie storie, per due motivi: amo mio marito e non voglio uomini che bussino alla mia porta con inutili pretese, mandando all'aria la mia tranquillità.
Per questo a volte, leggendo le storie disperate di altre persone, o come le definisco io rubando il titolo di un famoso libro, le "Cronache di poveri amanti", mi chiedo perchè non riescono a gestire le cose in modo da prendere il massimo del piacere (per sè stessi e per il complice) senza complicare tutto con l'amore. Ma capisco benissimo che certe storie extra-coniugali cominciano per motivi ben più gravi, mancanze, malattie, o altro...e che non è facile tener distinti il sentimento e l'attaccamento dal sesso.
Non è comunque come andare in palestra, anche nella cosidetta "botta e via"c'è sempre un coinvolgimento emotivo più forte che quello della pratica sportiva...ma io, finora, riesco a non lasciarmi sopraffare da questo. E' molto maschile, sì, non so spiegare....mi viene così.
E' vero anche che mio marito è felice perchè non sa, ma pensa che bello per lui....mi vede sempre in ordine, piacevole, disponibile... sembra superficiale, lo so, ma le stanchezze nel rapporto coniugale spesso partono proprio da queste piccolezze, tipo moglie sciattona che non si cura più ( sai quante mie conoscenti, non ancora 40enni?).


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tinkerbell...sì, hai capito perfettamente. Hai fatto un quadro esaustivo di ciò che sono. Retifico solo una cosa: non sono una nazista e metto le cose in chiaro dall'inizio. Io non cerco amore nelle mie storie, per due motivi: amo mio marito e non voglio uomini che bussino alla mia porta con inutili pretese, mandando all'aria la mia tranquillità.
> Per questo a volte, leggendo le storie disperate di altre persone, o come le definisco io rubando il titolo di un famoso libro, le "Cronache di poveri amanti", mi chiedo perchè non riescono a gestire le cose in modo da prendere il massimo del piacere (per sè stessi e per il complice) senza complicare tutto con l'amore. Ma capisco benissimo che certe storie extra-coniugali cominciano per motivi ben più gravi, mancanze, malattie, o altro...e che non è facile tener distinti il sentimento e l'attaccamento dal sesso.
> Non è comunque come andare in palestra, anche nella cosidetta "botta e via"c'è sempre un coinvolgimento emotivo più forte che quello della pratica sportiva...ma io, finora, riesco a non lasciarmi sopraffare da questo. E' molto maschile, sì, non so spiegare....mi viene così.
> E' vero anche che mio marito è felice perchè non sa, ma *pensa che bello per lui....mi vede sempre in ordine, piacevole, disponibile*... sembra superficiale, lo so, ma le stanchezze nel rapporto coniugale spesso partono proprio da queste piccolezze, tipo moglie sciattona che non si cura più ( sai quante mie conoscenti, non ancora 40enni?).


ok, questa è la tua filosofia di vita e ne sei soddisfatta
buon per te

franchezza per franchezza, a me fa una tristezza infinita 

ci sono tante cose nella vita che danno emozioni
doverle cercare in storielle contingenti mi sa di vuoto
ma questo è un mio "limite"

trovo orripilante il grassetto
superficiale e, a parere mio, anche osceno

un pupo nelle tue mani, una pupara che vive una recita

ti sei mai chiesta se per lui l'esclusività è un valore?

naturalmente, dò per scontato che troveresti perfettamente naturale se lui facesse altrettanto

(tanto per chiarire, anche se fosse un sedicente uomo a dire le stesse cose ne sarei disturbata)


----------



## tinkerbell (19 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tinkerbell...sì, hai capito perfettamente. Hai fatto un quadro esaustivo di ciò che sono. Retifico solo una cosa: *non sono una nazista e metto le cose in chiaro dall'inizio*. Io non cerco amore nelle mie storie, per due motivi: amo mio marito e non voglio uomini che bussino alla mia porta con inutili pretese, mandando all'aria la mia tranquillità.
> Per questo a volte, leggendo le storie disperate di altre persone, o come le definisco io rubando il titolo di un famoso libro, le "Cronache di poveri amanti", mi chiedo perchè non riescono a gestire le cose in modo da prendere il massimo del piacere (per sè stessi e per il complice) senza complicare tutto con l'amore. Ma capisco benissimo che certe storie extra-coniugali cominciano per motivi ben più gravi, mancanze, malattie, o altro...e che non è facile tener distinti il sentimento e l'attaccamento dal sesso.
> Non è comunque come andare in palestra, anche nella cosidetta "botta e via"c'è sempre un coinvolgimento emotivo più forte che quello della pratica sportiva...ma io, finora, riesco a non lasciarmi sopraffare da questo. E' molto maschile, sì, non so spiegare....mi viene così.
> E' vero anche che mio marito è felice perchè non sa, *ma pensa che bello per lui....*mi vede sempre in ordine, piacevole, disponibile... sembra superficiale, lo so, ma le stanchezze nel rapporto coniugale spesso partono proprio da queste piccolezze, tipo moglie sciattona che non si cura più ( sai quante mie conoscenti, non ancora 40enni?).


 Scusami...pensa che schifo, nonpensa che bello...se fosse così bello perchè non glielo dici e aspettic he ti dica "brava, grazie, aveviproprio ragione, che bello, queste corna mi donano a pennello, tanto quanto a te dona il naso da Pinocchio!!!"
Guarda, la vita è la tua e son felice per te che la falsità non sia un peso o una cosa riprovevole ma, ti prego, evita di scrivere quanto sia bello che uno che magari ti dà l'animo e non solo l'organo sia felice di esser fatto fesso proprio in quanto incosciente.... sembra un pupazzo "descritto" così tuo marito, tanto più coinvolto e affascinato (abbacinato direi), quanto più fatto fesso...
Per il resto contenta tu e tutti quelli che in te e nei tuoi atteggiamenti vedono tanta dedizione, amore, interesse.... comunque il termine nazista non era inteso in senso politico...anzi, guarda, mi son sbagliata, più ti leggo e più vedo in te una che si compiace di se stessa e di ciò che fa...un pò come fossi uomo e donna insieme, un pò come se godessi più di quello che fai che di con chi e come lo fai.... un autocompiacimento di come sai essere... un pò come faceva il mio ex,  non era contento di esser amato e desiderato...era talmente vuoto di sè da doversi riempire delle attenzioni (sessuali e non) di altre per dare un senso a se stesso e sentirsi ciò che noi lo facevamo sentire...e acqua in bocca a casa, che è meglio che la moglie vive serena nelal sua incoscienza, chè tanto lui non le fa mancar nulla....proprio come tuo marito....il mio c'aveva ancora quel lieve difettuccio di aver finto per anni "amore" per me...tu sei un gradino più su, questo sbaglio non lo hai fatto...in questo sei molto donna...calcoli meglio...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2010)

ci sono tante cose nella vita che danno emozioni
doverle cercare in storielle contingenti mi sa di vuoto
ma questo è un mio "limite"


Ci sono tante cose nella vita che danno emozioni....
ho detto forse che io provo emozioni solo nelle storielle contingenti?

Anche in quelle..per il resto sono una mamma e una moglie come tutte le altre, mi emoziona soprattutto stare con la mia famiglia...

Tra me e te, comunque, sono io quella che ha più limiti...


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> ............... sembra un *pupazzo* "descritto" così tuo marito, tanto più coinvolto e affascinato (abbacinato direi), quanto più fatto fesso...
> ...........era talmente *vuoto* di sè da doversi riempire delle attenzioni ...


caccia i soldi delle royalties, tink

o, al limite, dammi il cinque :up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Maggio 2010)

Peccato non ci sia più il Conte

ti saresti divertita un sacco con lui


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Scusami...pensa che schifo, nonpensa che bello...se fosse così bello perchè non glielo dici e aspettic he ti dica "brava, grazie, aveviproprio ragione, che bello, queste corna mi donano a pennello, tanto quanto a te dona il naso da Pinocchio!!!"
> Guarda, la vita è la tua e son felice per te che la falsità non sia un peso o una cosa riprovevole ma, ti prego, evita di scrivere quanto sia bello che uno che magari ti dà l'animo e non solo l'organo sia felice di esser fatto fesso proprio in quanto incosciente.... sembra un pupazzo "descritto" così tuo marito, tanto più coinvolto e affascinato (abbacinato direi), quanto più fatto fesso...
> Per il resto contenta tu e tutti quelli che in te e nei tuoi atteggiamenti vedono tanta dedizione, amore, interesse.... comunque il termine nazista non era inteso in senso politico...anzi, guarda, mi son sbagliata, più ti leggo e più vedo in te una che si compiace di se stessa e di ciò che fa...un pò come fossi uomo e donna insieme, un pò come se godessi più di quello che fai che di con chi e come lo fai.... un autocompiacimento di come sai essere... un pò come faceva il mio ex, non era contento di esser amato e desiderato...era talmente vuoto di sè da doversi riempire delle attenzioni (sessuali e non) di altre per dare un senso a se stesso e sentirsi ciò che noi lo facevamo sentire...e acqua in bocca a casa, che è meglio che la moglie vive serena nelal sua incoscienza, chè tanto lui non le fa mancar nulla....proprio come tuo marito....il mio c'aveva ancora quel lieve difettuccio di aver finto per anni "amore" per me...tu sei un gradino più su, questo sbaglio non lo hai fatto...in questo sei molto donna...calcoli meglio...


Certo, scusa..hai perfettamente ragione..il forum non serve a parlare di me. Mi dispiace di aver urtato la sensibilità di qualcuno..intendevo solo spiegare..ora possiamo andare avanti con la discussione originaria, direi.
Mandatela pure avanti voi, che siete più esperti di me del forum.
Sarò felice di rispondere senza mettermi in mostra....solo che mi sembrava, leggendo qua e là, che molti raccontassero di loro, magari per spiegare il loro personale punto di vista.


----------



## tinkerbell (19 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, scusa..hai perfettamente ragione..il forum non serve a parlare di me. Mi dispiace di aver urtato la sensibilità di qualcuno..intendevo solo spiegare..ora possiamo andare avanti con la discussione originaria, direi.
> Mandatela pure avanti voi, che siete più esperti di me del forum.
> Sarò felice di rispondere senza mettermi in mostra....*solo che mi sembrava, leggendo qua e là, che molti raccontassero di loro, magari per spiegare il loro personale punto di vista*.


 Si, questo è vero e giusto... solo che certe cose che dici, scusa, si commentano da sole.... anche al peggior egoista, edonista, e chi più ne ha più ne metta, nonpiacerbeb esser fatto fesso, non piacerebbe esser preso in giro...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Si, questo è vero e giusto... solo che certe cose che dici, scusa, si commentano da sole.... anche al peggior egoista, edonista, e chi più ne ha più ne metta, nonpiacerbeb esser fatto fesso, non piacerebbe esser preso in giro...


Concordo. Forse sono in una fase di incoscienza...

La storia di resistere mi ha colpito perchè così potrebbe configurarsi il mio futuro...ma, allora, se il tradimento è così riprovevole...perchè continuiamo a perpetrarlo così in tanti?
siamo tutti egoisti-immaturi-edonisti-ecc...?


----------



## Amoremio (19 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Concordo. Forse sono in una fase di incoscienza...
> 
> La storia di resistere mi ha colpito perchè così potrebbe configurarsi il mio futuro...ma, allora, se il tradimento è così riprovevole...perchè continuiamo a perpetrarlo così in tanti?
> siamo tutti egoisti-immaturi-edonisti-ecc...?


sì
ma non tutti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Purtroppo per te non sono un buontempone,
> sono una donna DONNA. Avevo l'impressione che questo fosse il forum degli sputa-sentenze, e ora me l'avete confermato.Con tutto ciò, penso di poter esprimere la mia opinione. Perchè sentite il bisogno di definire "non sani di mente" quelli che non la pensano come voi?
> Anteporre gli altri a sè stessi significa una sola cosa: DIPENDENZA.
> Che minchiate, io non venderei mia figlia per fare sesso...
> ...


 Non ti dico bentornato... ma ciao.


----------



## minnie (20 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tinkerbell...sì, hai capito perfettamente. Hai fatto un quadro esaustivo di ciò che sono. Retifico solo una cosa: *non sono una nazista e metto le cose in chiaro dall'inizio*. Io non cerco amore nelle mie storie, per due motivi: amo mio marito e non voglio uomini che bussino alla mia porta con inutili pretese, mandando all'aria la mia tranquillità.
> Per questo a volte, leggendo le storie disperate di altre persone, o come le definisco io rubando il titolo di un famoso libro, le "Cronache di poveri amanti", mi chiedo perchè non riescono a gestire le cose in modo da prendere il massimo del piacere (per sè stessi e per il complice) senza complicare tutto con l'amore. Ma capisco benissimo che certe storie extra-coniugali cominciano per motivi ben più gravi, mancanze, malattie, o altro...e che non è facile tener distinti il sentimento e l'attaccamento dal sesso.
> Non è comunque come andare in palestra, anche nella cosidetta "botta e via"c'è sempre un coinvolgimento emotivo più forte che quello della pratica sportiva...ma io, finora, riesco a non lasciarmi sopraffare da questo. E' molto maschile, sì, non so spiegare....mi viene così.
> E' vero anche che mio marito è felice perchè non sa, ma pensa che bello per lui....mi vede sempre in ordine, piacevole, disponibile... sembra superficiale, lo so, ma le stanchezze nel rapporto coniugale spesso partono proprio da queste piccolezze, tipo moglie sciattona che non si cura più ( sai quante mie conoscenti, non ancora 40enni?).


 
 dici che tuo marito è il primo ed, in un certo senso, è fortunato perchè ti vede sempre in ordine, piacevole, disponibile _pensando_ (questo lo aggiungo io) che sia per lui, ma in realtà la tua cura di te è creata a beneficio di altri. Dici anche che lui è il primo per te e quindi ti giustifichi, se non togli niente a lui, anzi lo arricchisci( ) non c'è nulla di male. 
L'unica volta che il mio compagno ha mezzo ammesso la storia con l'altra ha sostenuto suppergiù la stessa cosa, ovvero "se non tolgo nulla a te, perchè non ti deve star bene?". Chiedo a te la stessa cosa che ho chiesto al lui: ma allora se facessi lo stesso, ovvero avessi una storia con un'altro (o più di uno come nel tuo caso) ma continuo a essere carina e disponibile ecc ecc con te, a te sta bene?". La risposta è stata ovviamente no. E la tua?


----------



## Amarax (20 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> Qui non mi trovi affatto d'accordo. Che deve essere una moglie? Una che si annulla per gli altri, i suoi familiari?
> *Nemmeno mia figlia vale più di me per me stessa*..e credo ( ma è solo la mia opinione) che dovrebbe essere così per tutti.
> Penso che tu, daniele, sia troppo affrettatto nel dare giudizi.. e soprattutto molto parziale..ma non è una critica, solo una considerazione.


sei sicura di star bene?[/QUOTE]



I figli sono pi importanti di noi.
Senza dubbio alcuno.


----------



## tinkerbell (20 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Concordo. Forse sono in una fase di incoscienza...
> 
> La storia di resistere mi ha colpito perchè così potrebbe configurarsi il mio futuro...ma, allora, se il tradimento è così riprovevole...perchè continuiamo a perpetrarlo così in tanti?
> siamo tutti egoisti-immaturi-edonisti-ecc...?


 Manca menefreghisti.... però se lo fanno a voi, guai a toccarvi l'ego eh!!! Cosa diresti se tuo marito che come tu hai detto beneficia indirettamente del tuo vederti sempre tuccata, lavata, vestita a puntino e pronta e disponibile ti tradisse con una amante da decenni? o con due o tre nelc orsod egli anni? ti chiederesti...io? così sempre truccata, lavata, vestita a puntino, pronta e disponibile... e se fosis stata sciatta, cpoi bigodini, sempre casa e chiesa, ogni tanto col mal di testa? vedi cara Chiara, la differenza nonla fa COME sei ma CHI sei se il tuo lui ti ama veramente è per CHI sei anzi CREDEVA FOSSI che ti ha scelta e tiene accanto a sè.... eppure sei grande, esperta, perfetta per come ti sei descritta (beata te!) e questa considerazione basilare non ti era mai venuta alla mente?
Peccato che nel tuo caso tuo marito pensa che tu sia chi non sei....


----------



## Kid (20 Maggio 2010)

[/QUOTE]

Daniele caro...hai detto la cosa giusta...come traditrice sottoscrivo in pieno. Sono orribile? Sì, lo ammetto..lo faccio solo per sesso
e tengo le cose ben distinte, ma lo ammetto.
Anch'io penso che i tradimenti inizino così, a parte qualche rarissimo caso in cui un'intollerante situazione domestica può spingere un'individuo fuori dal rapporto di coppia.[/QUOTE]


Lo hai ammesso a tuo marito? O lo ammetti solo a te stessa? Perchè forse la tua dolce metà gradirebbe conoscere questo tuo punto di vista.

P.S.
Scusate il quote da primate.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Manca menefreghisti.... però se lo fanno a voi, guai a toccarvi l'ego eh!!! *Cosa diresti se tuo marito che come tu hai detto beneficia indirettamente del tuo vederti sempre tuccata, lavata, vestita a puntino e pronta e disponibile ti tradisse con una amante da decenni? o con due o tre nelc orsod egli anni?* ti chiederesti...io? così sempre truccata, lavata, vestita a puntino, pronta e disponibile... e se fosis stata sciatta, cpoi bigodini, sempre casa e chiesa, ogni tanto col mal di testa? vedi cara Chiara, la differenza nonla fa COME sei ma CHI sei se il tuo lui ti ama veramente è per CHI sei anzi CREDEVA FOSSI che ti ha scelta e tiene accanto a sè.... eppure sei grande, esperta, perfetta per come ti sei descritta (beata te!) e questa considerazione basilare non ti era mai venuta alla mente?
> Peccato che nel tuo caso tuo marito pensa che tu sia chi non sei....


Il punto è che io non so se lui l'abbia mai fatto..anche se certo ha avuto molte più occasioni di me, grazie al lavoro che fa. Accolgo tutto ciò che hai scritto, è la pura verità. In questo momento sicuramente mio marito non pensa di avere a fianco una donna che lo tradisce...ma è stato lui a farmi diventare così.
Però non vorrei parlare di me...stavo cercando l'inizio di questa discussione per capire da dove si era partiti, e ragionare di conseguenza. Scusate, ma ho scritto in due o tre discussioni e mi sono un pò persa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2010)

Lo hai ammesso a tuo marito? O lo ammetti solo a te stessa? Perchè *forse la tua dolce metà gradirebbe conoscere questo tuo punto di vista*.




Che cosa dovrei ammettere? Che lo tradisco solo per sesso? Guarda che io lo farei subito, se  voi uomini ( e lui in particolare) foste in grado di accettare una simile ammissione. Conosco donne che accettano il tradimento dei loro partner (me l'hanno raccontato loro) perchè "si tratta solo di sesso", ma non uomini che fanno altrettanto.


----------



## Kid (20 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lo hai ammesso a tuo marito? O lo ammetti solo a te stessa? Perchè *forse la tua dolce metà gradirebbe conoscere questo tuo punto di vista*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no, sei mica matta, non devi dirgli che lo tradisci solo per sesso, devi dirgli che lo tradisci e basta. I dettagli aggiungili poi, vedi se riesce a superare questa semplice rivelazione no?

Dai non penso che l'uom odel 2000 non sia in grado di accettare che la propria molgie lo tradisca, suvvia. Non siamo mica uomini delle caverne.


----------



## tinkerbell (20 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lo hai ammesso a tuo marito? O lo ammetti solo a te stessa? Perchè *forse la tua dolce metà gradirebbe conoscere questo tuo punto di vista*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah bè, allora....non glielo dici perchè lui sarebeb così troglodita, non alpasso coi tempi, poco aperto alla modernità in modo tale da prendersela pure se dovesse sapere che lo tradisci e manco con un altro uomo solo e che lo fai soloper gioco.... ma che uomo ti sei sposata scusa? tutti, dico tutti gli uomini son tanto aperti mentalmente da accettarlla una cosa dle genere.....guarda, fai bene, continua a mentire e a far ginnastica posturale....vai così, ne guadagnerai sicuramente in stima quando o tua marito o tua figlia dovranno fare i conti con la tua vera essenza...
Ti prego...quanto arriva il post in cui dici "c'hai creduto faccia di velluto!"....dimmi quando lo scriverai... nun te se po legge sai... vorresti pure che tuo marito accettasse che anzichè andare a far sul serio ginnastica in palestra facessi al posturale nel letto di qualche albergo! Ma dove vivi....in che mondo sei...come credi siano le persone tutte... pensi sul seiro che ci sia qualcunoc he accetti di esser cornificato e manco per amore di un altra/o ma pper semplice gioco egoistico ed egocentrico? quelle amichette tue che accettano tale situazione lo fanno anteponendo una situazione di comodo...dei loro mariti nun gliene frega 'na sega (qualsiasi cosa ti dicano credimi è così...) ma la casa è comoda, lo stipendio pure, all'apparenza non gli manca nulla...come al tuo maritino....se nulal manca tutto va bene.... solo che non è detto che lui sia come le tue amiche che ti confessano quanto poco orgoglio e amor per se stesse hanno...


----------



## Kid (20 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ah bè, allora....non glielo dici perchè lui sarebeb così troglodita, non alpasso coi tempi, poco aperto alla modernità in modo tale da prendersela pure se dovesse sapere che lo tradisci e manco con un altro uomo solo e che lo fai soloper gioco.... ma che uomo ti sei sposata scusa? tutti, dico tutti gli uomini son tanto aperti mentalmente da accettarlla una cosa dle genere.....guarda, fai bene, continua a mentire e a far ginnastica posturale....vai così, ne guadagnerai sicuramente in stima quando o tua marito o tua figlia dovranno fare i conti con la tua vera essenza...



Ahahah, chissà perchè c'è questo concetto di tradimento=perversione=trasgredire=modernità. Ormai si è realmente estroversi a sposarsi e a fare i bravi coniugi.

E poi davvero, tutti uguali sti traditori: bugie, giustificazioni, egoismo, bugie, giustificazioni, egoismo.... che palle!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ahahah, chissà perchè c'è questo concetto di tradimento=perversione=trasgredire=modernità. Ormai si è realmente estroversi a sposarsi e a fare i bravi coniugi.
> 
> E poi davvero, tutti uguali sti traditori: bugie, giustificazioni, egoismo, bugie, giustificazioni, egoismo.... che palle!


E chi si giustifica?
Beh, insomma... vedo che ve la state scrivendo e godendo da soli...
Mi permetto di dissentire sul concetto di modernità..sbaglio o il tradimento va di moda da secoli e secoli, se non da millenni? 
Comunque sottoscrivo... che palle!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ah bè, allora....non glielo dici perchè lui sarebeb così troglodita, non alpasso coi tempi, poco aperto alla modernità in modo tale da prendersela pure se dovesse sapere che lo tradisci e manco con un altro uomo solo e che lo fai soloper gioco.... ma che uomo ti sei sposata scusa? tutti, dico tutti gli uomini son tanto aperti mentalmente da accettarlla una cosa dle genere.....guarda, fai bene, continua a mentire e a far ginnastica posturale....vai così, ne guadagnerai sicuramente in stima quando o tua marito o tua figlia dovranno fare i conti con la tua vera essenza...
> Ti prego...quanto arriva il post in cui dici "c'hai creduto faccia di velluto!"....dimmi quando lo scriverai... nun te se po legge sai... vorresti pure che tuo marito accettasse che anzichè andare a far sul serio ginnastica in palestra facessi al posturale nel letto di qualche albergo! Ma dove vivi....in che mondo sei...come credi siano le persone tutte... pensi sul seiro che ci sia qualcunoc he accetti di esser cornificato e manco per amore di un altra/o ma pper semplice gioco egoistico ed egocentrico? quelle amichette tue che accettano tale situazione lo fanno anteponendo una situazione di comodo...dei loro mariti nun gliene frega 'na sega (qualsiasi cosa ti dicano credimi è così...) ma la casa è comoda, lo stipendio pure, all'apparenza non gli manca nulla...come al tuo maritino....se nulal manca tutto va bene.... solo che non è detto che lui sia come le tue amiche che ti confessano quanto poco orgoglio e amor per se stesse hanno...


Scusa, tinkerbell..mi sembra che te la stai prendendo un pò troppo.
Basta un' opinione diversa dalla tua per farti scatenare cosi?


----------



## Kid (20 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E chi si giustifica?
> Beh, insomma... vedo che ve la state scrivendo e godendo da soli...
> Mi permetto di dissentire sul concetto di modernità..sbaglio o il tradimento va di moda da secoli e secoli, se non da millenni?
> Comunque sottoscrivo... che palle!



<tu ti giustifichi dal momento in cui decidi di non confessare nulla alla persona che hai accanto. Ritieni sia corretto fare i tuoi porci comodi nell'ombra, lo ritieni quasi un diritto che non merita spiegazioni.

Tu ti giustifichi nel momentol in cui (perdonami) deicidi di metterlo in quel posto alla persona che forse ancora ti ama, in una società dove metterla nel deretano al tuo prossimo è una costante e triste realtà.

Libera di vivere la tua vita come ti pare... la tua però, non tirare in mezzo chi ne è all'oscuro. Ma forse della dignità degli altri poco ti importa.


----------



## Daniele (20 Maggio 2010)

Chiara, allora ti spiegherò una cosa molto importante. Tu sei per la coppia aperta...ma non lo hai mai detto a tuo marito. Forse lui non accetterebbe la cosa, ma era una cosa da dire prima di sposarsi no? Magari l'accetterebbe e si darebbe dello scemo a non essersi spupazzato la vicina di lavoro o qualunque altra gentil donzella dalle procaci forme. Se lui la pensasse come te saresti felice che quando vuole per variare la minestra lui si facesse una bella ripassatina con una...molto più giovane e carina di te?  :mexican:
Da stronzo che sono ti dirò, se questa cosa può colpire meno una donna colpisce spesso un uomo che lascia una moglie per una più giovane e caruccia, magari con un sederino da favola...perchè l'uomo è molto più "visivo" della donna, molto meno psicologico.
Mi scuso per la volgarità espressa, ma credo di aver spiegato qualcosina.
Chiara, dai a tuo marito la possibilità di una tripletta al giorno, una volta con te e almeno due con due diverse donzelle...oppure hai paura?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, allora ti spiegherò una cosa molto importante. Tu sei per la coppia aperta...ma non lo hai mai detto a tuo marito. Forse lui non accetterebbe la cosa, ma era una cosa da dire prima di sposarsi no? Magari l'accetterebbe e si darebbe dello scemo a non essersi spupazzato la vicina di lavoro o qualunque altra gentil donzella dalle procaci forme. Se lui la pensasse come te saresti felice che quando vuole per variare la minestra lui si facesse una bella ripassatina con una...molto più giovane e carina di te? :mexican:
> Da stronzo che sono ti dirò, se questa cosa può colpire meno una donna colpisce spesso un uomo che lascia una moglie per una più giovane e caruccia, magari con un sederino da favola...perchè l'uomo è molto più "visivo" della donna, molto meno psicologico.
> Mi scuso per la volgarità espressa, ma credo di aver spiegato qualcosina.
> Chiara, dai a tuo marito la possibilità di una tripletta al giorno, una volta con te e almeno due con due diverse donzelle...oppure hai paura?


Nessuna volgarità, e grazie per i chiarimenti.
Quando mi sono sposata non ero per la coppia aperta...quindi non potevo dirlo a mio marito. Ora non avrei certo paura a dare la possibilità a mio marito di fare quel che tu dici, ma credo che questo richieda una preparazione, non posso certo dirgli: "Tesoro, da domani ognuno si faccia i c... propri". Non ho manco paura delle donzelle più giovani e carine di me, lui ne è circondato tutto il giorno, tutti i giorni.
Il fatto è che lo amo: LO AMO!
Allora perchè lo tradisci? Mi chiederai.
Se lo sapessi, credo che smetterei, no?
Ma come dicevo, lui mi ha voluta così: ero una ragazza semplice e ordinaria...mi ha chiesto di diventare una donna più desiderabile, strada facendo mi ha apprezzata sempre di più, ho superato tutte le sue aspettative....e non solo le sue!


----------



## squonk (20 Maggio 2010)

chiara, mi permetti una domanda precisa, diretta e brutale? Perché allora non "coinvolgi" tuo marito nella tua predilezione per il sesso con altri partner? La mia non è una provocazione ma nasce dalla conoscenza diretta di persone che hanno fatto la scelta di coppia legatissima da un punto di vista affettivo ma "aperta" da un punto di vista esclusivamente sessuale.

Per intenderci, il mondo dello scambismo. Lui e te vi date da fare insieme con altre coppie (ma quante ce ne sono non lo si immagina nemmeno) che la vedono allo stesso modo? Annunci, privé, Cap d'Agde...

Siete complici, lo fate insieme e gli dai quella possibilità che tantissimi maschietti (pare) anelano, e che chiedono insistentemente alle proprie mogli/compagne/fidanzate, ricevendo di solito, nella migliore delle ipotesi, qualche parolaccia e un muso assicurato per un periodo di tempo variabile dal giorno al mese e mezzo.

Facendo così, però, voi non vi "tradireste" più, tu scoperesti quanto vuoi e come vuoi con la sua complicità e si divertirebbe anche lui. Che te ne sembra?

squonk


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2010)

squonk ha detto:


> chiara, mi permetti una domanda precisa, diretta e brutale? Perché allora non "coinvolgi" tuo marito nella tua predilezione per il sesso con altri partner? La mia non è una provocazione ma nasce dalla conoscenza diretta di persone che hanno fatto la scelta di coppia legatissima da un punto di vista affettivo ma "aperta" da un punto di vista esclusivamente sessuale.
> 
> Per intenderci, il mondo dello scambismo. Lui e te vi date da fare insieme con altre coppie (ma quante ce ne sono non lo si immagina nemmeno) che la vedono allo stesso modo? Annunci, privé, Cap d'Agde...
> 
> ...


E' un ottimo suggerimento. Grazie. Forse devo solo trovare il modo giusto di proporglielo.


----------



## tinkerbell (20 Maggio 2010)

...non so perchè ma sento che tra qualche giorno Chiara tornerà qui a scrivere che il marito è d'accordo sulle sue attività para-coniugali anzi, che anche lui ne pratica e magari così possono aprire insieme un bel bed and breakfast ampliando il loro giro di amicizie...così la figlia avrà tanti ziii e zie nuove quando festeggerà il compleanno...me lo sento...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> ...non so perchè ma sento che tra qualche giorno Chiara tornerà qui a scrivere che il marito è d'accordo sulle sue attività para-coniugali anzi, che anche lui ne pratica e magari così possono aprire insieme un bel bed and breakfast ampliando il loro giro di amicizie...così la figlia avrà tanti ziii e zie nuove quando festeggerà il compleanno...me lo sento...


:rotfl: 
Ti sento più distesa, Tink...hai finalmente capito che non sono    un'imbrogliona?
Per il bed and breakfast non so...magari invece mi pento, racconto tutto e poi vengo qui a farmi fustigare/consolare da voi....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Ti sento più distesa, Tink...hai finalmente capito che non sono un'imbrogliona?
> Per il bed and breakfast non so...magari invece mi pento, racconto tutto e poi vengo qui a farmi fustigare/consolare da voi....


 Mica ho capito perché hai fatto la ricerca dell'argomento tradimento e perché, dopo aver letto gli interventi (così retrivi) hai deciso di iscriverti.
Mi farebbe piacere sapere che aspettative hai su questo luogo virtuale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica ho capito perché hai fatto la ricerca dell'argomento tradimento e perché, dopo aver letto gli interventi (così retrivi) hai deciso di iscriverti.
> Mi farebbe piacere sapere che aspettative hai su questo luogo virtuale.


Allora...un giorno leggo su internet che esiste un forum in cui si parla di tradimenti, dove si incontrano traditori e traditi a scambiarsi opinioni, e che è stato ideato a Parma. Il mio amante preferito vive a Parma, che coincidenza....mi sono incuriosita. L'ho visitato e ho provato a iscrivermi, ma quel giorno non riuscivo a effettuare l'accesso. Vabbè, ho riprovato dopo un mese, ed eccomi qui.
Le opinioni espresse mi sono sembrate stimolanti, e nella maggior parte dei casi, ben scritte....in una parola, mi siete piaciuti.
Leggo opinioni molto diverse dalle mie, ma questo non è un problema per me....apprezzo la discussione e l'analisi critica (nel senso di approfondita e osservata da più parti) che partono da situazioni reali, e mi sembra di capire che qui ci sono entrambe.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora...un giorno leggo su internet che esiste un forum in cui si parla di tradimenti, dove si incontrano traditori e traditi a scambiarsi opinioni, e che è stato ideato a Parma. Il mio amante preferito vive a Parma, che coincidenza....mi sono incuriosita. L'ho visitato e ho provato a iscrivermi, ma quel giorno non riuscivo a effettuare l'accesso. Vabbè, ho riprovato dopo un mese, ed eccomi qui.
> Le opinioni espresse mi sono sembrate stimolanti, e nella maggior parte dei casi, ben scritte....in una parola, mi siete piaciuti.
> Leggo opinioni molto diverse dalle mie, ma questo non è un problema per me....apprezzo la discussione e l'analisi critica (nel senso di approfondita e osservata da più parti) che partono da situazioni reali, e mi sembra di capire che qui ci sono entrambe.


Ci sono forum ben scritti di cucina, ma se ti soddisfa il tuo modo di cucinare non lo frequenti, o ben scritti di informatica, arte, fotografia, cinema, golf...
Perché ti interessa un argomento che vivi a modo tuo con serenità?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci sono forum ben scritti di cucina, ma se ti soddisfa il tuo modo di cucinare non lo frequenti, o ben scritti di informatica, arte, fotografia, cinema, golf...
> Perché ti interessa un argomento che vivi a modo tuo con serenità?


Beh, per restare nella metafora...mia madre è un'ottima cuoca, ma continua a scambiare ricette e opinioni culinarie con le sue amiche,guarda i programmi di cucina in tv, sperimenta nuovi piatti e nuove tecniche...e dopo un corso di informatica so che effettua ricerche anche su internet. Non si finisce mai di imparare...
...e nonostante la serenità delle proprie scelte, soprattutto in ambiti delicati come questo, c'è sempre un margine di incertezza e di inquietudine che ci spinge a metterci in discussione (almeno per me è così). Attraverso la conoscenza delle storie altrui cerco spunti di riflessione e osservo modi di vivere diversi dai miei...senza dare giudizi, ovvio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, per restare nella metafora...mia madre è un'ottima cuoca, ma continua a scambiare ricette e opinioni culinarie con le sue amiche,guarda i programmi di cucina in tv, sperimenta nuovi piatti e nuove tecniche...e dopo un corso di informatica so che effettua ricerche anche su internet. Non si finisce mai di imparare...
> ...e nonostante la serenità delle proprie scelte, soprattutto in ambiti delicati come questo, c'è sempre un margine di incertezza e di inquietudine che ci spinge a metterci in discussione (almeno per me è così). Attraverso la conoscenza delle storie altrui cerco spunti di riflessione e osservo modi di vivere diversi dai miei...senza dare giudizi, ovvio.


 Ci mancherebbe... :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2010)

che serpe


----------



## bastardo dentro (21 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ci sono tante cose nella vita che danno emozioni
> doverle cercare in storielle contingenti mi sa di vuoto
> ma questo è un mio "limite"
> 
> ...


mi interessa questo concetto, come riesci ad emozionarti con la tua famiglia e tuo marito, ed io voglio crederti, considerato quello che nascondi? sembra tu riesca ad operare una perfetta scissione dei due ambiti: uno chiamiamolo relazionale / emotivo ed uno unicamente sessuale. hai voglia di spiegare di più questo concetto? è difficile da comprendere per me.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Iris (21 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nessuna volgarità, e grazie per i chiarimenti.
> Quando mi sono sposata non ero per la coppia aperta...quindi non potevo dirlo a mio marito. Ora non avrei certo paura a dare la possibilità a mio marito di fare quel che tu dici, ma credo che questo richieda una preparazione, non posso certo dirgli: "Tesoro, da domani ognuno si faccia i c... propri". Non ho manco paura delle donzelle più giovani e carine di me, lui ne è circondato tutto il giorno, tutti i giorni.
> Il fatto è che lo amo: LO AMO!
> Allora perchè lo tradisci? Mi chiederai.
> ...


Ma ho capito chi sei!!! Ciao:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Donzelle...chi è che chiama le ragazze donzelle e fanciulle?


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma ho capito chi sei!!! Ciao:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Donzelle...chi è che chiama le ragazze donzelle e fanciulle?


io con air ho già sbagliato.


----------



## Iris (21 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> io con air ho già sbagliato.


 
Non pensavo a lui infatti.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non pensavo a lui infatti.


fai prima a dire a chi ti riferisci , tanto mistero per così poco


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Maggio 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> mi interessa questo concetto, come riesci ad emozionarti con la tua famiglia e tuo marito, ed io voglio crederti, considerato quello che nascondi? sembra tu riesca ad operare una perfetta scissione dei due ambiti: uno chiamiamolo relazionale / emotivo ed uno unicamente sessuale. hai voglia di spiegare di più questo concetto? è difficile da comprendere per me.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Penso ci siano vari motivi...innanzitutto conta l'essere una persona predisposta a vagliare la propria dimensione emotiva e a viverla senza vergognarsene, cosa non così scontata...
In seconda istanza, attraverso la razionalità, cerco di capire quali siano le cose veramente importanti e quali quelle futili che si possono rimandare (tipo l'incontro con l'amante)...a volte ci vuole uno sforzo di volontà non indifferente, non dico che sia automatico, faccio fatica anch'io a rinunciare..poi però tengo sempre presente il presupposto che l'avventura extra-coniugale debba essere uno svago e non un obbligo che possa creare ansia....infine mi lascio andare unicamente tra le lenzuola, e solo fisicamente...non so spiegare come ...

Quando torno a casa (sì, odiatemi pure) mi sento bene, ricaricata, rimotivata, pronta a dedicarmi alla mia famiglia....fino al prossimo svago.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Maggio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma ho capito chi sei!!! Ciao:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Donzelle...chi è che chiama le ragazze donzelle e fanciulle?


 
Non so  chi dovrei essere.. io ho semplicemente ripetuto le parole di Daniele.


----------



## Daniele (21 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non so  chi dovrei essere.. io ho semplicemente ripetuto le parole di Daniele.


Appunto, sono io che uso le parole donzelle e fanciulle! Però per la mia ex non so perchè l'appellativo più comune è ben altro!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (21 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> *Ti sento più distesa,* Tink...hai finalmente capito che non sono un'imbrogliona?
> Per il bed and breakfast non so...magari invece mi pento, racconto tutto e poi vengo qui a farmi fustigare/consolare da voi....


Distesa? veramente son seduta...e con tutto il rispetto non è che me ne freghi più di tot il tuo modo di vivere....solo che non sopporto l'ammantarsi di tante virtù da parte di qualcuno a cui ne manca una fondamentale, l'onestà... 
Non ti dico che secondo me sbagli, tu della tua vita puoi far quello che vuoi, ci mancherebbe...e qualsiasi cosa tu ne faccia io sarei distesa ugualmente (sei mia madre? mi amica? mia fidanzata?moglie? figlia? amante?)....secondo me chi sta sbagliando tutto è tuo marito, poveraccio....il bello è che manco sa quanto ha sbagliato....


----------



## tinkerbell (21 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci sono forum ben scritti di cucina, ma se ti soddisfa il tuo modo di cucinare non lo frequenti, o ben scritti di informatica, arte, fotografia, cinema, golf...
> Perché ti interessa un argomento che vivi a modo tuo con *serenità*?


A me hai detto che ti sempre più distesa...a Persa parli di serenità....ah Chiara, ma che ti pensi che senza avere 4/5 amanti vivendo un sesso soddisfacente ma non promiscuo, una vita normale e tranquilla, soddisfazioni semplici ma sentite, volute, gestite, sudate non si possa esser sereni lo stesso? Tranquilla tu, noi qui dentro siam tutti sereni....le preoccupazioni - se le abbiamo - son quelle che derivano dalle NOSTRE storie personali, non dalel altrui...alle altrui si pensa, si controbatte, si dà una opinione, si accettano o respingono, ma tutto sommato noi siam comunque sereni eh....stai tranquilla... :up:


----------



## Kid (21 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Non ti dico che secondo me sbagli, tu della tua vita puoi far quello che vuoi, ci mancherebbe...


Vogliamo darle una medaglia allora?

Vabbè io passerò anche come il cattivo (in realtà sono il buono), però questo buonismo mi pare ingiustificato di fronte all'evidenza dei fatti.


----------



## tinkerbell (21 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Vogliamo darle una medaglia allora?
> 
> Vabbè io passerò anche come il cattivo (in realtà sono il buono), però questo buonismo mi pare ingiustificato di fronte all'evidenza dei fatti.


Non mi pare di esser stata tanto buona... ma è indubbio che ogni maggiorenne possa far della propria vita ciò che desidera... chi glielo impedisce? la propria coscienza.... ma non so se Chiara ne abbia una.... a rigor di logica, la avesse, non dovrebbe prendere per il bip suo marito non volendo lei stessa - suppongo - esser presa per il bip...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> A me hai detto che ti sempre più distesa...a Persa parli di serenità....ah Chiara, *ma che ti pensi che senza avere 4/5 amanti vivendo un sesso soddisfacente ma non promiscuo, una vita normale e tranquilla, soddisfazioni semplici ma sentite, volute, gestite, sudate non si possa esser sereni lo stesso*? Tranquilla tu, noi qui dentro siam tutti sereni....le preoccupazioni - se le abbiamo - son quelle che derivano dalle NOSTRE storie personali, non dalel altrui...alle altrui si pensa, si controbatte, si dà una opinione, si accettano o respingono, ma tutto sommato noi siam comunque sereni eh....stai tranquilla... :up:


Certo che lo penso..anch'io vivo una vita quale tu la descrivi, solo che ci aggiungo il resto: un resto che, sono d'accordo, comporta una buona dose di disonestà, anche se io lo considero solo uno sballo momentaneo.
Credo fermamente nella vostra serenità interiore..la mia era semplicemente una battuta riferita ad alcuni interventi di Tinkerbell leggermente enfatici, laddove il giorno dopo il suo tono mi era sembrato meno severo.
Per il resto..io non giudico amorfe, retrograde, bigotte le persone che non vivono come me...anzi! A volte le invidio perchè mi sembra che non abbiano il rovello interiore che mi accompagna da una vita e che mi spinge sempre verso esperienze nuove e diverse..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Vogliamo darle una medaglia allora?
> 
> Vabbè io passerò anche come il cattivo (in realtà sono il buono), però questo buonismo mi pare ingiustificato di fronte all'evidenza dei fatti.


Direi che sei giustizialista. Più che di buonismo parlerei di tolleranza.
Chi decide se è giustificato o no?
 Purtroppo non viviamo nel migliore dei mondi possibili


----------



## Nuvola (22 Maggio 2010)

Da ciò che ho letto fin'ora credo di essere l'unica a pensare che tuo marito non è poi così fesso come lo dipingi.
Con tutta probabilità lui si è accorto, credo sia impossibile non nutrire il minimo dubbio, soprattutto se si tratta di tradimenti continui. Non ho mai creduto ai cornuti ignari da anni.
Magari a lui va bene così, magari lui fa altrettanto. 
Hai pensato a questa eventualità? Però continua a stare con te... chissà se ti ama come lo ami tu ... (Non avrei voluto scriverlo ma è stato inevitabile).
In tutta questa bella storia state crescendo una figlia che verrà educata secondo vigliaccheria, egoismo e vizi vari, perchè da due genitori così credo che ne esca poco di buono.
Spero fortemente che la bimba possa salvarsi dalla deriva morale cui siete giunti voi due.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo che lo penso..anch'io vivo una vita quale tu la descrivi, solo che ci aggiungo il resto: un resto che, sono d'accordo, comporta una buona dose di disonestà, anche se io lo considero solo uno sballo momentaneo.
> Credo fermamente nella vostra serenità interiore..la mia era semplicemente una battuta riferita ad alcuni interventi di Tinkerbell leggermente enfatici, laddove il giorno dopo il suo tono mi era sembrato meno severo.
> Per il resto..io non giudico amorfe, retrograde, bigotte le persone che non vivono come me...anzi! A volte le invidio perchè mi sembra che non abbiano il rovello interiore che mi accompagna da una vita e che mi spinge sempre verso esperienze nuove e diverse..


 
Cara Chiara,

per ciò che può valere... io ti capisco benissimo. Anch'io invidio le persone serene, soddisfatte di quello che hanno. Capisco il tuo rovello interiore. So bene a cosa ti riferisci. Io però non sono capace di passare da un amante all'altro. Non sono capace di fare sesso senza farmi coinvolgere ad altri livelli. E prima di riuscire a fare sesso con qualcuno devo avere anche una certa sintonia a livello di testa, il che per me sta diventando sempre più difficile, in quanto sto diventando sempre più selettiva, intollerante e classista con le persone - classista non tanto nel senso della classe sociale, quanto nel modo di porsi nei confronti di certe questioni. Quindi adesso ad esempio che sono due mesi che non ho nessun tipo di tresca extraconiugale, dopo un primo momento di stasi e di pace apparente, ricomincio a sentire il malessere che mi coglie e il senso di quel qualcosa che mi manca e che mi lascia insoddisfatta. Le mie amiche mi dicono: hai due figli, un bel lavoro, un bravo marito... cosa vuoi di più? Già... cosa voglio di più?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Cara Chiara,
> 
> per ciò che può valere... io ti capisco benissimo. Anch'io invidio le persone serene, soddisfatte di quello che hanno. Capisco il tuo rovello interiore. So bene a cosa ti riferisci. Io però non sono capace di passare da un amante all'altro. Non sono capace di fare sesso senza farmi coinvolgere ad altri livelli. E prima di riuscire a fare sesso con qualcuno devo avere anche una certa sintonia a livello di testa, il che per me sta diventando sempre più difficile, in quanto sto diventando sempre più selettiva, intollerante e classista con le persone - classista non tanto nel senso della classe sociale, quanto nel modo di porsi nei confronti di certe questioni. Quindi adesso ad esempio che sono due mesi che non ho nessun tipo di tresca extraconiugale, dopo un primo momento di stasi e di pace apparente, ricomincio a sentire il malessere che mi coglie e il senso di quel qualcosa che mi manca e che mi lascia insoddisfatta. Le mie amiche mi dicono: hai due figli, un bel lavoro, un bravo marito... cosa vuoi di più? Già... cosa voglio di più?


 Vuoi qualcosa che ti faccia ...sentire inquieta...


----------



## tinkerbell (23 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vuoi qualcosa che ti faccia ...sentire inquieta...


 Boh...io non riesco a capirle queste persone che riescono a vivere la vita solo trovando compromessi continui con se stesse, solo mentendo, solonascondendo ciò che fanno, solo procacciandosi altro rispettoa  quelloc he hanno....sarà che io son stata costretta da me stessa e dalel bugie altrui a viver per anni "sopra" le righe che quel sopra - ora che sono libera e serena e appagata - mi sembra tanto un "sotto" le righe.... si sta così bene senza complicazioni inutili, senza stratagemmi, senza ansie, senza sotterfugi, senza chiedersi se è tutto reale o tutta apparenza, senza fregare il prossimo o esserne fregati....
Non capisco...la serenità, la normalità, è così bella, intensa...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vuoi qualcosa che ti faccia ...sentire inquieta...


 
Non è vero.

Io mi sento inquieta *adesso*. E voglio qualcosa che mi faccia sentire tranquilla. Ad esempio oggi ho passato la giornata con la mia famiglia. Stamattina siamo andati al parco. I bambini sono andati a cavallo. Abbiamo mangiato la salamella alla griglia. Io ero serena. Poi alle 4 mio marito se ne è andato a lavorare. E io dopo un po' ho ricominciato a sentirmi una mamma single. Vedevo tutte le famiglie al completo intorno a me. I papà che giocavano con i bimbi. E io invece sentivo che mi mancava qualcosa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Boh...io non riesco a capirle queste persone che riescono a vivere la vita solo trovando compromessi continui con se stesse, solo mentendo, solonascondendo ciò che fanno, solo procacciandosi altro rispettoa quelloc he hanno....sarà che io son stata costretta da me stessa e dalel bugie altrui a viver per anni "sopra" le righe che quel sopra - ora che sono libera e serena e appagata - mi sembra tanto un "sotto" le righe.... si sta così bene senza complicazioni inutili, senza stratagemmi, senza ansie, senza sotterfugi, senza chiedersi se è tutto reale o tutta apparenza, senza fregare il prossimo o esserne fregati....
> Non capisco...la serenità, la normalità, è così bella, intensa...


 
ma tu che non hai mai avuto una famiglia tua non puoi capire che il più delle volte le cose non sono come te le sei sempre sognata. E' facile giudicare gli altri quando le cose si vivono dall'altra parte. Voi credete che noi siamo persone senza sentimenti e ci cerchiamo le stotrie solo perché siamo annoiati dalla vita coniugale. Ebbene, non è una questione di noia. Le storie non sono tutte uguali. Secondo voi io mi butto sul cibo perché sono annoiata? Vado dalla psicologa perché mi annoio? Piango sotto la doccia la mattina perché mi annoio? Ma perché non provate a guardare un tantino OLTRE? Io non voglio farvi pena, sinceramente non me ne frega niente di quello che pensate di me... però a volte i vostri ragionamenti sono veramente CHIUSI. La maggior parte di voi pensa: traditore = persona fredda calcolatrice e incapace di sentimenti. Ma non è così


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Da ciò che ho letto fin'ora credo di essere l'unica a pensare che tuo marito non è poi così fesso come lo dipingi.
> Con tutta probabilità lui si è accorto, credo sia impossibile non nutrire il minimo dubbio, soprattutto se si tratta di tradimenti continui. Non ho mai creduto ai cornuti ignari da anni.
> Magari a lui va bene così, magari lui fa altrettanto.
> Hai pensato a questa eventualità? Però continua a stare con te... chissà se ti ama come lo ami tu ... (Non avrei voluto scriverlo ma è stato inevitabile).
> ...


Rispondo cercando di generalizzare un pò, perchè immagino che la discussione sia più utile se non ci si riferisce esclusivamente al caso specifico: credo che la parte sottolineata nella risposta di nuvola sia uno di quei clichés da accantonare. La nostra vita non è monolitica: esistono individui che mentre in famiglia sono i genitori più dolci e premurosi, sul lavoro o in altri ambiti sono delle perfette carogne e viceversa. Tutti, chi più chi meno, scendiamo quotidianamente a compromessi. Mi si obbietterà che almeno in famiglia sarebbe utile ed opportuno, nonchè dettato dalla_ pietas_, arginare la deriva morale che la società ci suggerisce continuamente attraverso vari mezzi (es. i mass-media). E' vero...è sacrosanto...ma voglio dire anche un'altra cosa: i nostri figli, per fortuna, sono individui diversi da noi e ciò che conta, per loro, è ciò che siamo con loro, come ci comportiamo con loro, quanto stiamo con loro....
Se leggi sopra, Nuvola, vedrai che io ho affermato di non anteporre MAI un divertimento extra a mia figlia :con questo non intendo certo giustificarmi, ma da come la vedo non è che una condotta di dubbia moralità come la mia escluda automaticamente la possibilita di una crescita  mediamente sana di mia figlia.....


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Direi che sei giustizialista. Più che di buonismo parlerei di tolleranza.
> Chi decide se è giustificato o no?
> Purtroppo non viviamo nel migliore dei mondi possibili



Uhm... tu riengtri senz'altro nella categoria "assassini innocentisti". Per la serie: "l'ho ucciso, ma perchè era stronzo!"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Non è vero.
> 
> Io mi sento inquieta *adesso*. E voglio qualcosa che mi faccia sentire tranquilla. Ad esempio oggi ho passato la giornata con la mia famiglia. Stamattina siamo andati al parco. I bambini sono andati a cavallo. Abbiamo mangiato la salamella alla griglia. Io ero serena. Poi alle 4 mio marito se ne è andato a lavorare. E io dopo un po' ho ricominciato a sentirmi una mamma single. Vedevo tutte le famiglie al completo intorno a me. I papà che giocavano con i bimbi. E io invece sentivo che mi mancava qualcosa.


Eccomi qua cara Quintina...anche mio marito è al lavoro, adesso.
Anch'io ho passato una giornata serena con mia figlia..c'è la fiera del paese, le giostre, ecc...ma ora sono sola anch'io. Quoto tutto ciò che hai scritto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Uhm... tu riengtri senz'altro nella categoria "assassini innocentisti". Per la serie: "l'ho ucciso, ma perchè era stronzo!"


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (23 Maggio 2010)

per via delle proprie insoddisfazioni ci si comporta in maniera disonesta, degenere e così via. La risposta è una soltanto, state male così? Siete depressi! Prendetevi la pasticchina se non siete allergici come me, passate i primi tempi come dei drogati marci ma dopo vivrete bene, perchè siete depressi.


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> per via delle proprie insoddisfazioni ci si comporta in maniera disonesta, degenere e così via. La risposta è una soltanto, state male così? Siete depressi! Prendetevi la pasticchina se non siete allergici come me, passate i primi tempi come dei drogati marci ma dopo vivrete bene, perchè siete depressi.



Accattivito, ma convincente. :up:


----------



## Daniele (23 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Accattivito, ma convincente. :up:


faccio progressi!!! :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> per via delle proprie insoddisfazioni ci si comporta in maniera disonesta, degenere e così via. La risposta è una soltanto, state male così? Siete depressi! Prendetevi la pasticchina se non siete allergici come me, passate i primi tempi come dei drogati marci ma dopo vivrete bene, perchè siete depressi.


 
Sono già una drogata marcia, ma di qualcos' altro.
Mi hai lanciato uno spunto (oltre che uno sputo): e se fosse la cura per la depressione?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> per via delle proprie insoddisfazioni ci si comporta in maniera disonesta, degenere e così via. La risposta è una soltanto, state male così? Siete depressi! Prendetevi la pasticchina se non siete allergici come me, passate i primi tempi come dei drogati marci ma dopo vivrete bene, perchè siete depressi.


 
Come ben ricorderai ho preso psicofarmaci più volte durante la mia vita. Anzi, li prendevo proprio mentre avevo la storia con l'inglese.

Altre perle di saggezza da dispensare?  Ascoltiamo il guru Daniele che cosa ha da dire di illuminante....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Uhm... tu riengtri senz'altro nella categoria "assassini innocentisti". Per la serie: "l'ho ucciso, ma perchè era stronzo!"


 


Kid, non ricordo la tua di scusa qual era?

L'hai uccisa........ perché?


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono già una drogata marcia, ma di qualcos' altro.
> Mi hai lanciato uno spunto (oltre che uno sputo): e se fosse la cura per la depressione?



Posso dirti una cosa della quale mi vergogno un pò ma che forse può aiutarti: il mio inizio di crisi con mia moglie sono certo sia stato dovuto al fatto che "sbaraccavo troppo", insomma dai... eccedevo un pò nello sballo. Ho passato un periodo difficile, quasi di depressione per questo, poi me ne sono reso conto... ma era troppo tardi. Questo solo per confermarti che il "problema" è raramente solo il partner. Solitamente siamo noi fedifraghi ad avere qualcosa e incolpiamo quel povero disgraziato che ci stà a fianco. Ma poi Chiara.... ci si sveglia te lo assicuro. E ci si ritrova sporchi dalla testa ai piedi e poco si può fare per ripulirsi.


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Kid, non ricordo la tua di scusa qual era?
> 
> L'hai uccisa........ perché?



Per il "non" rapporto che aveva con i miei famigliari. Aggiungici poi che mi sono avvicinato alla mia collega per via di un grosso problema riguardante una persona a noi amica... Mixa il tutto e gustai il surrogato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Posso dirti una cosa della quale mi vergogno un pò ma che forse può aiutarti: il mio inizio di crisi con mia moglie sono certo sia stato dovuto al fatto che "sbaraccavo troppo", insomma dai... eccedevo un pò nello sballo. *Ho passato un periodo difficile, quasi di depressione per questo*, poi me ne sono reso conto... ma era troppo tardi. Questo solo per confermarti che il "problema" è raramente solo il partner. *Solitamente siamo noi fedifraghi ad avere qualcosa* e incolpiamo quel povero disgraziato che ci stà a fianco. Ma poi Chiara.... ci si sveglia te lo assicuro. E ci si ritrova sporchi dalla testa ai piedi e poco si può fare per ripulirsi.


Grazie del chiarimento. Ti chiedo gentilmente di spiegarmi quando hai avuto la depressione: quando sbaraccavi troppo?
Sono d'accordo con te: infatti sono io ad avere qualcosa, io non incolpo mio marito di nulla, non è colpa sua se fa il lavoro che fa e se io mi sento sola. Io ho cercato un modo di combattere la solitudine, evidentemente non il migliore, e ho scoperto che è divertente, se preso con le dovute precauzioni...


----------



## Daniele (23 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono già una drogata marcia, ma di qualcos' altro.
> Mi hai lanciato uno spunto (oltre che uno sputo): e se fosse la cura per la depressione?


Si, come no! La depressione non cambia neppure se te la farai con tutti gli uomini sul pianeta, quindi o vai da uno bravo (nel senese c'è un frate molto ma moto bravo) oppure continui così, ma almeno potrai dire che sei malata.

Quintina, tu sei evidentemente depressa, che sia esogena o endogena non si sa, ma decisamente tu sei depressa e non poco, vai a indagare sulle cause della tua depressione.
Indaga per sapere con la psicologa, ma credo davvero che tu sia depressa al 100% e questa volta non sto scherzando.


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie del chiarimento. Ti chiedo gentilmente di spiegarmi quando hai avuto la depressione: quando sbaraccavi troppo?
> Sono d'accordo con te: infatti sono io ad avere qualcosa, io non incolpo mio marito di nulla, non è colpa sua se fa il lavoro che fa e se io mi sento sola. Io ho cercato un modo di combattere la solitudine, evidentemente non il migliore, e ho scoperto che è divertente, se preso con le dovute precauzioni...


Ma tu pensi che a me non piacerebbe andare in giro a toccare le tette delle ragazze? Credi che non ci pensa mai? Che abbia dimenticato quanto può essere eccitante il sesso clandestino con l'amante?

Ti faccio una domanda: davvero pensi che un mondo fatto di fedifraghi, possa essere un mondo migliore?

Tu non sei obbligata ad aiutare il mondo ad essere un psoto più bello, ma puoi evitare che finisca nello sciacquone e che qualcuno tiri la catenella, facendo del tuo meglio. Cominciando a non prendere in giro almeno la persona alla quale ti sei promessa. Che non significa amarlo incondizionatamente, ma almeno portargli il rispetto che merita.

Dopo è davvero troppo tardi, quando quel male è stato fatto, fidati.

Comunque tornando a me, la mia depressione è saltata fuori nel periodo dello sballo, mi ero un pò bruciato il cervello diciamo. Più che depressione era forse una grossa crisi d'identità, non mi riconoscevo in nulla di quello che facevo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Non è vero.
> 
> Io mi sento inquieta *adesso*. E voglio qualcosa che mi faccia sentire tranquilla. Ad esempio oggi ho passato la giornata con la mia famiglia. Stamattina siamo andati al parco. I bambini sono andati a cavallo. Abbiamo mangiato la salamella alla griglia. Io ero serena. Poi alle 4 mio marito se ne è andato a lavorare. E io dopo un po' ho ricominciato a sentirmi una mamma single. Vedevo tutte le famiglie al completo intorno a me. I papà che giocavano con i bimbi. E io invece sentivo che mi mancava qualcosa.


 Tutte le persone che hanno lavori particolari come medici, poliziotti, controllori di volo ...sono a casa meno di chi fa l'impiegato. E' sul perché questo fa sentire TE abbandonata che devi ragionare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma tu che non hai mai avuto una famiglia tua non puoi capire che il più delle volte le cose non sono come te le sei sempre sognata. E' facile giudicare gli altri quando le cose si vivono dall'altra parte. Voi credete che noi siamo persone senza sentimenti e ci cerchiamo le stotrie solo perché siamo annoiati dalla vita coniugale. Ebbene, non è una questione di noia. Le storie non sono tutte uguali. Secondo voi io mi butto sul cibo perché sono annoiata? Vado dalla psicologa perché mi annoio? Piango sotto la doccia la mattina perché mi annoio? Ma perché non provate a guardare un tantino OLTRE? Io non voglio farvi pena, sinceramente non me ne frega niente di quello che pensate di me... però a volte i vostri ragionamenti sono veramente CHIUSI. La maggior parte di voi pensa: traditore = persona fredda calcolatrice e incapace di sentimenti. Ma non è così


 Chi è la maggior parte? Elenca.
Per me questo è il giudizio che TU dai su di te.


----------



## tinkerbell (23 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi che a me non piacerebbe andare in giro a toccare le tette delle ragazze? Credi che non ci pensa mai? Che abbia dimenticato quanto può essere eccitante il sesso clandestino con l'amante?
> 
> Ti faccio una domanda: davvero pensi che un mondo fatto di fedifraghi, possa essere un mondo migliore?
> 
> ...


Secondo me partiamo noi da un concetto sbagliato: che a lei come persona possano interessare i concetti di ONESTA' e RISPETTO.... magari lei non li annovera tra le virtù...magari non li annovera tra i meriti....magari non li annovera tra le necessità....  magari non li annovera tra il minimo comun denominatore di un qualsiasi rapporto a due che sia lavorativo o amicale o sessuale o sentimentale o familiare... forse lei è ora ci dirà che con gli amici, il datore e colleghi di lavoro e il salumiere sotto casa è rispettosissima e onestissima, ma col marito no...proprio non ci riesce.... sto marito proprio non se lomerita di esser trattato come una persona....


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Secondo me partiamo noi da un concetto sbagliato: che a lei come persona possano interessare i concetti di ONESTA' e RISPETTO.... magari lei non li annovera tra le virtù...magari non li annovera tra i meriti....magari non li annovera tra le necessità....  magari non li annovera tra il minimo comun denominatore di un qualsiasi rapporto a due che sia lavorativo o amicale o sessuale o sentimentale o familiare... forse lei è ora ci dirà che con gli amici, il datore e colleghi di lavoro e il salumiere sotto casa è rispettosissima e onestissima, ma col marito no...proprio non ci riesce.... sto marito proprio non se lomerita di esser trattato come una persona....



Già, lui proprio non se lo merita... le consiglio la visione del film "Closer" a tal proposito, cara signora Carla. Può trovarlo interessante.


----------



## tinkerbell (23 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma tu che non hai mai avuto una famiglia tua non puoi capire che il più delle volte le cose non sono come te le sei sempre sognata. E' facile giudicare gli altri quando le cose si vivono dall'altra parte. Voi credete che noi siamo persone senza sentimenti e ci cerchiamo le stotrie solo perché siamo annoiati dalla vita coniugale. Ebbene, non è una questione di noia. Le storie non sono tutte uguali. Secondo voi io mi butto sul cibo perché sono annoiata? Vado dalla psicologa perché mi annoio? Piango sotto la doccia la mattina perché mi annoio? Ma perché non provate a guardare un tantino OLTRE? Io non voglio farvi pena, sinceramente non me ne frega niente di quello che pensate di me... però a volte i vostri ragionamenti sono veramente CHIUSI. La maggior parte di voi pensa: traditore = persona fredda calcolatrice e incapace di sentimenti. Ma non è così


Ma neanche tu puoi sapere.... io l'ho sempre sognata una famiglia normale...con noie normali...valori normali...interessi normali... io ho passato 8 anni a far due ore di sesso a botta sentendomi sporca, non desiderata perchè desiderata solo per quello datosi che il mio ex non quagliava altro....io godo ora che il sesso dura mezz'ora, che non c'è ogni volta ma solo ogni volta che ci va, che vale qualcosa perchè significa qualcosa... io pensare che tu non hai sentimenti? e dove l'ho detto o scritto? io penso che NON dire, tenere all'oscuro, farla dietro a qualcuno non sia esattamente un valore, non sia esattamente onestà, non sia esattamente rispetto, non sia esattamente come ci aspetteremmo noi di esesr trattate/i.... che non vuol dire non avere sentimenti, vuol dire solo esser disonesti con una persona che magari non è affatto disonesta con noi... a me personalmente non mi pare una gran bella cosa... se tu sei fiera di te e felice di vivere una doppia vita sei maggiorenne, puoi farlo.... io non penso che il traditore sia un calcolatore, uno senza sentimenti...penso sia uno con un senso morale e una lealtà che fa'un pò acqua...parecchia...quasi una alluvione....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma neanche tu puoi sapere.... io l'ho sempre sognata una famiglia normale...con noie normali...valori normali...interessi normali... io ho passato 8 anni a far due ore di sesso a botta sentendomi sporca, non desiderata perchè desiderata solo per quello datosi che il mio ex non quagliava altro....io godo ora che il sesso dura mezz'ora, che non c'è ogni volta ma solo ogni volta che ci va, che vale qualcosa perchè significa qualcosa... io pensare che tu non hai sentimenti? e dove l'ho detto o scritto? io penso che NON dire, tenere all'oscuro, farla dietro a qualcuno non sia esattamente un valore, non sia esattamente onestà, non sia esattamente rispetto, non sia esattamente come ci aspetteremmo noi di esesr trattate/i.... che non vuol dire non avere sentimenti, vuol dire solo esser disonesti con una persona che magari non è affatto disonesta con noi... a me personalmente non mi pare una gran bella cosa... se tu sei fiera di te e felice di vivere una doppia vita sei maggiorenne, puoi farlo.... io non penso che il traditore sia un calcolatore, uno senza sentimenti...penso sia uno con un senso morale e una lealtà che fa'un pò acqua...parecchia...quasi una alluvione....


 
Ma neanche essere l'amante fissa di un uomo sposato e con figli per 8 anni mi sembra un bell'esempio di onestà, se è per questo. 8 anni non sono 8 giorni, né 8 mesi. Sono 8 anni. Sono tantissimi. Non puoi passare per vittima, perché per ben 8 anni hai acconsentito a fare fessa un'altra persona. Non ti ha obbligata nessuno. Tu non sei così migliore dei traditori sai? Eppure ti senti in diritto di dire a Chiara che lei non sa che cosa siano il rispetto e l'onestà. Io prima di sparare sentenze sugli altri penserei bene a che cosa ho fatto io. E se ora ti sto dicendo queste cose è soltanto perché stai continuando a blaterare di virtù ecc. ecc. Altrimenti non lo avrei mai fatto. E non l'ho mai fatto prima perché non mi piace giudicare gli altri, perché so benissimo di non essere in condizione di farlo, e non perché non le pensassi già da prima, perché in effetti l'ho sempre pensato.

Per quanto riguarda l'essere calcolatori ecc. ecc. mi pare di avere letto qui dentro di ben peggio. Se devo fare i nomi allora in cima alla lista metto Daniele, che addirittura ha equiparato i traditori agli assassini. Ma non è di sicuro l'unico ad aver detto che i traditori sono persone ignobili ecc. ecc. 

And last but not least: io non sto conducendo una doppia vita. E se devo dirla tutta non credo di aver mai condotto una doppia vita. Detto ciò: non mi sento affatto migliore di Chiara, nè di Messalina, né di tanti altri. Ma non mi sento neanche peggiore di te Tinkerbell, né di Kid, né di Daniele, né di nessun altro.



PS Tinkerbell: i sogni della famiglia perfetta li facciamo tutti. Io mi sono sposata 2 volte! Cosa credi? Che mi sono sposata con l'intenzione di finire a 40 a piangere la mattina sotto la doccia e di strafogarmi di cibo? Ma chi non è sposato da anni e con figli non può sapere che non sono tutte rose e fiori. E non potete nemmeno capire che se non sono rose e fiori non è sempre colpa di qualcuno in particolare. Sono dinamiche complesse. Ci sono situazioni in cui ti trovi che non avresti mai immaginato. E soprattutto ti può capitare di ritrovarti un giorno a pensare cose che 20 o anche solo 10 anni prima non avresti mai pensato.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutte le persone che hanno lavori particolari come medici, poliziotti, controllori di volo ...sono a casa meno di chi fa l'impiegato. E' sul perché questo fa sentire TE abbandonata che devi ragionare.


 
Io mi sento sola perché sono oggettivamente sola.

Vivo in una grande città dove non ho uno straccio di parente. Prima di venire qui 11 anni fa avevo sempre vissuto in posti relativamente piccoli dove se mi girava prendevo la bicicletta e andavo a trovare qualche mio amico. Qui non posso farlo. Ho alcuni amici che reputo amici VERI ma abitano dall'altra parte della città e ci impiego un'ora ad andare da loro. Al weekend mi capita di organizzare cene o altro, ma durante la settimana sono assolutamente sola. Frequento un giro di mamme con cui trascorro un paio d'ore dopo l'uscita di scuola dei figli, con le quali faccio fatica a fare conversazione perché il loro principale argomento è che cosa cucineranno per cena. Io lo decido sul momento che cosa cucino per cena, e per fortuna esistono i surgelati. Inoltre: il lavoro che faccio è perlopiù un lavoro solitario. Ho alcuni momenti di ritrovo con i colleghi, ma sono rari. Quindi mi sento sola. Perché almeno la sera vorrei avere una persona con cui parlare di ciò che ho fatto durante il giorno. Invece la maggior parte delle volte vado a letto quando mio marito non è ancora tornato a casa. Adoro i miei bambini, ma sono pur sempre dei bambini e io vorrei un adulto al mio fianco con cui condividere la mia vita e co9n cui incazzarmi se berlusconi ha passato l'ennesima legge ad personam o con cui ridere o commuovermi mentre guardo un film


----------



## Daniele (23 Maggio 2010)

Quintina, tu vuoi troppo, mi spiace dirtelo, ma vuoi davvero troppo e te lo aspetti da altri.
Tu sei sola, sarai sola e ci starai a prescindere, perchè la verità oscena è che tutti siamo soli, quelli che si sentono in compagnia sono solo meno bravi a vedere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Io mi sento sola perché sono oggettivamente sola.
> 
> Vivo in una grande città dove non ho uno straccio di parente. Prima di venire qui 11 anni fa avevo sempre vissuto in posti relativamente piccoli dove se mi girava prendevo la bicicletta e andavo a trovare qualche mio amico. Qui non posso farlo. Ho alcuni amici che reputo amici VERI ma abitano dall'altra parte della città e ci impiego un'ora ad andare da loro. Al weekend mi capita di organizzare cene o altro, ma durante la settimana sono assolutamente sola. Frequento un giro di mamme con cui trascorro un paio d'ore dopo l'uscita di scuola dei figli, con le quali faccio fatica a fare conversazione perché il loro principale argomento è che cosa cucineranno per cena. Io lo decido sul momento che cosa cucino per cena, e per fortuna esistono i surgelati. Inoltre: il lavoro che faccio è perlopiù un lavoro solitario. Ho alcuni momenti di ritrovo con i colleghi, ma sono rari. Quindi mi sento sola. Perché almeno la sera vorrei avere una persona con cui parlare di ciò che ho fatto durante il giorno. Invece la maggior parte delle volte vado a letto quando mio marito non è ancora tornato a casa. Adoro i miei bambini, ma sono pur sempre dei bambini e io vorrei un adulto al mio fianco con cui condividere la mia vita e co9n cui incazzarmi se berlusconi ha passato l'ennesima legge ad personam o con cui ridere o commuovermi mentre guardo un film


Ma queste cose non si risolvono con un amante part time e nemmeno full time.
Queste son cose che si risolvono ricreandosi una rete di conoscenze e amicizie.
Cosa credi che tutti abbiano una famiglia d'origine vicina, presente e amorevole o una quantità di amici disponibili?
Gli amici si conquistano con l'interesse e la disponibilità frquentando posti dove si possono conoscere persone con cui condividere tempo, impegni, ideali.
Certo un amico non compensa la sera senza il partner... ma *se si vuole* si può trovare un modo per conciliare gli orari.


----------



## Daniele (23 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo un amico non compensa la sera senza il partner... ma *se si vuole* si può trovare un modo per conciliare gli orari.


Persa, quello che dici è vero, se uno vuole degli amici può avere qualcosa di simile e ricrearsi delle conoscenze, ma continuo nella mia idea di vedere che chi tradisce si trova delle scuse e ci crede anche e sono tutte molto valide, ma pur sempre false.
Una come scusa dice che era non considerata tanto, uno che il figlio assorbiva tutte le energie della moglie e così via.
la realtà che si fa sesso con altri perchè si ha voglia e non si è un minimo coerenti con la scelte fatte. Una persona vuole fare sesso spesso e volentieri come unico scopo? allora che si sposa a fare?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa, quello che dici è vero, se uno vuole degli amici può avere qualcosa di simile e ricrearsi delle conoscenze, ma continuo nella mia idea di vedere che chi tradisce si trova delle scuse e ci crede anche e sono tutte molto valide, ma pur sempre false.
> Una come scusa dice che era non considerata tanto, uno che il figlio assorbiva tutte le energie della moglie e così via.
> la realtà che si fa sesso con altri perchè si ha voglia e non si è un minimo coerenti con la scelte fatte. *Una persona vuole fare sesso spesso e volentieri come unico scopo? allora che si sposa a fare*?


 
Daniele ma mi spieghi che xxxxx c'entra questo adesso???

La risposta di Persa era per me, quindi, visto che l'hai quotata, penso che ti stia seguendo il nostro discorso, e che non stai parlando a vanvera (perlomeno mi piace pensarlo)

Allora dimmi una cosa, visto che conosci la mia storia: secondo te 4 volte in 2 anni vuol dire voler fare sesso spesso e volentieri? altre 2 volte in 5 mesi è fare sesso spesso e volentieri? è questo il mio unico scopo? secondo te io mi sono sposata perché il mio unico scopo era fare sesso spesso e volentieri? ma come puoi pensare una cosa del genere??? è così difficile capire che non si tratta solo di sesso?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, tu vuoi troppo, mi spiace dirtelo, ma vuoi davvero troppo e te lo aspetti da altri.
> Tu sei sola, sarai sola e ci starai a prescindere, perchè la verità oscena è che tutti siamo soli, quelli che si sentono in compagnia sono solo meno bravi a vedere.


 

Questa è una grandissima xxxxxxx!

Sei tu che sei solo, forse. 

Per me l'amicizia ha un valore immenso.

E anche il condividere o meno la mia vita con il mio partner ha un'importanza enorme


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma queste cose non si risolvono con un amante part time e nemmeno full time.
> Queste son cose che si risolvono ricreandosi una rete di conoscenze e amicizie.
> Cosa credi che tutti abbiano una famiglia d'origine vicina, presente e amorevole o una quantità di amici disponibili?
> Gli amici si conquistano con l'interesse e la disponibilità frquentando posti dove si possono conoscere persone con cui condividere tempo, impegni, ideali.
> Certo un amico non compensa la sera senza il partner... ma *se si vuole* si può trovare un modo per conciliare gli orari.


 
Tu hai ragione. Perfettamente ragione.

Però ti ricorderai che quando i bambini sono piccoli (i miei non sono piccolissimi, ok, ma sono comunque ancora piccoli e non indipendenti) è tutto molto più complicato.

Io a volte prendo la babysietter e esco col mio collega con cui mi trovo in sintonia per tutto, ma non posso farlo molto spesso. A me manca la compagnia di persone con cui mi trovo bene nella quotidianità. Mi piacerebbe tanto vivere vicino ai miei amici con cui posso parlare di tutto senza sentirmi giudicata. Le mamme di cui ho parlato prima ad esempio pensano che sia una cosa fuori di testa prendere la babysitter per uscire la sera.


----------



## Daniele (23 Maggio 2010)

E' difficile pensare che tu hai sbagliato persona da sposare e ti sei fatta una famiglia con esso? Adesso pensa un poco, cerchi affetto da persone farlocche, non sei capace di fare l'amante perchè vuoi condividere qualcosa in un rapporto che per quello che deve essere è e dovrà solo rimanere sul "carnale". Tu sai bene cosa "non" vuoi e cioè tuo marito e non capisco come una persona piuttosto che lasciare preferisca fare una azione ignobile come tradire pur di dimanere dentro ad un "contratto" per il bene di chi o di cosa? I figli? Ma credi che un figlio possa essere felice della depressione della madre?
Cavoli ma aggredisci tuo marito che ti fece cornuta per prima, digli che ti stai ammalando per colpa sua e che il suo lavoro se  lo può ficcare dove sai bene tu dove se lo deve mettere, dagli un aut aut, o cambia lavoro o tu te ne vai ma cavoli fai qualcosa!!!!
Fai anche la danza della pioggia, ma non reiterare con azioni stupide e sentirti in colpa per quello che hai fatto inventandoti tutte le scuse del mondo, sai bene anche tu che per tuo marito tu non sei la moglie ideale e viceversa, o parlate e cambiate un poco o meglio andarsene per la prorpia strada.

Non capisco ancora e non capirò mai come mai si preferisce fare del male ad una persona a cui si dice di volergli bene piuttosto che fare una scelta dolorosa ma sempre meno brutta di quella nascosta, non me ne capacito.


----------



## Daniele (23 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Questa è una grandissima xxxxxxx!
> 
> Sei tu che sei solo, forse.
> 
> ...


Scusa Quintina, allora  mi spiace, siamo su scale differenti, non potrò mai comprenderti perchè per mia complessità emotiva io sono da solo e tale rimango. Non voglio utopie stupide per vivere, voglio solo poche cose tra le quali almeno un poco di serietà e sincerità che valgono più di 1000 amicizie e di partner.
Gli amici quintina sono quelli che non ti fanno cadere a terra appena ti sei tirato su, per esperienza di vita sono pochissimi, perchè gli uomini sono sciacalli.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma neanche essere l'amante fissa di un uomo sposato e con figli per 8 anni mi sembra un bell'esempio di onestà, se è per questo. 8 anni non sono 8 giorni, né 8 mesi. Sono 8 anni. Sono tantissimi. Non puoi passare per vittima, perché per ben 8 anni hai acconsentito a fare fessa un'altra persona. Non ti ha obbligata nessuno. Tu non sei così migliore dei traditori sai? Eppure ti senti in diritto di dire a Chiara che lei non sa che cosa siano il rispetto e l'onestà. Io prima di sparare sentenze sugli altri penserei bene a che cosa ho fatto io. E se ora ti sto dicendo queste cose è soltanto perché stai continuando a blaterare di virtù ecc. ecc. Altrimenti non lo avrei mai fatto. E non l'ho mai fatto prima perché non mi piace giudicare gli altri, perché so benissimo di non essere in condizione di farlo, e non perché non le pensassi già da prima, perché in effetti l'ho sempre pensato.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'essere calcolatori ecc. ecc. mi pare di avere letto qui dentro di ben peggio. Se devo fare i nomi allora in cima alla lista metto Daniele, che addirittura ha equiparato i traditori agli assassini. Ma non è di sicuro l'unico ad aver detto che i traditori sono persone ignobili ecc. ecc.
> 
> ...


Si rifletta bene, ma bene.....su questo!

Quintina..grazie per esserti messa a nudo così bene, infondo che siamo noi per meritarci tutta questa *onestà*?
Sappi che ti apprezzo e che sottoscrivo ogni tua singola parola.
E' bello pensare di poter essere sempre coerenti con le proprie scelte, integerrimi, sinceri con tutti....se ci riuscite io sono sinceramente felice per voi ( Daniele, Tinkerbell....Kid).
Ci sono persone che partono da un concetto/valore/virtù e cercano di plasmarci attorno la propria vita...io parto dalle persone, dalla loro umanità, che è molto più reale.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' difficile pensare che tu hai sbagliato persona da sposare e ti sei fatta una famiglia con esso? Adesso pensa un poco, cerchi affetto da persone farlocche, non sei capace di fare l'amante perchè vuoi condividere qualcosa in un rapporto che per quello che deve essere è e dovrà solo rimanere sul "carnale". Tu sai bene cosa "non" vuoi e cioè tuo marito e non capisco come una persona piuttosto che lasciare preferisca fare una azione ignobile come tradire pur di dimanere dentro ad un "contratto" per il bene di chi o di cosa? I figli? Ma credi che un figlio possa essere felice della depressione della madre?
> Cavoli ma aggredisci tuo marito che ti fece cornuta per prima, digli che ti stai ammalando per colpa sua e che il suo lavoro se lo può ficcare dove sai bene tu dove se lo deve mettere, dagli un aut aut, o cambia lavoro o tu te ne vai ma cavoli fai qualcosa!!!!
> Fai anche la danza della pioggia, ma non reiterare con azioni stupide e sentirti in colpa per quello che hai fatto inventandoti tutte le scuse del mondo, sai bene anche tu che per tuo marito tu non sei la moglie ideale e viceversa, o parlate e cambiate un poco o meglio andarsene per la prorpia strada.
> 
> Non capisco ancora e non capirò mai come mai si preferisce fare del male ad una persona a cui si dice di volergli bene piuttosto che fare una scelta dolorosa ma sempre meno brutta di quella nascosta, non me ne capacito.


 
Non è vero: io mio marito lo voglio ancora. Lo voglio. Ci sono tante cose di lui che ancora mi stanno bene. E' indubbio che ce ne sono tantissime che non vanno, però non è tutto da buttare al vento. I matrimoni perfetti non esistono. Io oggi sono stata bene con lui e i bambini. Quando siamo tutti insieme stiamo bene. Il vero problema è che non stiamo abbastanza insieme.

E comunque non è così facile cambiare lavoro a 45 anni. Lui fa un lavoro che gli piace (troppo! è vero!) e che è sicuro. Hai idea di cosa vuol dire mollare un lavoro al giorno d'oggi con la crisi che c'è? Ah già, dimenticavo che tu hai gli amici che guadagnano 10000 euro al mese. ma nel mondo reale non è così facile Daniele. Non puoi mollare un posto fisso con un buono stipendio quando hai dei figli a cui pensare e un mutuo da pagare. Questa è la dura realtà. 

Qualcosa dovremo fare, questo è certo. Ma io non voglio ancora mollare il colpo, perché c'è troppo in ballo. E mi dispiace ripeterlo, ma tu che non hai famiglia non puoi capirlo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Non è vero: io mio marito lo voglio ancora. Lo voglio. Ci sono tante cose di lui che ancora mi stanno bene. E' indubbio che ce ne sono tantissime che non vanno, però non è tutto da buttare al vento.* I matrimoni perfetti non esistono.* Io oggi sono stata bene con lui e i bambini. Quando siamo tutti insieme stiamo bene. Il vero problema è che non stiamo abbastanza insieme.
> 
> E comunque non è così facile cambiare lavoro a 45 anni. Lui fa un lavoro che gli piace (troppo! è vero!) e che è sicuro. Hai idea di cosa vuol dire mollare un lavoro al giorno d'oggi con la crisi che c'è? Ah già, dimenticavo che tu hai gli amici che guadagnano 10000 euro al mese. ma nel mondo reale non è così facile Daniele. Non puoi mollare un posto fisso con un buono stipendio quando hai dei figli a cui pensare e un mutuo da pagare. Questa è la dura realtà.
> 
> Qualcosa dovremo fare, questo è certo. Ma io non voglio ancora mollare il colpo, perché c'è troppo in ballo. E mi dispiace ripeterlo, ma tu che non hai famiglia non puoi capirlo!


Brava Quintina.....è appunto quello che dicevo prima.
Secondo alcune persone esiste un principio, che è il MATRIMONIO, a cui tutto e tutti vanno sacrificati.....una volta fatta la scelta..PAM... non c'è più modo di uscire. O lo vivi come MATRIMONIO o lo rifiuti solo perchè è un MaTrImOnIo (imperfetto). 
Ma nella vita reale non c'è la via di mezzo?
Certo...è quella che stai cercando tu, anche sbagliando, soffrendo, lottando...questa è pura umanità, non freddo principio!!!


----------



## Amarax (23 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma tu che non hai mai avuto una famiglia tua non puoi capire che il più delle volte le cose non sono come te le sei sempre sognata. E' facile giudicare gli altri quando le cose si vivono dall'altra parte. Voi credete che noi siamo persone senza sentimenti e ci cerchiamo le stotrie solo perché siamo annoiati dalla vita coniugale. Ebbene, non è una questione di noia. Le storie non sono tutte uguali. Secondo voi io mi butto sul cibo perché sono annoiata? Vado dalla psicologa perché mi annoio? Piango sotto la doccia la mattina perché mi annoio? Ma perché non provate a guardare un tantino OLTRE? Io non voglio farvi pena, sinceramente non me ne frega niente di quello che pensate di me... però a volte i vostri ragionamenti sono veramente CHIUSI. La maggior parte di voi pensa: traditore = persona fredda calcolatrice e incapace di sentimenti. Ma non è così


Io penso che una persona che mangia un po' troppo, e piange è depressa o almeno insoddisfatta. E che se arriva a tradire l'insoddisfazione è proprio nella coppia.
Che la persona  che tradisce sia fredda? solo se scoperta continua la sua storia e la mantiene a prescindere dal dolore che vede ha causato al suo compagno.


----------



## perdutamente (23 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Brava Quintina.....è appunto quello che dicevo prima.
> Secondo alcune persone esiste un principio, che è il MATRIMONIO, a cui tutto e tutti vanno sacrificati.....una volta fatta la scelta..PAM... non c'è più modo di uscire. O lo vivi come MATRIMONIO o lo rifiuti solo perchè è un MaTrImOnIo (imperfetto).
> Ma nella vita reale non c'è la *via di mezzo*?
> Certo...è quella che stai cercando tu, anche sbagliando, soffrendo, lottando...questa è pura umanità, non freddo principio!!!


Nella vita ci sono vie di mezzo, terze vie, quarte ed anche quinte etc; credo che però reiterare il tradimento, cercando in esso appagamento personale/fisico/morale, sia un po' come imbottirsi di antidolorifici per affievolire il dolore piuttosto che curare la malattia...
Tralasciando la moralità (che è questione personale) mi chiedo quanto questa via di mezzo possa essere utile. Supponendo che la I via sia quella dei MATRIMONI, la II quella dei matri-moni (alludo alla separazione), la via di mezzo, ovverosia quella dei MaTrImOnI deve essere costellata di tradimenti (o di altri atti "compulsivi" come abbuffarsi di cibo) per poter essere percorsa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Tu hai ragione. Perfettamente ragione.
> 
> Però ti ricorderai che quando i bambini sono piccoli (i miei non sono piccolissimi, ok, ma sono comunque ancora piccoli e non indipendenti) è tutto molto più complicato.
> 
> Io a volte prendo la babysietter e esco col mio collega con cui mi trovo in sintonia per tutto, ma non posso farlo molto spesso. A me manca la compagnia di persone con cui mi trovo bene nella quotidianità. Mi piacerebbe tanto vivere vicino ai miei amici con cui posso parlare di tutto senza sentirmi giudicata. Le mamme di cui ho parlato prima ad esempio pensano che sia una cosa fuori di testa prendere la babysitter per uscire la sera.


Due figli ...almeno una quarantina di mamme ...io ho partecipato agli organi collegiali, ho organizzato comitati dei genitori, corsi per genitori e ...ho conosciuto donne che son tuttora mie amiche.
Certo nessuna passa la serata con me, ma io ho sempre voluto passarla con i miei figli e una serata ogni uno o due mesi con amiche mi son sembrate sufficienti.
Un partner può pure addormentarsi alle 21 e anche se in casa, non poterci ugualmente parlare.


----------



## Daniele (23 Maggio 2010)

La prima scusa di non  cambiare lavoro eè che non c'è! la realtà e che si può cercare altro poi mettersi in aspettativa per 6 mrsi dal proprio lavoro e provare con l'altro. Non dico che sia facile, ma di sicuro non impossibile. Se davvero una osa è importante non ci si nasconde dietro alla crisi che è la scusa delle scuse, esiste ma intanto anche se non ci fosse si direbbe del mutuo, dei figli, della rata della macchina del fatto che nella globalizzazione non c'è spazio e così via.
Quintina, non dico di fargli cambare lavoro lasciando questo, ma provare a cambiare entrambi un poco (cioè molto) in questa vita che avete creato e che vi scontenta.


----------



## Brady (24 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Si rifletta bene, ma bene.....su questo!
> 
> Quintina..grazie per esserti messa a nudo così bene, infondo che siamo noi per meritarci tutta questa onestà?
> Sappi che ti apprezzo e che sottoscrivo ogni tua singola parola.
> ...


Non mi sembra che nessuno di loro si presenti come esempio di perfezione morale (bè, a parte Daniele forse... ). Semmai, e mi ci metto anche io, come persone che hanno fatto i loro sbagli, ma ad un certo punto hanno detto stop. Allo sbaglio e soprattutto alle scuse dietro a cui lo mascheravano. Diverso è chi reitera l'errore, per altro negando che sia tale.



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Brava Quintina.....è appunto quello che dicevo prima.
> Secondo alcune persone esiste un principio, che è il MATRIMONIO, *a cui tutto e tutti vanno sacrificati.....una volta fatta la scelta..PAM... non c'è più modo di uscire. O lo vivi come MATRIMONIO o lo rifiuti solo perchè è un MaTrImOnIo (imperfetto).*
> *Ma nella vita reale non c'è la via di mezzo?*
> Certo...è quella che stai cercando tu, anche sbagliando, soffrendo, lottando...questa è pura umanità, non freddo principio!!!


Finché si tratta di noi stessi e basta possiamo trovarci tutte le vie di mezzo del mondo. In due non si può prescindere dall'altro. Parlando di relazione (e non di matrimonio che è limitativo) le scelte sono tante e non solo i due estremi di cui parli (relazione felice <-> fine della relazione). Tutte quelle 'giuste' (nel senso che hanno maggiori probabilità di un esito positivo dal punto di vista della coppia) sono però INTERNE alla coppia e, partendo dalla relazione felice, passano dall'affrontare apertamente i problemi in modo pacato e responsabile, fino allo scontro sempre più duro che nel caso estremo porta alla fine della relazione.

La soluzione esogena invece è come se fosse perpendicolare a questo asse ideale della relazione, che immagino orizzontale. Si esce dalla linea della relazione (che come già detto ha infiniti punti intermedi, e quindi è piena di vie di mezzo) e ci si sposta su e giu (a volte ripetutamente e non solo in senso geometrico :condom::mrgreen. Però il movimento verticale corrisponde a spostamento orizzontale pari a 0: ovvero i problemi della relazione (usati come scusa per uscire dalla stessa) restano gli stessi. Non si cresce, non si cambia, non si risolve nulla...
(Scusate, mi è partito l'embolo teoremico-matematico)

quindi non cercate scuse per una necessità che è solo vostra, altrimenti la domanda è sempre quella: perché non parlare delle proprie relazioni alternative al partner ufficiale? E in tal caso spero che l'abbiate scelto per affinità....


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> La prima scusa di non cambiare lavoro eè che non c'è! *la realtà e che si può cercare altro poi mettersi in aspettativa per 6 mrsi dal proprio lavoro e provare con l'altro.* Non dico che sia facile, ma di sicuro non impossibile. Se davvero una osa è importante non ci si nasconde dietro alla crisi che è la scusa delle scuse, esiste ma intanto anche se non ci fosse si direbbe del mutuo, dei figli, della rata della macchina del fatto che nella globalizzazione non c'è spazio e così via.
> Quintina, non dico di fargli cambare lavoro lasciando questo, ma provare a cambiare entrambi un poco (cioè molto) in questa vita che avete creato e che vi scontenta.


Facile parlare per chi a 30 e passa anni, ancora si fa mantenere da mammà...ahhh già, ma LUi c'ha I problemi, LUI è l'unico che c'ha la giustificazione, LUI è l'unico che può mettersi in cattedra e sparar sentenze ( o cazzate, dipende dai gusti...), LUI non ce la fa a tenersi un lavoro, ma gli altri che problema hanno? Mica c'è la crisi...per chi non lavora!


Nun se pò più sentì!

Posso darti un consiglio "lavorativo"? Va a impilare amaretti, prova! :up:


----------



## bastardo dentro (24 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Si rifletta bene, ma bene.....su questo!
> 
> Quintina..grazie per esserti messa a nudo così bene, infondo che siamo noi per meritarci tutta questa *onestà*?
> Sappi che ti apprezzo e che sottoscrivo ogni tua singola parola.
> ...


è vero. condivido quello che dice quintina però..... ha ragione persa quando dice che non è quella la soluzione. non è tradire non è perdere rispetto per noi stessi, non è togliere "energie" da qualcosa che ha danntatemente bisogno di energie. sono tutte vere le considerazioni che si sono fatte sul lavoro, le difficoltà della vita di tutti i gioni, la schiavitù del benessere e dei clichè che ci costringono ad essere tutti belli, fighi potenti e con il drink in mano. la vita reale è ben diversa già quando la salute ci assiste, non parliamo poi di quando la salute non c'è più la nostra, o peggio quella dei nostri bambini. personalmente non rinnego il passato, non rinnego ciò che ho fatto ma, capisco, comprendo sempre con maggiore chiarezza che ciò che cercavo era qualcosa che già avevo senza riuscire a vederlo e ad apprezzarlo. un teorema facile ? forse. Più semplicemente forse quando ti succedono certe cose riesci a mettere più a fuoci i veri valori e tutto ciò che sei, l'immagine che credi di rifllettere la vedi finalmente in tutta la sua distorsione.  tante cose riprendono valore, una mano nei capelli di chi ci sta accanto, il sorriso innocente di un bambino che soffre, un padre che nonostante il peso degli anni riesce ancora a dare coraggio e forza ai suoi figli. ogni cosa viene allora - ma solo allora - riconsiderata, relativizzata. il lavoro, il successo e tutti i vizi che ci contrattistiguono hanno finalmente la il vero valore che è il nulla. ma, ripeto, solo quando si è soli, impauriti e spaventati da qualcosa che ci soverchia si riesce a vedere tutto questo. appena la paura passa si riprende il nostro vecchio cammino e la disponibilità nei confronti di chi ci è vicino diminuisce. Io non ho nemmeno 40 anni ed è come se ne avessi vissuti 120 per il numero e l'intesità delle cose che ho fatto ma vorrei negli anni che mi restano sollevare il piede dall'acceleratore e, finalmente capire ciò davvero conta.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Nuvola (24 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Rispondo cercando di generalizzare un pò, perchè immagino che la discussione sia più utile se non ci si riferisce esclusivamente al caso specifico: credo che la parte sottolineata nella risposta di nuvola sia uno di quei clichés da accantonare. La nostra vita non è monolitica: esistono individui che mentre in famiglia sono i genitori più dolci e premurosi, sul lavoro o in altri ambiti sono delle perfette carogne e viceversa. Tutti, chi più chi meno, scendiamo quotidianamente a compromessi. Mi si obbietterà che almeno in famiglia sarebbe utile ed opportuno, nonchè dettato dalla_ pietas_, arginare la deriva morale che la società ci suggerisce continuamente attraverso vari mezzi (es. i mass-media). E' vero...è sacrosanto...ma voglio dire anche un'altra cosa: i nostri figli, per fortuna, sono individui diversi da noi e ciò che conta, per loro, è ciò che siamo con loro, come ci comportiamo con loro, quanto stiamo con loro....
> Se leggi sopra, Nuvola, vedrai che io ho affermato di non anteporre MAI un divertimento extra a mia figlia :con questo non intendo certo giustificarmi, ma da come la vedo non è che una condotta di dubbia moralità come la mia escluda automaticamente la possibilita di una crescita  mediamente sana di mia figlia.....


Io invece credo che sia proprio la tua vita un cliché.
Il rispondere a delle inutili convenzioni sociali, quali il doversi sposare e fare dei figli, solo perché ci si preoccupa troppo del giudizio altrui o solo perché si ha paura di non avere dei punti fermi. Mostrarsi apparentemente delle perfette mogli e delle madri modello. In tutto ciò si tralascia ciò che invece è davvero importante ossia l'onestà.
Mi chiedo allora cosa sia più importante tra lo sposarsi perché si deve o scendere a patti con la propria coscienza, essendo onesti con se stessi, e decidendo di vivere una vita che non risponda esattamente al pensar comune? 
Arrivo a tali conclusioni perché chi ha voglia di fare sesso con vari uomini e non prova il minimo moto di coscienza per ciò che fa, avrebbe dovuto pensare a tutto tranne che a sposarsi.
Perciò credo che tu non sia innamorata di tuo marito, ma questa è una mia opinione. 
Sei legata ovviamente a tua figlia, perché la natura in questo caso non permette alcuna corruzione, però mi chiedo come tu possa essere così convinta di assolvere perfettamente al tuo ruolo. 
La vigliaccheria e la disonestà di cui parlavo precedentemente, sono condizioni che i bambini apprendono proprio dai genitori e che fanno proprie. Tua figlia tra un po' si renderà conto della tua ambiguità. Solo per questo mi auguravo che si potesse salvare.


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' bello pensare di poter essere sempre coerenti con le proprie scelte, integerrimi, sinceri con tutti....se ci riuscite io sono sinceramente felice per voi ( Daniele, Tinkerbell....Kid).



Guarda, se la coerenza mi conoscesse, penso scapperebbe a gambe levate, o nella migliore delle ipotesi le verrebbero i capelli bianchi.

Integerrimo, sincero... direi piuttosto che sono un esempio di persona fallace, che però ha capito di esserlo al contrario di altri che si ostinano a trovare scuse per i loro erori o semplicemente continuano a farli perchè gli procura piacere.


----------



## Daniele (24 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda, se la coerenza mi conoscesse, penso scapperebbe a gambe levate, o nella migliore delle ipotesi le verrebbero i capelli bianchi.
> 
> Integerrimo, sincero... direi piuttosto che sono un esempio di persona fallace, che però ha capito di esserlo al contrario di altri che si ostinano a trovare scuse per i loro erori o semplicemente continuano a farli perchè gli procura piacere.


Io invece ero integerrimo e non fallace, dopo l'amara scoperta sono diventato prima uno zombie senza alcuna reazione, poi ho passato una bela fase alcoolismo e poi via di pasticche stupende che mi rimbecillivano alla grande, ma appena mi riprendevo squarciavo il mondo. In effetti al mio attivo ho più macchine parcheggiate danneggiate che chiunque altro, semplicemente staccavo pezzi quando ero incazzato e lo ero sempre. Purtroppo mi vergogno di questo ma era un effetto collaterale di quei farmaci che itorpidivano il mio essere per poi renderlo una bestia quando mi ripigliavo...il tutto sotto un medico.
Adesso, io semplicemente non sbaglio sugli altri, nessuna mia azione metterà sotto qualcuno, mia madre è felice perchè ho ripreso a studiare e finirò tutto e la mia ragazza è felice perchè dice che sono una persona d'oro, io solo sono estremamente infelice, ma almeno ora non creo danni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io invece ero integerrimo e non fallace, dopo l'amara scoperta sono diventato prima uno zombie senza alcuna reazione, poi ho passato una bela fase alcoolismo e poi via di pasticche stupende che mi rimbecillivano alla grande, ma appena mi riprendevo squarciavo il mondo. In effetti al mio attivo ho più macchine parcheggiate danneggiate che chiunque altro, semplicemente staccavo pezzi quando ero incazzato e lo ero sempre. Purtroppo mi vergogno di questo ma era un effetto collaterale di quei farmaci che itorpidivano il mio essere per poi renderlo una bestia quando mi ripigliavo...il tutto sotto un medico.
> Adesso, io semplicemente non sbaglio sugli altri, nessuna mia azione metterà sotto qualcuno, mia madre è felice perchè ho ripreso a studiare e finirò tutto e la mia ragazza è felice perchè dice che sono una persona d'oro, io solo sono estremamente infelice, ma *almeno ora non creo danni*.


 ...a parte che a noi...:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (24 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io invece ero integerrimo e non fallace, dopo l'amara scoperta sono diventato prima uno zombie senza alcuna reazione, poi ho passato una bela fase alcoolismo e poi via di pasticche stupende che mi rimbecillivano alla grande, ma appena mi riprendevo squarciavo il mondo. In effetti al mio attivo ho più macchine parcheggiate danneggiate che chiunque altro, semplicemente staccavo pezzi quando ero incazzato e lo ero sempre. Purtroppo mi vergogno di questo ma era un effetto collaterale di quei farmaci che itorpidivano il mio essere per poi renderlo una bestia quando mi ripigliavo...il tutto sotto un medico.
> Adesso, io semplicemente non sbaglio sugli altri, nessuna mia azione metterà sotto qualcuno, mia madre è felice perchè ho ripreso a studiare e finirò tutto e la mia ragazza è felice perchè dice che sono una persona d'oro, io solo sono estremamente infelice, ma almeno ora non creo danni.


insomma.. è sempre colpa di qualcuno o qualcosa e intanto tu continui a galleggiare nella più completa mancanza di responsabilità e non solo nei confronti di tua madre, ma anche tua.
scusa se insisto su questo anche senza avere alcuna competenza in materia se non un po' di esperienza come madre e no, il tuo limite, secondo me, è che accetti che gli altri ti proteggano e si preoccupino per te  (mentre potresti fare molto di più per tutti) e lo fai consapevolmente che è peggio.


----------



## Daniele (24 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> insomma.. è sempre colpa di qualcuno o qualcosa e intanto tu continui a galleggiare nella più completa mancanza di responsabilità e non solo nei confronti di tua madre, ma anche tua.
> scusa se insisto su questo anche senza avere alcuna competenza in materia se non un po' di esperienza come madre e no, il tuo limite, secondo me, è che accetti che gli altri ti proteggano e si preoccupino per te  (mentre potresti fare molto di più per tutti) e lo fai consapevolmente che è peggio.


Anna, quando il mio significato ed il mio significante non erano proprio correlati ero da proteggere da altri e da me stesso, ma non bloccato come è stato fatto.
Io sono stato protetto solo da me stesso ma sono stato reso facile preda di chi ha voluto farmi del male. Io non perdonerò mai quella ragazza che non ha mai ammesso di non avermi manco voluto bene, che non ha mai ammesso di avermi solo usato e così via, lei diceva una cosa ed il contrario ed appena si innervosiva dava contro a me che intanto mi sapeva ormai privo di difese.
Io ero presuntuoso, io ero stronzo, io ero forte e quindi io dovevo subire il male, anche se la colpevole era lei, perchè lei era giovane ed aveva il diritto di sbagliare. Lei è sempre stata protetta dai suoi genitori anche nell'errore, persino tutti i suoi parenti hanno avuto modo da ridire contro di me pur di difendere l'atto sbagliato della stronza, nessuna persona che ha detto che era una stronza, feccia.
Adesso vivo solo per non fare del male agli altri, stop, non ho più altri scopi, sono morti tutti.


----------



## Anna A (24 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anna, quando il mio significato ed il mio significante non erano proprio correlati ero da proteggere da altri e da me stesso, ma non bloccato come è stato fatto.
> Io sono stato protetto solo da me stesso ma sono stato reso facile preda di chi ha voluto farmi del male. *Io non perdonerò mai quella ragazza che non ha mai ammesso di non avermi manco voluto bene, che non ha mai ammesso di avermi solo usato e così via, lei diceva una cosa ed il contrario ed appena si innervosiva dava contro a me che intanto mi sapeva ormai privo di difese.*
> Io ero presuntuoso, io ero stronzo, io ero forte e quindi io dovevo subire il male, anche se la colpevole era lei, perchè lei era giovane ed aveva il diritto di sbagliare. Lei è sempre stata protetta dai suoi genitori anche nell'errore, persino tutti i suoi parenti hanno avuto modo da ridire contro di me pur di difendere l'atto sbagliato della stronza, nessuna persona che ha detto che era una stronza, feccia.
> Adesso vivo solo per non fare del male agli altri, stop, non ho più altri scopi, sono morti tutti.


 
quindi se gli altri avessero detto che lei è feccia tu saresti stato meglio?
avresti risolto cosa?


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma neanche essere l'amante fissa di un uomo sposato e con figli per 8 anni mi sembra un bell'esempio di onestà, se è per questo. 8 anni non sono 8 giorni, né 8 mesi. Sono 8 anni. Sono tantissimi. Non puoi passare per vittima, perché per ben 8 anni hai acconsentito a fare fessa un'altra persona. Non ti ha obbligata nessuno. Tu non sei così migliore dei traditori sai? Eppure ti senti in diritto di dire a Chiara che lei non sa che cosa siano il rispetto e l'onestà. Io prima di sparare sentenze sugli altri penserei bene a che cosa ho fatto io. E se ora ti sto dicendo queste cose è soltanto perché stai continuando a blaterare di virtù ecc. ecc. Altrimenti non lo avrei mai fatto. E non l'ho mai fatto prima perché non mi piace giudicare gli altri, perché so benissimo di non essere in condizione di farlo, e non perché non le pensassi già da prima, perché in effetti l'ho sempre pensato.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'essere calcolatori ecc. ecc. mi pare di avere letto qui dentro di ben peggio. Se devo fare i nomi allora in cima alla lista metto Daniele, che addirittura ha equiparato i traditori agli assassini. Ma non è di sicuro l'unico ad aver detto che i *traditori sono persone ignobili* ecc. ecc.
> 
> ...


un conto è dire che tradire è ignobile (cioè non nobile, e lo sottoscrivo)
un altro è dire che i traditori sono persone ignobili (che può essere ma non è detto)
un altro ancora che sono persone fredde calcolatrici e prive di sentimenti (idem come sopra)

generalizzando, sono persone molto centrate sulla soddisfazione di quelle che percepisono come loro esigenze


ma, a parte tutto, se quando tuo marito va al lavoro tu ti senti come hai descritto, davvero secondo me dovresti fare un maggior sforzo per capire cosa c'è alla base della tua insoddisfazione
secondo me non è tanto fisiologico (non ho volutamente parlato di "normalità", perchè qui scatta l'inalberata facile)
potrebbe essere, in qualche modo, una cosa che magari affonda nei tradimenti che hai subito
o addirittura prima
una sorta di effetto da sindrome da stress post traumatico? ci hai pensato?


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2010)

PS
su tink e la sua storia, forse ricordi che tenerissimi non fummo
ma lei si mise in discussione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anna, quando il mio significato ed il mio significante non erano proprio correlati ero da proteggere da altri e da me stesso, ma non bloccato come è stato fatto.
> Io sono stato protetto solo da me stesso ma sono stato reso facile preda di chi ha voluto farmi del male. Io non perdonerò mai quella ragazza *che non ha mai ammesso di non avermi manco voluto bene, che non ha mai ammesso di avermi solo usato e così via, lei diceva una cosa ed il contrario ed appena si innervosiva dava contro a me che intanto mi sapeva ormai privo di difese*.
> Io ero presuntuoso, io ero stronzo, io ero forte e quindi io dovevo subire il male, anche se la colpevole era lei, perchè lei era giovane ed aveva il diritto di sbagliare. Lei è sempre stata protetta dai suoi genitori anche nell'errore, persino tutti i suoi parenti hanno avuto modo da ridire contro di me pur di difendere l'atto sbagliato della stronza, nessuna persona che ha detto che era una stronza, feccia.
> Adesso vivo solo per non fare del male agli altri, stop, non ho più altri scopi, sono morti tutti.


Scusa Daniele..io non conosco la tua storia,
ma che c.....di donne hai conosciuto? Ti accanisci contro le donne traditrici perchè quella che ti ha fatto soffrire era stronza....ma guarda che non siamo tutte così, anche se sembra banale da dire.
Io tradisco, ma non dò la colpa a mio marito...ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> un conto è dire che tradire è ignobile (cioè non nobile, e lo sottoscrivo)
> un altro è dire che i traditori sono persone ignobili (che può essere ma non è detto)
> un altro ancora che sono persone fredde calcolatrici e prive di sentimenti (idem come sopra)
> 
> ...


 
Grazie Amoremio, apprezzo il tuo tono pacato, davvero. 

A dire il vero io sto lavorando molto su me stessa e sul mio passato, con la psicologa. Se devo essere sincera la cosa di cui sento maggiore esigenza è di fare chiarezza sul rapporto col mio primo marito. Non riesco ancora adesso a capire per quale motivo sono stata tutti quegli anni con una persona così. Quando ci ripenso mi sembra che si parli di un'altra persona, e non di me. E per anni ho pensato che ormai non ci potevo fare niente, che ciò che è successo è successo e basta ed è inutile arroverlarsi il cervello per sapere PERCHE' è successo. E invece ora sento che per me è fondamentale capire perché ho permesso che succedesse. Poi forse potrò dedicarmi al presente. Ma prima devo risolvere quella questione. E' vero che ora soffro per il presente ma credo che tante cose siano legate al passato.

Io vorrei solo fare una precisazione adesso: io non ho detto che sono in cerca di un altro amante, perché non è così. Ho solo detto che sento che mi manca qualcosa. Ed è vero che non ho risolto niente con i miei amanti part time. Ed è anche vero che io comunque voglio molto bene a mio marito (quest'ultima affermazione non è in risposta a niente di ciò che avete detto, solo che volevo dirlo, anzi volevo scriverlo, perché è vero, e sentivo di volerlo scrivere adesso)


----------



## Daniele (24 Maggio 2010)

ma quando le dicevo almeno di ammettere che era stronza manco quello faceva! Per le sue parole, lei aveva solo sbagliato ed ero io ad esagerare, che quello che aveva fatto era si sbagliato ma era una cosa piccola, mentre io la stavo facendo enorme.
Purtroppo la cosa per il traditore è solo come la vede il tradito, quello che pensa il traditore su quello che ha fatto non conta.
lei ha distrutto le basi del mio pensiero verso la gente, lei mi ha peggiorato per cosa? per aumentare la sua autostima. Io sono stato un sacrificio in nome della autostima di una ragazza, ma io non sono una pecora e come tale sono altamente risoluto per fare qualcosa.


----------



## Anna A (24 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Grazie Amoremio, apprezzo il tuo tono pacato, davvero.
> 
> A dire il vero io sto lavorando molto su me stessa e sul mio passato, con la psicologa.[cut]
> Io vorrei solo fare una precisazione adesso: io non ho detto che sono in cerca di un altro amante, perché non è così. Ho solo detto che sento che mi manca qualcosa. *Ed è vero che non ho risolto niente con i miei amanti part time.* Ed è anche vero che io comunque voglio molto bene a mio marito (quest'ultima affermazione non è in risposta a niente di ciò che avete detto, solo che volevo dirlo, anzi volevo scriverlo, perché è vero, e sentivo di volerlo scrivere adesso)


non si risolve niente perché chi vuole risolvere agisce diversamente e io ne so qualcosa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Io invece credo che sia proprio la tua vita un cliché.
> Il rispondere a delle inutili convenzioni sociali, quali il doversi sposare e fare dei figli, solo perché ci si preoccupa troppo del giudizio altrui o solo perché si ha paura di non avere dei punti fermi. Mostrarsi apparentemente delle perfette mogli e delle madri modello. In tutto ciò si tralascia ciò che invece è davvero importante ossia l'onestà.
> Mi chiedo allora cosa sia più importante tra lo sposarsi perché si deve o scendere a patti con la propria coscienza, essendo onesti con se stessi, e decidendo di vivere una vita che non risponda esattamente al pensar comune?
> Arrivo a tali conclusioni perché *chi ha voglia di fare sesso con vari uomini e non prova il minimo moto di coscienza per ciò che fa, avrebbe dovuto pensare a tutto tranne che a sposarsi*.
> ...


Tesoro mio......ripeto che quando mi sono sposata io non avevo minimamente intenzione di fare sesso con altri uomini. Mi è venuta dopo....e non per colpa di mio marito. Allora ho fatto una scelta: quella di non mandare all'aria un matrimonio riuscito e l'infanzia di mia figlia solo per qualche sc....
difendo questa scelta come RESPONSABILE!
Non mi sono inventata alibi del tipo: mio marito mi trascura!
Io assolvo perfettamente al mio ruolo di moglie e di madre sotto tutti i punti di vista...adoro mio marito, che viene sempre prima degli altri.
I sentimenti sono riservati alla mia famiglia.
Ho congedato diversi amanti perchè mi chiedevano un coinvolgimento sentimentale. Ma chi sono io , Babbo Natale?
L'unico mio difetto è che uso troppo il cervello...ma che ci posso fare?


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ..........*ora soffro per il presente ma credo che tante cose siano legate al passato.*
> 
> Io vorrei solo fare una precisazione adesso: io non ho detto che sono in cerca di un altro amante, perché non è così. Ho solo detto che sento che mi manca qualcosa. Ed è vero che non ho risolto niente con i miei amanti part time. Ed è anche vero che io comunque voglio molto bene a mio marito (quest'ultima affermazione non è in risposta a niente di ciò che avete detto, solo che volevo dirlo, anzi volevo scriverlo, perché è vero, e sentivo di volerlo scrivere adesso)


anch'io lo penso Quintina


e quello che scrivi (e come si è evoluto da quando hai iniziato) mi fa pensare anche diverse altre cose che se dicessi non ti vedrebbero d'accordo
ora 
ma in seguito, chissà

aspetterò


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> PS
> su tink e la sua storia, forse ricordi che tenerissimi non fummo
> ma lei si mise in discussione


Questo è giusto. Ma non trovo giusto attaccare gli altri impartendo lezioni su che cosa sia il rispetto e l'onestà quando per primi non si è stati un esempio di virtù. Credo che a volte un po' di umiltà non guasti.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Questo è giusto. Ma non trovo giusto attaccare gli altri impartendo lezioni su che cosa sia il rispetto e l'onestà quando per primi non si è stati un esempio di virtù. Credo che a volte un po' di umiltà non guasti.


sai quintina, dipende dai punti di vista

io non ho mai tradito
e checche se ne dica, non l'ho fatto per carenza di opzioni, ma per scelta di rispetto per me stessa e per il compagno che ho scelto per la vita

eppure secondo me le parole di tink hanno molto valore (e tra l'altro le condivido nella sostanza)

perchè lei nella fogna ci è scesa e ne è risalita con tutti i rovelli e il dolore che ha comportato


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai quintina, dipende dai punti di vista
> 
> io non ho mai tradito
> e checche se ne dica, non l'ho fatto per carenza di opzioni, ma per scelta di rispetto per me stessa e per il compagno che ho scelto per la vita
> ...


 
Sarà....

comunque io da persone come te o Persa certe cose riesco ad accettarle più facilmente. 

Quando invece sento persone come Tink o Kid scagliarsi con tutta la loro forza contro altri utenti, quando loro per primi hanno scazzato alla grande, mi riesce più difficile digerirlo. Non perché non condivida la sostanza, ma perché penso che chi ha scazzato per primo dovrebbe andarci un po' più piano nel giudicare gli altri, proprio perché ci è passato. Devo dire che Kid ultimamente mi è sembrato leggermente più rilassato, ma ci sono state occasioni in cui sembrava quasi il compagno di merende di Daniele , talmente era diventato intransigente. E per come sono fatta io, credo che la coerenza sia una cosa essenziale nella vita. Cioè, un conto è dire "guarda che stai sbagliando perché così stai facendo soffrire ecc. ecc.", un altro è puntare il dito e dire" tu non sai che cosa sia l'onestà!". C'è sempre modo e modo di dire le cose. E ripeto: un po' di umiltà a volte non guasterebbe


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Sarà....
> 
> comunque io da persone come te o Persa certe cose riesco ad accettarle più facilmente.
> 
> Quando invece sento persone come Tink o Kid scagliarsi con tutta la loro forza contro altri utenti, quando loro per primi hanno scazzato alla grande, mi riesce più difficile digerirlo. Non perché non condivida la sostanza, ma perché penso che chi ha scazzato per primo dovrebbe andarci un po' più piano nel giudicare gli altri, proprio perché ci è passato. Devo dire che Kid ultimamente mi è sembrato leggermente più rilassato, ma ci sono state occasioni in cui sembrava quasi il compagno di merende di Daniele , talmente era diventato intransigente. E per come sono fatta io, credo che la coerenza sia una cosa essenziale nella vita. Cioè, un conto è dire "guarda che stai sbagliando perché così stai facendo soffrire ecc. ecc.", un altro è puntare il dito e dire" tu non sai che cosa sia l'onestà!". C'è sempre modo e modo di dire le cose. E ripeto: un po' di umiltà a volte non guasterebbe



Sono più rilassato perchè mi hanno sedato.

Scherzi  a parte, io sono intransigente solo con chi non mostra il minimo segno di pentimento. Io non dimentico certo di aver tradito, ma ricordo anche che avevo una coscenza e che la cosa mi pesava parecchio. Qui invece a volte leggo di gente che tradisce il coniuge con una leggerezza disgustosa, sta tutta qui la differenza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2010)

* Ed è anche vero che io comunque voglio molto bene a mio marito (quest'ultima affermazione non è in risposta a niente di ciò che avete detto, solo che volevo dirlo, anzi volevo scriverlo, perché è vero, e sentivo di volerlo scrivere adesso)*[/QUOTE]

Molto bello, Quintina.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono più rilassato perchè mi hanno sedato.
> 
> Scherzi a parte, *io sono intransigente solo con chi non mostra il minimo segno di pentimento*. Io non dimentico certo di aver tradito, ma ricordo anche che avevo una coscenza e che la cosa mi pesava parecchio. Qui invece a volte leggo di gente che tradisce il coniuge con una leggerezza *disgustosa*, sta tutta qui la differenza.


Secondo te serve a qualcosa, a parte farti un fegato grosso come un pallone da rugby?
Ti stai sentendo comunque migliore (= meno disgustoso) perchè a te pesava?
Ma se ti pesava, perchè lo facevi?
Scusa la mitragliata di domande, non è per curiosare, nè per malanimo....è che non ti conosco ancora bene.
Parto dal presupposto che certe cose vadano fatte solo se ti fanno sentire bene e non col peso nel cuore....altrimenti tanto vale.


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo te serve a qualcosa, a parte farti un fegato grosso come un pallone da rugby?
> Ti stai sentendo comunque migliore (= meno disgustoso) perchè a te pesava?
> Ma se ti pesava, perchè lo facevi?
> Scusa la mitragliata di domande, non è per curiosare, nè per malanimo....è che non ti conosco ancora bene.
> Parto dal presupposto che certe cose vadano fatte solo se ti fanno sentire bene e non col peso nel cuore....altrimenti tanto vale.



Sono convinto che un tradimento può essere perdonato solo per un reale problema nella coppia e comunque deve esserci pentimento in seguito.

Io personalmente quando ho iniziato a tradire, dopo le prime botte di vita che innegabilmente ci sono, ho subito sperato che la cosa finisse lì, mi sentivo sempre a disagio e sporco la sera quando tornavo a casa.

Non mi vergogno a dirti che mi sono sentito migliore di altri per aver scoperto di avere un cuore. 

Sono convinto che i  traditori egoisti ignorino la loro situazione perchè non possono capire quanto dolore recherebbero al partner una volta scoperti. C'è gente che fa pazzie per il dolore ricevuto, ma il fedifrago se ne frega, perchè lui sta bene e tanto non viene scoperto.

 Vorrei solo che ogni persona così provasse anche solo per un'ora cosa significa essere traditi dalla persona che si ama e che si credeva ci amasse a sua volta, solo un'ora...

Si lo ammetto nelle mie parole c'è rabbia e molta. Rabbia per quello che ho fatto, rabbia per quello che ho avuto, rabbia nel constatare che la gente non capisce nemmeno quando avvisata, nel constatare quanta gente fa del male enorme senza rendersene conto. Rabbia perchè basterebbe riattaccare per un secondo il cuore e il cervello per evitare grossi problemi spesso irreversibili.

Tradire perchè è bello trombare con altri mettendo da parte i sentimenti è:

- da vigliacchi verso il partner che vede al suo fianco una persona felice credendo di esserne il fautore
- da adolescenti, una madre non metterebbe mai a rischio la pace famigliare per mero sesso (e qui mi riallaccio ai soliti vecchi discorsi per i quali mi attirerò parecchie antipatie, ovvero una buona madre/padre non tradisce, casomai divorzia)
- da illusi, perchè quando le cose funzionano in un rapporto le cose vanno bene, non si ha bisogno di sesso extraconiugale, forse sarebbe il caso di analizzare meglio la propria situazione
- da ipocriti, quando si dice "ma io amo mio marito"... forse a volte le parole sarebbe meglio pesarle... l'amore è un'altra cosa.


----------



## bastardo dentro (24 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono convinto che un tradimento può essere perdonato solo per un reale problema nella coppia e comunque deve esserci pentimento in seguito.
> 
> Io personalmente quando ho iniziato a tradire, dopo le prime botte di vita che innegabilmente ci sono, ho subito sperato che la cosa finisse lì, mi sentivo sempre a disagio e sporco la sera quando tornavo a casa.
> 
> ...


la rabbia che provi  è maggiormente ascrivibile a quello che hai fatto o per quello che hai subito? 

un abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> la rabbia che provi  è maggiormente ascrivibile a quello che hai fatto o per quello che hai subito?
> 
> un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro



Per entrambe. 

Deluso perchè non credevo di essere così fragile al fascino femminile e per aver dato il via alla quasi distruzione del mio matrimonio.

E deluso da mia moglie per aver toccato il fondo tradendomi nel peggiore dei modi possibili.

E noi ne siamo usciti... anche se i danni sono incalcolabili.


----------



## bastardo dentro (24 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Per entrambe.
> 
> Deluso perchè non credevo di essere così fragile al fascino femminile e per aver dato il via alla quasi distruzione del mio matrimonio.
> 
> ...


 
i danni non sono mai incolmabili - nemmeno per noi stessi - e te lo dice uno che quanto a danneggiamento ha fatto il massimo (...anche qui..). provo a darTi questo suggerimento: cerca di metterti nei panni di tua moglie quando "sente" il tuo abbandono, quando gli dici che l'hai tradita, quando gli riveli il tuo "distacco". prova a pensare lo sconforto in cui l'hai gettata che - senza volerlo, ovviamente - hai generato. Lei ha sbagliato tentando di anestetizzare un dolore, forte che tu le hai infierito. il tuo matrimonio inizierà ad andare meglio se tu riuscirai a perdonare (davvero) lei e te stesso. paradossalmente il suo tradimento vi ha messo su un piede di parità e potete serenamente guardarvi dentro e capire che strada prendere andanto avanti, ma tu, kid devi seppellire l'ascia di guerra devi riscoprire, piano piano, il tuo legame con questa donna con cui hai generato dei figli e con il tempo il ricordo del tuo e del suo tradimento si affievolirà ma devi fare tutto questo mettendo, per primo, _in circolo il tuo amore_... e non è detto che basti ma è l'unica via.  si può fare, credimi indipendentemente da cosa è successo prima, bisogna solo volerlo.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> i danni non sono mai incolmabili - nemmeno per noi stessi - e te lo dice uno che quanto a danneggiamento ha fatto il massimo (...anche qui..). provo a darTi questo suggerimento: cerca di metterti nei panni di tua moglie quando "sente" il tuo abbandono, quando gli dici che l'hai tradita, quando gli riveli il tuo "distacco". prova a pensare lo sconforto in cui l'hai gettata che - senza volerlo, ovviamente - hai generato. Lei ha sbagliato tentando di anestetizzare un dolore, forte che tu le hai infierito. il tuo matrimonio inizierà ad andare meglio se tu riuscirai a perdonare (davvero) lei e te stesso. paradossalmente il suo tradimento vi ha messo su un piede di parità e potete serenamente guardarvi dentro e capire che strada prendere andanto avanti, ma tu, kid devi seppellire l'ascia di guerra devi riscoprire, piano piano, il tuo legame con questa donna con cui hai generato dei figli e con il tempo il ricordo del tuo e del suo tradimento si affievolirà ma devi fare tutto questo mettendo, per primo, _in circolo il tuo amore_... e non è detto che basti ma è l'unica via.  si può fare, credimi indipendentemente da cosa è successo prima, bisogna solo volerlo.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Certo, a volte ci riesco, altre volte no.

Mi viene spesso in mente un passo del Signore degli anelli, quando la maga Galadriel parla a Frodo dell'anello:

"Ed io non sarò oscura, ma bella e terribile come la Mattina e la  Notte! Splendida come il Mare ed il Sole e la Neve sulla Montagna!  Temuta come i Fulmini e la Tempesta! Più forte delle fondamenta della  terra. Tutti mi ameranno, disperandosi!"

Ecco, io mia moglie la amo disperandomi, perchè so che lei è molto diversa da me e che mi farà soffrire spesso però... lei è tutto ciò che ho sempre desiderato e non riesco ad immaginarmi una vita senza di lei.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono convinto che un tradimento può essere perdonato solo per un reale problema nella coppia e comunque deve esserci pentimento in seguito.
> 
> Io personalmente quando ho iniziato a tradire, dopo le prime botte di vita che innegabilmente ci sono, *ho subito sperato che la cosa finisse lì*, mi sentivo sempre a disagio e sporco la sera quando tornavo a casa.
> 
> ...


1. Perchè invece di sperare che la cosa finisse lì non hai fatto in modo che finisse lì?

2. Se venissero scoperti, appunto.

3. E' logico che provi rabbia, se pensi di essere "il guardiano di tuo fratello".

4. Non sono d'accordo, un matrimonio forse bisognerebbe romperlo se ne vale veramente la pena...ma non esiste un'altra persona  per cui vale veramente la pena, è solo un'illusione nella mente di molti traditori dilettanti (non intendo offendere nessuno). Potrei ipotizzare una rottura del matrimonio solo se  esso fosse fonte di sofferenza atroce. 
Una buona madre/buon padre oltre a non tradire dovrebbe fare/non fare tante di quelle cose, tesoro mio...eppure tutti i giorni c'è gente che mette in atto di quelle meschinità.....però magari non cornifica il partner, e allora va bene?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo, a volte ci riesco, altre volte no.
> 
> Mi viene spesso in mente un passo del Signore degli anelli, quando la maga Galadriel parla a Frodo dell'anello:
> 
> ...


Plauso per la citazione del SdA.


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2010)

1. Perchè invece di sperare che la cosa finisse lì non hai fatto in modo che finisse lì?

Ci ho messo due mesi poi, mica 8 anni.

2. Se venissero scoperti, appunto.

Ma l'onestà è un valore così superfluo per te? Tutto è concesso, purchè non si sappia? Bella teoria, esponila a tuo marito.
 
3. E' logico che provi rabbia, se pensi di essere "il guardiano di tuo 
fratello".

Sbagliato, provo rabbia perchè sono geloso e più in generale una persona pensa troppo.

4. Non sono d'accordo, un matrimonio forse bisognerebbe romperlo se ne vale veramente la pena...ma non esiste un'altra persona  per cui vale veramente la pena, è solo un'illusione nella mente di molti traditori dilettanti (non intendo offendere nessuno). Potrei ipotizzare una rottura del matrimonio solo se  esso fosse fonte di sofferenza atroce. 
Una buona madre/buon padre oltre a non tradire dovrebbe fare/non fare tante di quelle cose, tesoro mio...eppure tutti i giorni c'è gente che mette in atto di quelle meschinità.....però magari non cornifica il partner, e allora va bene?

Non và bene nè l'una nè l'altra cosa e lo sai benissimo. Fa male ammetterlo e basta secondo me. Quando tradivo mia moglie ero tuttaltro che un buon padre.


----------



## bastardo dentro (24 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> 1. Perchè invece di sperare che la cosa finisse lì non hai fatto in modo che finisse lì?
> 
> 2. Se venissero scoperti, appunto.
> 
> ...


 
.... tutto vero ma altresì vero è che non dovrebbero esservi nè meschinità nè tradimenti. non sono uno di quelli che pensa che le prime siano più gravi dei secondi, anzi. però il presupposto fondamentale della tua analisi - scevro da ogni giudizio etico/morale che non è assolutamente mia intenzione dare - è quello di non essere mai, e sottolineo mai, coinvolti in ciò che si fa (tradire). Personalmente se non provo un interesse intellettuale oltre che fisico se non sono colpito da qualcosa non potrei mai pensare di fare sesso con qualcuno. personalmente non sono in grado di compiere questa separazione così netta una donna che decido di baciare - e lei decide di baciare me - mi sta donando una sua parte importante che non mi può lasciare indifferente (e proprio lì sta la magia a cui bisogna rinunciare ....), ma io sono un guerriero (un pò ammaccato) ma pur sempre un guerriero dell'amore che richiede - sempre - il coraggio di soffrire.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Plauso per la citazione del SdA.


Grazie, l'ho letto tre volte... :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> 1. Perchè invece di sperare che la cosa finisse lì non hai fatto in modo che finisse lì?
> 
> Ci ho messo due mesi poi, mica 8 anni.
> 
> ...


Al giorno d'oggi l'onestà è un valore superfluo e basta (non superfluo per me): guardati intorno, dove la vedi (a parte forse negli ambienti ecclesiastici..ma anche lì....)?

Se mi dici che sei l'unico onesto rimasto vengo lì e ti bacio ( la pantofola)

Se vuoi credermi non so.. io tradisco mio marito e sono una buona madre, anche se nel tuo schema mentale questa eventualità sembra non trovare posto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> .... tutto vero ma altresì vero è che non dovrebbero esservi nè meschinità nè tradimenti. non sono uno di quelli che pensa che le prime siano più gravi dei secondi, anzi. però il presupposto fondamentale della tua analisi - scevro da ogni giudizio etico/morale che non è assolutamente mia intenzione dare - è quello di non essere mai, e sottolineo mai, coinvolti in ciò che si fa (tradire). Personalmente se non provo un *interesse intellettuale oltre che fisico se non sono colpito da qualcosa non potrei mai pensare di fare sesso con qualcuno*. personalmente non sono in grado di compiere questa separazione così netta una donna che decido di baciare - e lei decide di baciare me - mi sta donando una sua parte importante che *non mi può lasciare indifferente *(e proprio lì sta la magia a cui bisogna rinunciare ....), ma io sono un guerriero (un pò ammaccato) ma pur sempre un guerriero dell'amore che richiede - sempre - il coraggio di soffrire.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ma certo, bd...credi che non sia così anche per me?
Prima del sesso io sono AMICA dei miei amanti.
Li amo intensamente...solo per le poche ore che trascorro con loro.
Poi non posso trascinarmi dietro, in casa, in famiglia la loro raffigurazione. 
Se cominciano a coinvolgermi troppo ( o sono troppo coinvolti loro)...ZAC!


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> > 1. Perchè invece di sperare che la cosa finisse lì non hai fatto in modo che finisse lì?
> ...


 
Ma cosa vuol dire essere una buona madre/padre? Mettergli il pigiama la sera e dargli un bacino la mattina prima di andare a scuola? Oppure essere d'esempio a proprio figlio, volergli bene e dargli dei valori positivi? E non azzardarti a venirmi a dire che "tanto lui non lo sa" altrimenti ti banno dalla mia lista! :mrgreen:

Io davvero a volte non capisco se sei davvero così o se stiamo giocando ai supereroi e tu fai il Dott. Destino...

Spiegami come puoi giustificarti per la mancanza di onestà, dicendomi che oggi non se ne vede in giro...

Ma allora? Oggi son tutti fuori di testa e nei tg ogni giorno si sente parlare come minimo di uno schizzato che ha decapitato la moglie... dovrei prendere una mannaia pure io per questo? Dai, io leggendoti ho l'impressione che tua sia una donna intelligente... c'è sotto qualcosa qui.

Sei una pluriomicida repressa? Hai una duplice personalità? Stai scrivendo una tesi sul tradimento e con la scusa stai qui e ci prendi un pò in giro? O sei talmente eclettica da negare anche la realtà?

Però un pò mi piaci.... :unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (24 Maggio 2010)

Persone oneste? Ci sono e sinceramente andrebbero ostracizzate le persone disoneste, non dico punite, semplicemente escluderle dalla società, ignorarle come se non esistessero, come se fossero aria.
Quello che io provo a fare è l'avere l'ultima parola con la mia ex (cosa direi più che dovuta) per poi ignorarla a vita, come se non esistesse e fare finta di non esserci mai stato. La cosa peggiore che si può fare ad una persona disonesta che si autogiustifica è metterla davanti alla sua bassezza e poi non voltarsi più.
Chiara, dimmi tu cosa insegni come madre? Che l'onestà non è un valore da perseguire? Cosa vorresti da chi hai generato? Che fosse come te felice sulle spalle altrui? Comodissimo finchè non sanno che persone hanno affianco, ma supponiamo che il tuo marito scopra tutto, come diverrebbe la cosa? Se ti cacciasse di casa saresti comunque felice delle tue scelte?


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, dimmi tu cosa insegni come madre? Che l'onestà non è un valore da perseguire? Cosa vorresti da chi hai generato? Che fosse come te felice sulle spalle altrui?


Bravo Daniele. Cerchiamo di non essere ipocriti per comodità dai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuol dire essere una buona madre/padre? Mettergli il pigiama la sera e dargli un bacino la mattina prima di andare a scuola? Oppure essere d'esempio a proprio figlio, volergli bene e dargli dei valori positivi? E non azzardarti a venirmi a dire che "tanto lui non lo sa" altrimenti ti banno dalla mia lista! :mrgreen:
> 
> Io davvero a volte non capisco se sei davvero così o se stiamo giocando ai supereroi e tu fai il Dott. Destino...
> 
> ...


Ma no, ma no...Kid...niente mannaia su tua moglie... semmai su di me!

Sì, sono una donna intelligente, non sto facendo la tesi (già fatta, ma in lettere, non in psicologia) e credi..non vi prendo in giro.
Hai ragione sull'onestà e tutto..la schifezza generale non ci giustifica a fare altrettanto.
Essere buoni genitori presuppone l'esempio limpido....ma allora perchè la mia bimba è la migliore a scuola, educata, indipendente....?
(Non lo dico per vanto). Lei è un essere diverso da me, basta.
Non penso che noi genitori siamo poi così determinanti sui figli, solo nella misura in cui vogliamo esserlo.

Ma io...davvero...non posso mettere in mezzo i massimi sistemi se ho voglia di farmi una.. bip...con qualcuno che non è mio marito.
E' solo una sc..bip!

Anche tu mi piaci...sei tosto.:up:


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma no, ma no...Kid...niente mannaia su tua moglie... semmai su di me!
> 
> Sì, sono una donna intelligente, non sto facendo la tesi (già fatta, ma in lettere, non in psicologia) e credi..non vi prendo in giro.
> Hai ragione sull'onestà e tutto..la schifezza generale non ci giustifica a fare altrettanto.
> ...


Eh si, sei proprio la radice di ogni male.


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> *Ma neanche essere l'amante fissa di un uomo sposato e con figli per 8 anni mi sembra un bell'esempio di onestà, se è per questo. *8 anni non sono 8 giorni, né 8 mesi. Sono 8 anni. Sono tantissimi. Non puoi passare per vittima, perché per ben 8 anni hai acconsentito a fare fessa un'altra persona. Non ti ha obbligata nessuno. Tu non sei così migliore dei traditori sai? Eppure ti senti in diritto di dire a Chiara che lei non sa che cosa siano il rispetto e l'onestà. Io prima di sparare sentenze sugli altri penserei bene a che cosa ho fatto io. E se ora ti sto dicendo queste cose è soltanto perché stai continuando a blaterare di virtù ecc. ecc. Altrimenti non lo avrei mai fatto. E non l'ho mai fatto prima perché non mi piace giudicare gli altri, perché so benissimo di non essere in condizione di farlo, e non perché non le pensassi già da prima, perché in effetti l'ho sempre pensato.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'essere calcolatori ecc. ecc. mi pare di avere letto qui dentro di ben peggio. Se devo fare i nomi allora in cima alla lista metto Daniele, che addirittura ha equiparato i traditori agli assassini. Ma non è di sicuro l'unico ad aver detto che i traditori sono persone ignobili ecc. ecc.
> 
> ...


Mi sono sempre fatta schifo...l'ho sempre detto...non ho mai puntato i piedi e preteso da lui per la paura di rovinargli la famiglia, perchè mi sentivo sporca, schifosa,inopportuna....e l'ho scritto e ammesso da subito... non c'è bisogno che lo ricordi tu...qui tutti si ricordano di chi io sia e di come io stessa ho scritto di me stessa... secondo te è normale starsene nell'ombra per 8 anni nel terrore che la donan ufficial eti scopra? avrei dovuto esser contenta no? invece mi sentivo una cacca, una puttana, peggio di entrambe le cose.... io ho avuto parole di diniego per me stessa...prima che per lui...


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Questo è giusto. Ma non trovo giusto attaccare gli altri impartendo lezioni su che cosa sia il rispetto e l'onestà quando per primi non si è stati un esempio di virtù. Credo che a volte un po' di umiltà non guasti.


Non è mica questione di esser umili....io non ho accusato te o altre/i di esser insensibili o senza sentimenti....vi ho detto che esser INsinceri e IRrispettosi verso chi non sa non è certo un pregio.... io sono stata una zoccola per cui non sono un esempio di moralità (dimmi dove l'ho scritto o dove ti è parso di leggerlo!) e su questo son io a sottoscriverlo (vatti a rileggere TUTTI i miei interventi....ma proprio tutti tutti, se vuoi!) ma non ho mai ingannato il prossimo con cui IO mi relazionavo..... nè son stata causa di male ad alcuno tranne che a me stessa e sollazzo ad altro... e son stata talmente ben attenta a non esser causa di male ad altri che quegli 8 anni che per me son stati un macigno, un fermarsi del tempo, per altri son stati un battito d'ali, un vento di incoscienza.... io mi sentivo inferiore a quella moglie che era invece tanto mal descritta e poco amata al punto tale che mi prostituivo a gratisse, senza pretendere quell'amore che mi si raccontava... non ho mai scritto: Dio che figo farmi cavalcate di sesso all'insaputa di sua moglie (o di mio marito)...Dio quanto ho voglia e bisogno di godermi 'sta storia di sesso clandestino...mai compiaciuta dle mio ruolo di amante.... non sarei stata nelle condizioni in cui mi avete trovato allora....
Poi quando trovi i post in cui faccio l'inno a quanto ho goduto, a quanto mi sento bene a dir bugie, a quanto la mia vita è da portare ad esempio di moralità, ti prego quotameli....che me li voglio incorniciare!!!


----------



## Anna A (24 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Non è mica questione di esser umili....io non ho accusato te o altre/i di esser insensibili o senza sentimenti....vi ho detto che esser INsinceri e IRrispettosi verso chi non sa non è certo un pregio.... io sono stata una zoccola per cui non sono un esempio di moralità (dimmi dove l'ho scritto o dove ti è parso di leggerlo!) e su questo son io a sottoscriverlo (vatti a rileggere TUTTI i miei interventi....ma proprio tutti tutti, se vuoi!) ma non ho mai ingannato il prossimo con cui IO mi relazionavo..... nè son stata causa di male ad alcuno tranne che a me stessa e sollazzo ad altro... e son stata talmente ben attenta a non esser causa di male ad altri che quegli 8 anni che per me son stati un macigno, un fermarsi del tempo, per altri son stati un battito d'ali, un vento di incoscienza.... io mi sentivo inferiore a quella moglie che era invece tanto mal descritta e poco amata al punto tale che mi prostituivo a gratisse, senza pretendere quell'amore che mi si raccontava... non ho mai scritto: Dio che figo farmi cavalcate di sesso all'insaputa di sua moglie (o di mio marito)...Dio quanto ho voglia e bisogno di godermi 'sta storia di sesso clandestino...mai compiaciuta dle mio ruolo di amante.... non sarei stata nelle condizioni in cui mi avete trovato allora....
> Poi quando trovi i post in cui faccio l'inno a quanto ho goduto, a quanto mi sento bene a dir bugie, a quanto la mia vita è da portare ad esempio di moralità, ti prego quotameli....che me li voglio incorniciare!!!


 
thinky, smettila di colpevolizzarti.
con te stessa eri onesta e anche con lui. quel che stato è stato.
e se c'è una cosa che non sopporto nei sentimenti sono i calcoli.
butta via quello che ti ha fatto male.
leggi che bella questa poesia di derek wallcot

Tempo verrà 
in cui, con esultanza,
saluterai te stesso arrivato
alla tua porta, nel tuo proprio specchio,
e ognuno sorriderà al benvenuto dell’altro,

e dirà: Siedi qui. Mangia.
Amerai di nuovo lo straniero che era il tuo Io.
Offri vino. Offri pane. Rendi il cuore
a se stesso, allo straniero che ti ha amato

per tutta la tua vita, che hai ignorato
per un altro e che ti sa a memoria.
Dallo scaffale tira giù le lettere d’amore,

le fotografie, le note disperate,
sbuccia via dallo specchio la tua immagine.
Siediti. È festa: la tua vita è in tavola.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Non è mica questione di esser umili....io non ho accusato te o altre/i di esser insensibili o senza sentimenti....vi ho detto che esser INsinceri e IRrispettosi verso chi non sa non è certo un pregio.... io sono stata una zoccola per cui non sono un esempio di moralità (dimmi dove l'ho scritto o dove ti è parso di leggerlo!) e su questo son io a sottoscriverlo (vatti a rileggere TUTTI i miei interventi....ma proprio tutti tutti, se vuoi!) ma non ho mai ingannato il prossimo con cui IO mi relazionavo..... nè son stata causa di male ad alcuno tranne che a me stessa e sollazzo ad altro... e son stata talmente ben attenta a non esser causa di male ad altri che quegli 8 anni che per me son stati un macigno, un fermarsi del tempo, per altri son stati un battito d'ali, un vento di incoscienza.... io mi sentivo inferiore a quella moglie che era invece tanto mal descritta e poco amata al punto tale che mi prostituivo a gratisse, senza pretendere quell'amore che mi si raccontava... non ho mai scritto: Dio che figo farmi cavalcate di sesso all'insaputa di sua moglie (o di mio marito)...Dio quanto ho voglia e bisogno di godermi 'sta storia di sesso clandestino...mai compiaciuta dle mio ruolo di amante.... non sarei stata nelle condizioni in cui mi avete trovato allora....
> Poi quando trovi i post in cui faccio l'inno a quanto ho goduto, a quanto mi sento bene a dir bugie, a quanto la mia vita è da portare ad esempio di moralità, ti prego quotameli....che me li voglio incorniciare!!!


se vogliamo essere giusti, tink

tu eri talmente assolvente all'inizio nei confronti di lui, nel tentativo inconscio di sentirti un po' meno sporca di come ti sentivi che spesso ti avrei randellato in testa 
e mi facevo un po' rabbia pure io all'inizio
pensando che ti sentivo vicina nel tuo dolore, nonostante fossi "sull'altra sponda"


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> thinky, smettila di colpevolizzarti.
> con te stessa eri onesta e anche con lui. quel che stato è stato.
> e se c'è una cosa che non sopporto nei sentimenti sono i calcoli.
> butta via quello che ti ha fatto male.
> ...


Grazie...è bellissima...
ma i non mi colpevolizzo...e, grazie a Dio e a voi e in piccola parte a me stessa (solo per la costanza che ho avuto a non mollare l'osso finchè l'ultima bugia fosse stata svelata....in questoa vevo ragione...la sporcizia andava buttata TUTTA!!!) sto bene...serena...tranquilla... non mipare di essermimai descritta come un esempio da seguire nè tantomeno come una virtuosa dama...dove lo si è letto andrebbe riportato... odio le bugie, la falsità...non ne ho mai fatto uso, non mi piacciono,m rovinanola vita agli altri... io l'ho rovinata solo a me stessa, senza raccontarne.... l'unico pregio che ho avuto, gli altri tutti difetti...mi spiace, forse non li ho gridati abbastanza (il fatto che io mi colpevolizzassi e capissi quanto e dove e come sbagliavo si vedeva da coem mi eroc omportata...voi me lo facevate vedere...) o forse qualcuno/a non liha letti....non eran scritti tra le righe...continuo a dirlo di non esesr stata una bella persona... ho fatto ammenda privandomi di chi amavo mentre lo amavo (altrimenti bastava alzare il telefono, scrivere una mail, suonare ad un citofono, finger di prender pillole che non si prendevano, etc. etc. in quegli otto anni) perchè non mi piacevo come donna a voler l'uomo di un'altra e attendevo fosse lui a decidere per se stesso dato che si diceva innamorato di me... io non tradivo... io non mentivo... io non combianvo casini per portar l'acqua al mio mulino...io mi sentivo trattata da donnaccia... io son stata ai miei stessi occhi uan donnaccia... io qui l'ho scritto e detto più volte... Quintina è tanto che scrive e legge... mi chiedo cosa legge... ripeto: odio la falsità, il non rispetto, il raggiro della vita altrui, l'inganno... e lo critico: da qui ad accusrmi di portarmi ad esempio di alta moralità ce ne vuole...
Mi spiace se di me questo si pensa... ho l'umiltà di dire che mi facevo schifo da sola, e in virtù di quello schifo non ho mai avuto la forza di alzare il capo e pretender ciò che mi si diceva possibile esser mio...


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se vogliamo essere giusti, tink
> 
> tu eri talmente assolvente all'inizio nei confronti di lui, nel tentativo inconscio di sentirti un po' meno sporca di come ti sentivi che spesso ti avrei randellato in testa
> e mi facevo un po' rabbia pure io all'inizio
> pensando che ti sentivo vicina nel tuo dolore, nonostante fossi "sull'altra sponda"


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Maggio 2010)

Cara Tinkerbell,

mi dispiace tanto che tu abbia letto nelle mie parole cose che ti hanno ferita. Non era quella la mia intenzione. Semplicemente il sentirti dire certe cose mi è sembrato un po' fuori luogo, per come sono fatta io, che avrò anche tanti, tantissimi difetti, ma ritengo di essere a mio modo coerente, e quindi non mi salterebbe mai in mente di accusare altre persone di essere in un certo modo quando io per prima non mi sento di essere un esempio in quel campo. 

Tu non hai mai detto di essere un esempio di virtù, questo è vero, ma per me il fatto che tu mi abbia detto "se tu sei fiera di te e felice di vivere una doppia vita sei maggiorenne, puoi farlo.... io non penso che il traditore sia un calcolatore, uno senza sentimenti...penso sia uno con un senso morale e una lealtà che fa'un pò acqua...parecchia...quasi una alluvione.... "... beh, per me il fatto che una persona dica così significa che pensa di avere un senso morale superiore al mio. Vedi, io non direi mai ad un'amante "tu hai un senso morale che fa acqua", perché so per prima di aver peccato, e quindi non mi sento assolutamente nella posizione di dire una cosa del genere a un'altra persona. Detto questo, io, che sono stata tradita più e più volte, e sono stata tradita con persone che venivano a mangiare a casa mia, che venivano in vacanza con me, che mi chiamavano 'amica'... che sono stata tradita mentre ero incinta del mio bambino, e mentre il mio bambino aveva pochi mesi... ecco, io penso che anche gli/le amanti siano dei grandissimi pezzi di merda, almeno quanto lo sono i traditori. Per cui, che una persona che è stata amante per 8 anni mi dica che il traditore è una persona che ha un  senso morale che fa acqua... ecco, mi sembra un po' come il bue che dà del cornuto all'asino. 

Che poi tu ti giustifichi dicendo che "ma non ho mai ingannato il prossimo con cui IO mi relazionavo..... nè son stata causa di male ad alcuno tranne che a me stessa e sollazzo ad altro... " beh... mi sembra un'altra bella stronzata. L'amante è sporco quanto il traditore. E' giusto che tu ti sentissi sporca. Io mi sentivo sporchissima nei confronti della moglie del mio inglese, ed era giusto che fosse così. E conseguentemente non capisco come tu possa dare giudizi tanto netti sul senso morale del traditore.

Per cui quando mi dici "Poi quando trovi i post in cui faccio l'inno a quanto ho goduto, a quanto mi sento bene a dir bugie, a quanto la mia vita è da portare ad esempio di moralità, ti prego quotameli....che me li voglio incorniciare!!!", ecco, io non ho mai detto niente del genere. Ma come ti ho già detto, secondo me se una persona dice ad un'altra persona che non ha senso di onestà, significa perlomeno di pensare di averne uno maggiore.

Perlomeno, io sono fatta così.

Se ti ho ricordato il tuo passato è stato solo perché mi è sembrato un tantino incoerente il tuo dare giudizi sull'onestà altrui. Mai l'avevo fatto prima e mai l'avrei fatto se non avessi avvertito una certa punta di altezzosità nelle tue parole. Se mi sono sbagliata, ti chiedo scusa. E ti ripeto che la mia intenzione non era di ferirti. Ma io qui dentro le lezioni di moralità le accetto solo da persone come Persa, Amoremio, Amarax e non ricordo chi altri, comunque da quelli che nella loro vita hanno solo subito. Con gli altri posso accettare di confrontarmi, di discutere, di ragionare, posso accettare dei consigli, delle opinioni, ma, per quanto mi possa sforzare, non accetto che chi ha peccato come me salga in cattedra e mi dica che io non ho senso morale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tesoro mio......ripeto che quando mi sono sposata io non avevo minimamente intenzione di fare sesso con altri uomini. Mi è venuta dopo....e non per colpa di mio marito. Allora ho fatto una scelta: quella di non mandare all'aria un matrimonio riuscito e l'infanzia di mia figlia solo per qualche sc....
> difendo questa scelta come RESPONSABILE!
> Non mi sono inventata alibi del tipo: mio marito mi trascura!
> Io assolvo perfettamente al mio ruolo di moglie e di madre sotto tutti i punti di vista...adoro mio marito, che viene sempre prima degli altri.
> ...


 Non mi pare che si chiami cervello :carneval:
Non c'è nulla di responsabile nel tuo racconto.
E' semplicemente una banalissima autoassoluzione da traditore.
Niente di nuovo sotto il sole.
E la motivazione del bisogno di sesso è da sganasciarsi... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Sarà....
> 
> comunque io da persone come te o Persa certe cose riesco ad accettarle più facilmente.
> 
> Quando invece sento persone come Tink o Kid scagliarsi con tutta la loro forza contro altri utenti, quando loro per primi hanno scazzato alla grande, mi riesce più difficile digerirlo. Non perché non condivida la sostanza, ma perché penso che chi ha scazzato per primo dovrebbe andarci un po' più piano nel giudicare gli altri, proprio perché ci è passato. Devo dire che Kid ultimamente mi è sembrato leggermente più rilassato, ma ci sono state occasioni in cui sembrava quasi il compagno di merende di Daniele , talmente era diventato intransigente. E per come sono fatta io, credo che la coerenza sia una cosa essenziale nella vita. Cioè, un conto è dire "guarda che stai sbagliando perché così stai facendo soffrire ecc. ecc.", un altro è puntare il dito e dire" tu non sai che cosa sia l'onestà!". C'è sempre modo e modo di dire le cose. E ripeto: un po' di umiltà a volte non guasterebbe


 A volte viene detto il contrario.
Ovvero "Tu che non hai provato quelle emozioni e quei bisogni, che cosa ne vuoi capire?".
Vedi?
Si può dire sempre tutto e il suo contrario.
Ma ributtare la questione su chi ti risponde o fare una chiamata a correo è un espediente dialettico che vedo già nei programmi politici ...risparmiatela.


----------



## Daniele (25 Maggio 2010)

Quntina, allora da quello che scrivi io sono la persona che può darti critiche sulla tua moralità visto che il mio animo per mie azioni non è sporco, ma è stato sporcato solo da azioni altrui subite.
Quintina, io preferirei sentirmi criticare da thinkerbell che ha un grande cuore piuttosto che da una persona irreprensibile come me, personalmente io stesso farei venire i nervi a me, ma tant'è che non posso tradire perchè stato tradito troppe volte, che non posso menar le mani perchè posso uccidere, che non posso rispondere malamente alle persone perchè ci vado pesante e so far del male sincero se solo volessi...ma non l'ho mai fatto.
Pensa che il mio massimo dolore è l'essere stato comprensivo del tradimento ricevuto dalla ragazza di Roma e il non aver fatto la scelta sbagliata e cioè un gancio sulla mascella per spaccargliela, ma tant'è che scelgo il bene altrui e subisco le conseguenze delle mie scelte da cretino quale sono.


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Cara Tinkerbell,
> 
> mi dispiace tanto che tu abbia letto nelle mie parole cose che ti hanno ferita. Veramente non mi hanno ferita affatto. Si scrive tra noi per riflettere. Il riflettere aiuta a confrontarsi, a crescere... ferita da te? non ne avrei motivo....Non era quella la mia intenzione. Semplicemente il sentirti dire certe cose mi è sembrato un po' fuori luogo, per come sono fatta io, che avrò anche tanti, tantissimi difetti, ma ritengo di essere a mio modo coerente, e quindi non mi salterebbe mai in mente di accusare altre persone di essere in un certo modo quando io per prima non mi sento di essere un esempio in quel campo. Ti ho accusata? e di cosa? di dire le bugie? è vero, quello sì...chi tradisce dice le bugie e non porta rispetto a chi rimane a casa ad aspettare...lo ridico, è vero...smentiscimi... secondo me ci perdi tu...a non sembrare la bella persoan che magari sei quando certi castelli di carte verranno buttati giù dal vento...magari sei una persona fantastica con un "vizietto" di poca lealtà, di poco rispetto, di non esclusività sessuale...quando le persoen a cui tieni verranno a scoprirlo gli si svelerà davanti un mondonuovo, penseranno di te che tu sei quello, solo quello che ora han davanti agliocchi...il resto della tua "bellezza" sarà annullato... e qui non c'è da dire "chi se ne frega di ciò che pensan glialtri"...parlo dei tuoi figli se ne hai, di tuo marito/moglie se ne hai, della tua mamma/papà se ne hai... io non vorrei mai deludere chi amo...non vorrei mai far soffrire chi amo... si addosserebbero colpe che non hanno, cecità che non hanno....
> Tu non hai mai detto di essere un esempio di virtù, questo è vero, ma per me il fatto che tu mi abbia detto "se tu sei fiera di te e felice di vivere una doppia vita sei maggiorenne, puoi farlo.... infatti, puoi farlo io non penso che il traditore sia un calcolatore, uno senza sentimenti...penso sia uno con un senso morale e una lealtà che fa'un pò acqua...parecchia...quasi una alluvione.... "... beh, per me il fatto che una persona dica così significa che pensa di avere un senso morale superiore al mio. Vedi, io non direi mai ad un'amante "tu hai un senso morale che fa acqua", perché so per prima di aver peccato, e quindi non mi sento assolutamente nella posizione di dire una cosa del genere a un'altra persona.Detto questo, io, che sono stata tradita più e più volte, una domanda e non per provocazione ma perchè 'sta cosa non la capisco: ma come fa chi ha sofferto per corna a fare le corna? e sono stata tradita con persone che venivano a mangiare a casa mia, che venivano in vacanza con me, che mi chiamavano 'amica'... appunto: mio Dio, con tanta sofferenza come non hai imparato che certe cose fanno male e non ti rendono mai ciò che in queste cose cerchi? Avevi tanti esempi, avevi sofferto tanto...io no... ora io sto lontano anni luce da certi uomini, ora io so cosa voglio e come lo voglio e cosa voglio essere e perchè stavo tanto stretta in quel ruolo che sono stata tradita mentre ero incinta del mio bambino, e mentre il mio bambino aveva pochi mesi... ecco, io penso che anche gli/le amanti siano dei grandissimi pezzi di merda, almeno quanto lo sono i traditori. Per cui, che una persona che è stata amante per 8 anni mi dica che il traditore è una persona che ha un senso morale che fa acqua... ecco, mi sembra un po' come il bue che dà del cornuto all'asino. Ripeto: poi mi dici quando mi son vantata del mio senso morale. Esprimere il proprio giudizio su di una cosa che finalmente si è capita e su cui ci si è ravveduti non vuol dire attribuire ad altri nefandezze e a se stessi virtù... posso esprimere il mio giudizio di schifo su me stessa ammettendoc he anche altri atteggiamenti mi fanno schifo, gli stessi atteggiamenti e diversi che io ho avuto o che con me hanno avuto? li consoco, quindi mipermetto di dire ciò che penso... non ciò che penso di te, ciò che anche tu dovresti pnsare di traditi e di traditori avendo vissuto dolore (e magari essendo candidata a darne)...
> ...


Per me lo scambio di opinioni  e l'esprimere un proprio parere (proprio portato da un vissuto in parte simile) non rende docente in cattedra, rende parte di un contraddittorio ... per me non c'è stata ferita, o offesa, o risentimento....per me c'è stato solo scambio di vedute...


----------



## minnie (25 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono convinto che un tradimento può essere perdonato solo per un reale problema nella coppia e comunque deve esserci pentimento in seguito.
> 
> Io personalmente quando ho iniziato a tradire, dopo le prime botte di vita che innegabilmente ci sono, ho subito sperato che la cosa finisse lì, mi sentivo sempre a disagio e sporco la sera quando tornavo a casa.
> 
> ...


 

:forza::forza::forza:

..davvero grazie... ogni tanto leggere queste cose da parte di qualcuno che ha anche tradito fa bene... peccato solo che chi tradisce perchè è bello trombare non capirà mai che cosa vuoi dire. Peccato solo che chi tradisce e non è mai stato tradito non capirà mai che cosa vuoi dire... forse non lo avresti capito neppure tu....


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> :forza::forza::forza:
> 
> ..davvero grazie... ogni tanto leggere queste cose da parte di qualcuno che ha anche tradito fa bene... peccato solo che chi tradisce perchè è bello trombare non capirà mai che cosa vuoi dire. Peccato solo che chi tradisce e non è mai stato tradito non capirà mai che cosa vuoi dire... forse non lo avresti capito neppure tu....


:up:


----------



## Iris (25 Maggio 2010)

Beh, Kid...si direbbe proprio che l'esperienza del tradimento di abbia fatto bene. Se confronto quel che sembravi essere prima (un pò immmaturo) a quel che sei oggi, ti si può dire che sei certamente maturato.
Non lo dico con superbia o presunzione, non credo di dover insegnare nulla, ma come una sorella maggiore.
Forse bisogna rischiare di perdere ciò che si ha, per rendersi conto del valore di ciò che si dà per scontato:up:


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh, Kid...si direbbe proprio che l'esperienza del tradimento di abbia fatto bene. Se confronto quel che sembravi essere prima (un pò immmaturo) a quel che sei oggi, ti si può dire che sei certamente maturato.
> Non lo dico con superbia o presunzione, non credo di dover insegnare nulla, ma come una sorella maggiore.
> Forse bisogna rischiare di perdere ciò che si ha, per rendersi conto del valore di ciò che si dà per scontato:up:


Su questo non ho mai avuto alcun dubbio.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ............. Ma io qui dentro le lezioni di moralità le accetto solo da persone come Persa, Amoremio, Amarax e non ricordo chi altri, .............


non avevo notato questo passaggio

non devi accettare lezioni di moralità

non da me, poi, che odio dare lezioni e ho in urto chi si mette sul piedistallo di etica e morale (spesso per nascondere ben altro secondo me)

la questione è che tu stai male con quello che sei ora

ma quello che sei lo puoi cambiare

se vuoi puoi

e forse è questo il motivo per cui hai difficoltà ad accettare le cose che ti dice tink:
lei è la dimostrazione che si può
e questo, davanti ai tuoi occhi, ti fa sentire colpevole, ti urta

pensaci


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Maggio 2010)

...e senza una guerra tra poveri, tra chi si sente migliore o peggiore, tra chi si attacca alle parole altrui per vedervi il "son meglio io, sei meglio tu"... se tu stai bene con te e sai ciò che vuoi e riesci a capire perchè ti senti tanto diversa da quella che poi agisce in modo totalmente opposto alla sua indole, alla sua moralità, alla sua interiorità allora hai vinto tu...perchè sei migliore con te stessa, perchè agisci esattamente come vorrestic he glialtri agissero con te, perchè nulal puoi rimproverarti del tuo finalmente vero modo di essere e relazionarti... non star a guardare con chi e per colpa di chi si è sbagliato....accettare che si è sbagliato e indagare il perchè... o evitare di fare l'apologia del perchè si sta bene sguazzando nel nostro errare... fingendo che non sia un errore trattare gli altri proprio come noi siam stati trattati.... se il tradimento ha fatto la bua, è cacca....quindi non si tradisce... si fa altro...si esce, ci si dà a qualche hobbies, si trova una realizzazione in altre attività, vicende, occupazioni... dobbiamo capire i meccanismi di certi atteggiamenti e così scopriremo che finire in certe situazioni quais per compensazione non è colpa di altri ma nostra... siamo vulnerabili per quelel compensazionic he cerchiamo nelle persone sbagliate e nelle vicende sbagliate... poi magari il destino ci mette di suo (incontrare chi approfitat della situazioen come nel mio caso, incontrare uan situazione coinvolgente quando di corna hai tanto sofferto e quindi non ti par poi malaccio restituirle se c'è coinvolgimento come magariu nel tuo o non so cosa altro ti ha veramente spinto).... 
Io non capisco perchè vedi nelle mie parole l'ergermi a giudice senza macchia.... niente giudizi...tanet macchie... io però le ho lavate e le sto lavando da sola...non le ho portate in lavanderia nè vado in giro tutta impataccata (come si dice a Roma)... questo non fa di me una persoan pulita...questo fa di me solo una persona che non si piace più sporca e che se che non è bello neanche per gli altri (a cui tengo, terrei, terrò) la visione di tanto sciattume...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Per me lo scambio di opinioni e l'esprimere un proprio parere (proprio portato da un vissuto in parte simile) non rende docente in cattedra, rende parte di un contraddittorio ... per me non c'è stata ferita, o offesa, o risentimento....per me c'è stato solo scambio di vedute...


 
Cara Tink,

va besissimo tutto quello che dici.

A parte che, come ti ho già detto, io adesso come adesso non sto giocando in tre, non ho una doppia vita, e non racconto bugie a nessuno, tranne forse che a me stessa. L'unica doppia vita che ho consiste nello sdoppiarmi tra il lavoro e i figli. Questo non cancella quello che ho fatto. Non cancella nemmeno il mio malessere. Sono davvero contenta per voi che avete superato tutto e siete così sicuri di quello che dite.... vi invidio, e non sai quanto.


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Cara Tink,
> 
> va besissimo tutto quello che dici.
> 
> A parte che, come ti ho già detto, io adesso come adesso non sto giocando in tre, non ho una doppia vita, e non racconto bugie a nessuno, tranne forse che a me stessa. L'unica doppia vita che ho consiste nello sdoppiarmi tra il lavoro e i figli. Questo non cancella quello che ho fatto. Non cancella nemmeno il mio malessere. Sono davvero contenta per voi che avete superato tutto e siete così sicuri di quello che dite.... vi invidio, e non sai quanto.


 Invidia? e di cosa? ce l'ha anche te dentro al forza di capire quale è il tuo malessere se ne hai... poi devi sforzarti di affrontarlo...quando sei pronta...solo così non sei più di ostacolo a te stessa...e campi almeno serena, se non riesci proprio ad essere felice! Vado al lavoro!


----------



## Daniele (26 Maggio 2010)

Padre Talmelli farebbe per te Quintina, sinceramente tu non sei depressa, ma di più...ma proprio tanto e forse per la vicenda del tuo primo marito.


----------



## Anna A (26 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Padre Talmelli farebbe per te Quintina, sinceramente tu non sei depressa, ma di più...ma proprio tanto e forse per la vicenda del tuo primo marito.


e chi è padre talmelli?


----------



## Daniele (26 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e chi è padre talmelli?


Luminare in psichiatria e frate benedettino, un uomo straordinario oltre che con una bellissima voce come cantante. e sinceramente da molta calma e spiega bene tutto quello che c'è da spiegare.


----------



## Anna A (26 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Luminare in psichiatria e frate benedettino, un uomo straordinario oltre che con una bellissima voce come cantante. e sinceramente da molta calma e spiega bene tutto quello che c'è da spiegare.


e cosa canta? tanto per sapere, eh..


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2010)

*Anna*

Canzoni di chiesa.....!!:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (26 Maggio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Canzoni di chiesa.....!!:carneval:


 lo conosci anche tu?
ma perché, ma perché sono sempre l'ultima a sapere le cose..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Maggio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> :forza::forza::forza:
> 
> ..davvero grazie... ogni tanto leggere queste cose da parte di qualcuno che ha anche tradito fa bene... peccato solo che chi tradisce perchè è bello trombare non capirà mai che cosa vuoi dire. Peccato solo che chi tradisce e non è mai stato tradito non capirà mai che cosa vuoi dire... forse non lo avresti capito neppure tu....


Non capirò mai che cosa vuol dire.....ma intanto trombo e mi diverto.
Il fastidio che provate per questo ha solo un nome:  INVIDIA.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Maggio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> ...*e senza una guerra tra poveri, tra chi si sente migliore o peggiore, tra chi si attacca alle parole altrui per vedervi il "son meglio io, sei meglio tu"... *se tu stai bene con te e sai ciò che vuoi e riesci a capire perchè ti senti tanto diversa da quella che poi agisce in modo totalmente opposto alla sua indole, alla sua moralità, alla sua interiorità allora hai vinto tu...perchè sei migliore con te stessa, perchè agisci esattamente come vorrestic he glialtri agissero con te, perchè nulal puoi rimproverarti del tuo finalmente vero modo di essere e relazionarti... non star a guardare con chi e per colpa di chi si è sbagliato....accettare che si è sbagliato e indagare il perchè... o evitare di fare l'apologia del perchè si sta bene sguazzando nel nostro errare... fingendo che non sia un errore trattare gli altri proprio come noi siam stati trattati.... se il tradimento ha fatto la bua, è cacca....quindi non si tradisce... si fa altro...si esce, ci si dà a qualche hobbies, si trova una realizzazione in altre attività, vicende, occupazioni... dobbiamo capire i meccanismi di certi atteggiamenti e così scopriremo che finire in certe situazioni quais per compensazione non è colpa di altri ma nostra... siamo vulnerabili per quelel compensazionic he cerchiamo nelle persone sbagliate e nelle vicende sbagliate... poi magari il destino ci mette di suo (incontrare chi approfitat della situazioen come nel mio caso, incontrare uan situazione coinvolgente quando di corna hai tanto sofferto e quindi non ti par poi malaccio restituirle se c'è coinvolgimento come magariu nel tuo o non so cosa altro ti ha veramente spinto)....
> *Io non capisco perchè vedi nelle mie parole l'ergermi a giudice* senza macchia.... niente giudizi...tanet macchie... io però le ho lavate e le sto lavando da sola...non le ho portate in lavanderia nè vado in giro tutta impataccata (come si dice a Roma)... questo non fa di me una persoan pulita...questo fa di me solo una persona che non si piace più sporca e che se che non è bello neanche per gli altri (a cui tengo, terrei, terrò) *la visione di tanto sciattume*...


Partita benissimo...come si fa a stabilire chi è meglio di chi?

Ma poi perchè sostieni che non ti ergi a giudice, mentre le tue parole tradiscono tutto il tuo giudizio negativo verso certe situazioni?

A proposito...bella la riconciliazione sulle pagine di questa discussione..


----------



## Daniele (26 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Partita benissimo...come si fa a stabilire chi è meglio di chi?


Dimmelo quando avrai a che vedere con una persona che tu reputi scorretta...scoprirai che chi è corretto è meglio di chi è scorretto senza alcuna ombra di dubbio ed il peggio è chi è beato nell'essere scorretto.


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Partita benissimo...come si fa a stabilire chi è meglio di chi?
> 
> Ma poi perchè sostieni che non ti ergi a giudice, mentre le tue parole tradiscono tutto il tuo giudizio negativo verso certe situazioni?
> 
> A proposito...bella la riconciliazione sulle pagine di questa discussione..


Perchè, ho mai sostenuto che certe situazioni quando c'ero dentro e ora che ci sono fuori mi piacevano? non mi schiero a favore...son stata amante e me ne son pentita pur non avendo dimenticato (ma avendo capito dove e come e perchè e con chi ho sbagliato) iò che ho fatto... non ne andavo fiera allora, nonne vado fiera ora...certe "colpe" non si lavano via dicendo che ora è tutto finito, capito, dimenticato, volemose bene... prender posizione non è ergersi a giudice...mai visto qualcuno che quando capisce dove è lo sbaglio poi non sbaglia più e dice "e certo, se avessi studiato come sto studiando ora di sicuro quell'errore non loavrei fatto?"... questo è essere giudice? questo è scegliere da che parte si vuol stare nella barricata quando sei stata da entrambe le parti(anzi, da due delle parti in scena di queste vicende a 2, 3, 4 attori....sono stata tradita da fidanzata fedele.... son stata amante fedele di un uomo sposato... so cosa vuol dire star male per entrambe le cose...so quale è il dolore che si prova e il dolore che si può dare... l'ho sentito da attrice in una storia, da comparsa nell'altra)... ripeto, a me non piacciono la menzogna e l'egoismo.... non mi piace più relazionarmi con persone che si esprimono con questo genere di valori, non mi piace condividere questi valori.... 
Non ci vedo nulla di strano... c'è chi si sente tranquillo a mentire e lo fa come bevesse un bicchier d'acqua, c'è chi non si sente tranquillo a mentire ma lo fa non sa neanche perchè, c'è chi odia mentire e non lo farebbe mai manco sotto tortura... io non sono l'orsetto dle tiro a segno... una storia di schifo ho avuto, una sola durata molto: lui non era la quintessenza della virtù, io ero una donna sporca perchè condividevo scientemente con lui il tradimento verso sua moglie, senza obblighi, spinta inparte dalle sue bugie in parte dalla mia ottusità e da motivazioni che poi con sofferenza ho ben capito: bè, non ci sto a fare l'orsetto dle tiro a segno a vita...lo schifo è durato anni ma poi uno ha tutto chiaro davanti, si sveglia e decide ciò che vuole dalal vita, decide ciò che crede per se stesso essere onestà e serenità... giudice di cosa, Chiara? io ho espresso la mia opinione... sbagliavo, ho capito dove sbagliavo, avrei potuto sbagliare di più ma mancandomi totalmente la parte egocentrica e narcisistica grazie a Dio certi danni li ho limitati ed ora sono qui a dire che le mie colpe non sono per questo redente ma che certe modalità, certo dualismo, certo pensar di viver in pace soloperchè l'altro non si accorge a me non piace... mi son scottata....son stata male...ho analizzato...mi son fatta male più analizzando che scottandomi....ho capito....ora sostengo questo che scrivo, ora la mia vita è tornata quella di 8 anni fa....
Giudice io? se così senti e ti fa piacere mi st abene...ognuno legge l'altro secondo le proprie modalità di pensiero e di comportamento... ciò che non è uguale a noi è sempre altrità... quindi va bene anche che tu mi veda giudice anche se io (e altri credo che han vissuto il mio prcorso e mi han aiutata) non mici sento affatto... e poi, gurda, il giudice sarà anche unpersonaggio austero, severo, col parruccone bianco e l'ermellino addosso, ma si è fatto un bip così a studiare i casi pratici per poi trarne ogni volta le proprie, si spera eque conclusioni.... tutto sommato, mi avessi chiamata boia sarebbe stato peggio!!! :mrgreen:

p.s.: con al parola sciattume parlavo  di quella me che sbagliava sia sua sponte che indotta da altri....tutto l'ultimo periodo è inteso riferito ame e a chi come me si è o si comporta....come vedi, interessata magari a vederci il verme, non hai visto la mela.... parlavo di ME Chiara.... IO sono stata amante Chiara...IO SBAGLIAVO....non nei confronti di mio marito, o del mio fidanzato o del mio amante (che ero in quel senso devota, amabile, donan di mille virtù!) ma nei confronti di una povera donna che nulla c'entrava, di una famiglia che nulla sapeva e verso la quale mi sentivo ladra (di nulla, prchè dentro facevo di tuttoper star io nell'ombra....ma sempre uno schifo facevo e uno schifo mi sentivo!)... cosa "turba" (lo so che non ti turba, non mi viene altro termine...poi magri lo correggo se mi si accende la lampadina!) il tuo leggere? che io oso guardare la tua (tua, di X, Y o Z...parlo con te mi rivolgo a te, parlo con X mi rivolgo ad X....in realtà parlo all'universo degli amanti, sposati e non) A tatuata sul petto facendo NO NO con la testa? si cara Chiara, la guardo e faccio no no....loo stesso no no che ho fatto per 8 anni....lo stesso no no che faccio tutt'ora uando mispecchio perchè se certe cose son passate, quegli 8 anni fanno ancora parte della mia vita... forse a te o X o Y o Z non sta bene sentire che una svedese parla in svedese con altre svedesi? e come dovrei parlare? io so... a me non piace...secondo me non va bene... però, e l'ho scritto (vatti a rileggere il post), son anche convinta che eessendo tu (o X o Y o Z) maggiorenne sai cosa c'è in ballo e son sicura che saprai prenderti le conseguenze di ogni tuo gesto sia che io (o X o Y o Z) locondivida o meno...

Scusate, sono ottusa... a me non pare di giudicare proprio nessuno se non apparentando certe non oneste situazioni (peraltro DIVERSISSIME) con le mie altrettanto non oneste situzioni....
That's all.


----------



## Amoremio (26 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non capirò mai che cosa vuol dire.....ma intanto trombo e mi diverto.
> Il fastidio che provate per questo ha solo un nome: INVIDIA.


 
e cosa pensi ci sia da invidiare?

il fatto che non trovi un uomo che ti soddisfi sotto i diversi aspetti e ti accontenti di far come fai, ma questo qualche, pur minimo, turbamento te lo provoca?
e ti racconti che chi non fa come te è perchè è racchia o non ha il coraggio, quindi tu sei coraggiosa, bellissima e pure seriamente impegnata a tenere unita la tua famiglia?

continua a sognare, che prima o poi ti svegli e ti accorgi che stai sprecando il tuo tempo, o con tuo marito o con gli amorazzi o con entrambi


----------



## Anna A (26 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e cosa pensi ci sia da invidiare?
> 
> il fatto che non trovi un uomo che ti soddisfi sotto i diversi aspetti e ti accontenti di far come fai, ma questo qualche, pur minimo, turbamento te lo provoca?
> e ti racconti che chi non fa come te è perchè è racchia o non ha il coraggio, quindi tu sei coraggiosa, bellissima e pure seriamente impegnata a tenere unita la tua famiglia?
> ...


lascia stare.. io che certe cose le faccio posso dirti che non è per niente il massimo.
ma più di tutto non capisco cosa ci sia da invidiare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e cosa pensi ci sia da invidiare?
> 
> il fatto *che non trovi un uomo che ti soddisfi sotto i diversi aspetti* e ti accontenti di far come fai, ma questo qualche, pur minimo, turbamento te lo provoca?
> e ti racconti che chi non fa come te è perchè è racchia o non ha il coraggio, quindi tu sei coraggiosa, bellissima e pure seriamente impegnata a tenere unita la tua famiglia?
> ...


Il punto è proprio questo: tu  ti senti " più avanti " di altri e misuri sulla tua esperienza ciò che accadrà a me ( o ad altri come me). Già prefiguri che il tempo risulterà sprecato e che io (o altri come me) non saremo soddisfatti di ciò che accadrà in futuro.

Ma perchè, mi chiedo?
Perchè a te è accaduto così (non so perchè non conosco la tua storia) ?

Io non mi sento più coraggiosa e più bella, ma mi limito ad assecondare alcuni miei impulsi, che ritengo utili in questo momento per me. 
Siccome mi sono presa un impegno (il matrimonio) mantengo il mio ruolo:con mio marito non sto sprecando il mio tempo, ma faccio proseguire il progetto di vita intrapreso, che, per inciso, checchè (vogliate dirne voi) ha poco o niente a che fare con l'ammmmore, come lo chiama qualcuno qui.
La mia vita ( ai miei occhi) non è mai stata chiara come in questo momento, quando ho finalmente capito

quante balle sull'amore mi hanno raccontato fin da quando ero piccola!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non capirò mai che cosa vuol dire.....ma intanto trombo e mi diverto.
> Il fastidio che provate per questo ha solo un nome: INVIDIA.


 Questa scemenza la dicono solo gli uomini per i quali "ogni lasciata è persa". Nessuna donna direbbe una cosa del genere perché sa che anche la nipotina di fantozzi non ha difficoltà...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Maggio 2010)

Guarda che  ai miei occhi non sei per niente ottusa, Tinkerbell....

quando io parlo( scrivo) non ho mai niente di personale contro nessuno......anzi, mi fa piacere sentire le esperienze degli altri, che non sono giuste o sbagliate, ma semplicemente esperienze.

Quando spingo un pò sull'acceleratore e dico: trombo e mi diverto, non è per provocare, perchè so bene, pur non conoscendo i paritcolari, che alcune storie delle vostre sono dolorose...ma so anche una cosa, per esperienza diretta...
che non sono gli altri a calpestarci/usarci/ amarci/ desiderarci...
ma NOI e solo NOI che ci lasciamo usare/calpestare/ amare.....e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
Noi direzioniamo la nostra vita: che l'esperienza del tradimento (inflitto o subìto) possa diventare devastante lo so anch'io....ma può diventare anche un momento di crescita personale, per quanto assurdo questo possa sembrarti. Capisco bene che per te non è stato così, infatti dici che dopo gli otto anni sei tornata quella di prima...ma  capisci cosa hai detto? Quella di prima? Io spero e credo che tu ti sia evoluta e che quelle sofferenze che dici di aver patito e provocato non ti abbiano lasciato ferma al palo. 
Io continuo a vivere quest'esperienza a vostro avviso riprovevole perchè mi sta dando qualcosa di più, ok?
E porto la mia esperienza qui perchè trovo giusto che in un forum ci sia confronto, non autoreferenzialità....sennò a che servirebbe?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda che ai miei occhi non sei per niente ottusa, Tinkerbell....
> 
> quando io parlo( scrivo) non ho mai niente di personale contro nessuno......anzi, mi fa piacere sentire le esperienze degli altri, che non sono giuste o sbagliate, ma semplicemente esperienze.
> 
> ...


 Ti pagano?
Opera di bene?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa scemenza la dicono solo gli uomini per i quali "ogni lasciata è persa". Nessuna donna direbbe una cosa del genere perché sa che anche la nipotina di fantozzi non ha difficoltà...


Anche per le donne "ogni lasciata è persa"....

..o credi di essere migliore degli uomini solo perchè sei donna?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche per le donne "ogni lasciata è persa"....
> 
> ..o credi di essere migliore degli uomini solo perchè sei donna?


 Non è questione di essere migliore degli uomini, ma diversa da certi uomini.
Sai quante ne ho lasciati... non mi son persa nulla... :carneval:


----------



## Daniele (26 Maggio 2010)

Il tradimento per il tradito non è una opportunità per migliorarsi. Cambia tutto e se va bene uno torna ad essere quello di prima, se va male finisce ad avere molti problemi che neppure hai idea. Tu non puoi idea di cosa vuol dire stare male, tu non hai idea di cosa significa essere bloccati in un reparto psichiatrico perchè crollato del tutto e non capito da nessuno solo perchè "lei" non ha avuto l'accortezza di dire "si Daniele hai ragione sono una troia e mi dispiace di averti fatto del male!" Ma dirmi "io in questo tempo ho capito di essere intelligente e bla bla bla" cioè lei mi ha tradito ed ha capito da quella esperienza con il tempo di essere una ragazza intelligente e che deve credere in se stessa? Il traditore ci guadagna sempre, se viene scoperto l'unico che ci perde è il tradito.
Chiara cosa perderesti tu se le tue botte di vita fossero scoperte? Ricorda che io adesso mi pento del mio atteggiamento iplomatico e comprensivo che attuai alla scoperta del tradimento, propugno la ottima idea del pugno in facia per distruggere la mandibibola se mi riuscisse ed io sono molto pacifico...pensa gli altri uomini cosa possono fare.
Tu adesso stai guadagnando il 4% all'anno, ma se perdi perdi tutto.


----------



## Brady (26 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda che ai miei occhi non sei per niente ottusa, Tinkerbell....
> 
> quando io parlo( scrivo) non ho mai niente di personale contro nessuno......anzi, mi fa piacere sentire le esperienze degli altri, che non sono giuste o sbagliate, ma semplicemente esperienze.
> 
> ...


Il tradimento è (può essere) un momento di crescita quando è un errore e viene riconosciuto come tale (almeno dopo). Perché è dagli sbagli che si impara. Chi lo osanna come filosofia di vita, come nel tuo caso, non lo considera sbagliato, ergo non impara un piffero! 
A te da qualcosa in più, ok, sesso, avventura, gratificazione, o chi sa cos'altro. Di certo non ti da maturità.


----------



## Daniele (26 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche per le donne "ogni lasciata è persa"....
> 
> ..o credi di essere migliore degli uomini solo perchè sei donna?


Bella forza parlare così con la "gnocca" scusate il termine.
Anche la mia ragazza mi ha detto chiaro e tondo che una donna per trovare uno con cui andare a letto ci mette...un paio di minui ed il risultato è al 100% mentre per l'uomo non è così!
Scusate le parole ma davvero una donna che dice una cosa del genere o è bruttissima davvero o vive in un altro mondo oppure è...un uomo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è questione di essere migliore degli uomini, ma diversa da certi uomini.
> Sai quante ne ho lasciati... non mi son persa nulla... :carneval:


Certo... anch'io!
Non tutti i maschi desiderano avere a che fare con una donna che si comporta come loro. Ma con quelli che resistono...è un'esperienza non indifferente (soprattutto a livello intellettivo).


----------



## Brady (26 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bella forza parlare così con la "gnocca" scusate il termine.
> Anche la mia ragazza mi ha detto chiaro e tondo che una donna per trovare uno con cui andare a letto ci mette...un paio di minui ed il risultato è al 100% mentre per l'uomo non è così!
> Scusate le parole ma davvero una donna che dice una cosa del genere o è bruttissima davvero o vive in un altro mondo oppure è...un uomo.


la terza che hai detto:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> la terza che hai detto:up:


 :up::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bella forza parlare così con la "gnocca" scusate il termine.
> Anche la mia ragazza mi ha detto chiaro e tondo che una donna per trovare uno con cui andare a letto ci mette...un paio di minui ed il risultato è al 100% mentre per l'uomo non è così!
> Scusate le parole ma davvero una donna che dice una cosa del genere o è bruttissima davvero o vive in un altro mondo oppure è...un uomo.


Ahhhhh..ora ho finalmente capito.
Credete che io sia racchia e che non mi lasci sfuggire nessuna occasione per...
Scusate la dabbenaggine, a volte sono proprio ingenua!
Vabbè, credete quello che volete... per ovvi motivi non posso mandarvi una mia foto, pe cui il dubbio resta ( o la certezza, Daniele, vedi un pò te), ma la cosa non cambierebbe di una virgola. Io sono così. Peccato che possiamo conoscerci solo attraverso le pagine del forum, per me sarebbe una bella serata quella passata insieme a voi a discutere di queste coe.


----------



## perdutamente (27 Maggio 2010)

Chiara, se io ti dicessi che alcune persone stuprano qualcuno e si divertono e che chi non li capisce è solo un po' invidioso del loro senso morale, diciamo, atipico? Tesseresti le lodi di questi individui? Io no.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Maggio 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Chiara, se io ti dicessi che alcune persone stuprano qualcuno e si divertono e che chi non li capisce è solo un po' invidioso del loro senso morale, diciamo, atipico? Tesseresti le lodi di questi individui? Io no.


Ciao e benvenuto/a
...ma che paragoni fai?

Io sto parlando di piacevoli effusioni tra due persone maggiorenni e consenzienti, nel pieno uso delle loro facoltà mentali.


----------



## perdutamente (27 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto/a
> ...ma che paragoni fai?
> 
> Io sto parlando di piacevoli effusioni tra due persone maggiorenni e consenzienti, nel pieno uso delle loro facoltà mentali.


Speravo si capisse che la parte lesa nella metafora (lo stuprato per capirsi) era il/la marito/moglie tradito/a. Certo è vero che con questa precisazione hai evitato di rispondermi.


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda che ai miei occhi non sei per niente ottusa, Tinkerbell....
> 
> quando io parlo( scrivo) non ho mai niente di personale contro nessuno......anzi, mi fa piacere sentire le esperienze degli altri, che non sono giuste o sbagliate, ma semplicemente esperienze.
> 
> ...


 Ripeto e confermo con orgoglio: MI SONO INVOLUTA A ( ANNI PRIMA... SONO FIERA DI ESSER TORNATA QUELLA CHE ERO... il palo eran questi ultimi 8 anni...ilpalo ès tato sradicato! Non èc he avevo 10 anni 8 anni fa....a 30 anni avevo già un certo vissuot, sentimentale, lavorativo, amicale, culturale....son tornata a quello....viva Dio...


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Maggio 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Chiara, se io ti dicessi che alcune persone stuprano qualcuno e si divertono e che chi non li capisce è solo un po' invidioso del loro senso morale, diciamo, atipico? Tesseresti le lodi di questi individui? Io no.


 Avevo fatto lostessop esempio con il concetto dell qarapina in banca... non mi è stato risposto...


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> lascia stare.. io che certe cose le faccio posso dirti che non è per niente il massimo.
> ma più di tutto non capisco cosa ci sia da invidiare.


era quel che dicevo:up:


----------



## Kid (27 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Noi direzioniamo la nostra vita: che l'esperienza del tradimento (inflitto o subìto) possa diventare devastante lo so anch'io....ma può diventare anche un momento di crescita personale, per quanto assurdo questo possa sembrarti.



No basta dai, vi prego.

Chiara, non puoi permetterti di fare una tale affermazione se non sai cosa significa subire un tradimento.

C'è gente che si suicida, gente che và in terapia, gente che rimane in depressione.

Forse per te è diverso, perchè tu stai dalla parte divertente del tutto.

A me questa affermazione fa davvero andare il sangue al cervello, giuro.


----------



## Daniele (27 Maggio 2010)

Chiara, in quel esempio i tradito è lo stuprato. Tu non ci crederai quante somilianze ci possono essere nel risultato finale nella mente quanto una persona subisce una violenza di qualsiasi genere ed il tradimento è una violenza.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il punto è proprio questo: tu ti senti " più avanti " di altri e misuri sulla tua esperienza ciò che accadrà a me ( o ad altri come me). Già prefiguri che il tempo risulterà sprecato e che io (o altri come me) non saremo soddisfatti di ciò che accadrà in futuro.
> 
> Ma perchè, mi chiedo?
> Perchè a te è accaduto così (non so perchè non conosco la tua storia) ?
> ...


oh, lo hai detto tu che la situazione ti crea qualche fastidiuccio con te stessa, mica me lo invento
non sarà che a furia di raccontartela ti perdi qualche passaggio?


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ....ma può diventare anche un momento di crescita personale, per quanto assurdo questo possa sembrarti.
> ..............


 
ci son  diverse cose in questo post che sono condivisibili

finanche questa 
e tu invero sembri aver davvero bisogno di innamorarti di quell'amore che pretende esclusività
e di ottenerne .... un'occasione di crescita personale che ti aiuti a superare il tuo adolescenziale egoismo


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :up::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (27 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No basta dai, vi prego.
> 
> Chiara, non puoi permetterti di fare una tale affermazione se non sai cosa significa subire un tradimento.
> 
> ...


bè però per te lo è stata una crescita personale.. o vuoi dire di no?
il punto è: fino a che punto il gioco vale la candela?


----------



## Kid (27 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè però per te lo è stata una crescita personale.. o vuoi dire di no?
> il punto è: fino a che punto il gioco vale la candela?



No Anna, ti assicuro che ne avrei fatto volentieri a meno. Un tradimento ti segna la vita. Io comunque sia, non sto più bene come una votla con mia moglie, c'è poco da fare. E' un dolore che a volte morde meno, ma è sempre presente.

Che poi si dia meno scontato il partner, che si maturi... possibile per carità, ma da qui a dire che è terapeutico...


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No Anna, ti assicuro che ne avrei fatto volentieri a meno. Un tradimento ti segna la vita. *Io comunque sia, non sto più bene come una votla con mia moglie*, c'è poco da fare. E' un dolore che a volte morde meno, ma è sempre presente.
> 
> Che poi si dia meno scontato il partner, che si maturi... possibile per carità, ma da qui a dire che è terapeutico...


non ci stai più bene come nel periodo in cui la tradivi?
o come quando lei soffriva per aver saputo che la tradivi?


----------



## Nuvola (27 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il punto è proprio questo: tu  ti senti " più avanti " di altri e misuri sulla tua esperienza ciò che accadrà a me ( o ad altri come me). Già prefiguri che il tempo risulterà sprecato e che io (o altri come me) non saremo soddisfatti di ciò che accadrà in futuro.
> 
> Ma perchè, mi chiedo?
> Perchè a te è accaduto così (non so perchè non conosco la tua storia) ?
> ...


Sono curiosa di sapere come si vive da cinica... ma probabilmente non lo saprò mai...


----------



## Kid (27 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ci stai più bene come nel periodo in cui la tradivi?
> o come quando lei soffriva per aver saputo che la tradivi?


Non ci sto più bene come quando stavamo bene davvero entrambi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No basta dai, vi prego.
> 
> Chiara, non puoi permetterti di fare una tale affermazione se non sai cosa significa subire un tradimento.
> 
> ...


Perché se lo dice ChiarO la stessa affermazione ti pare fatta da un simpaticone?


----------



## Kid (27 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché se lo dice ChiarO la stessa affermazione ti pare fatta da un simpaticone?



Io mi auguro tu stia scherzando... serio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io mi auguro tu stia scherzando... serio.


 Non scherzo.
Tu hai trovato stimolanti stesse identiche cose firmate da un nobile nick maschile.


----------



## Kid (27 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non scherzo.
> Tu hai trovato stimolanti stesse identiche cose firmate da un nobile nick maschile.



No dai... spara il nome. E non dirmi Conte, al quale voglio bene perchè è scanzonatamente simpatico ma per il quale non trovo nessun punto in comune al mio modo di pensare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No dai... spara il nome. E non dirmi Conte, al quale voglio bene perchè è scanzonatamente simpatico ma per il quale non trovo nessun punto in comune al mio modo di pensare.


 Intuitivo...


----------



## Kid (27 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intuitivo...



Mi spiace ma ti devo smentire quindi. Ma gentilmente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No basta dai, vi prego.
> 
> Chiara, non puoi permetterti di fare una tale affermazione se non sai cosa significa subire un tradimento.
> 
> ...





Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, in quel esempio i tradito è lo stuprato. Tu non ci crederai quante somilianze ci possono essere nel risultato finale nella mente quanto una persona subisce una violenza di qualsiasi genere ed il tradimento è una violenza.


Certo...io non sono in grado di capire del tutto perchè non sono dalla parte del tradito. In questo vi dò piena ragione...
Non so che significa prendere psicofarmaci, non sono stata in terapia..

...ma dolcissimi Daniele e Kid (perchè così io vi vedo, come due dolci amici con cui interloquire) è proprio per questo che io non oso fare riferimenti alle vostre rispettive storie e mi mantengo sul generico.
Perchè ho profondo rispetto per le vostre passate (o presenti)sofferenze.
La schermaglia verbale e il ragionamento critico sull'argomento che si creano su queste pagine, per quel che mi riguarda, non sono mai sul piano personale. Anche se magari penserete a una presa per i fondelli,
non sapete quanti pensieri della mia giornata dedico alle vostre vicende, e mi interrogo sulle ragioni che hanno creato in voi una mentalità così negativa (senza alcuna critica, sia ben inteso).
Voi direte: la violenza del tradimento.
Ma ripeto:non credo che una persona tradisca per accanirsi su chi le sta accanto, per farlo soffrire volutamente. Io lo faccio per leggerezza, se volete, ma non con cattiveria: e rivendico il diritto di essere un pò leggera anche a 38 anni. 
A volte la pesantezza di certe situazioni ce la creiamo noi, e la manteniamo perchè ci fa comodo portarcela dietro e mostrarla agli altri, solo noi sappiamo perchè. A me piace l'idea di portare qui, tra di noi interlocutori del forum, una situazione piu...come dire..... free?
Io cerco di essere lieve.. se qualcuno si offende sono anche un pò cavoli suoi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No dai... spara il nome. E non dirmi Conte, al quale voglio bene perchè è scanzonatamente simpatico ma per il quale non trovo nessun punto in comune al mio modo di pensare.


Qualcuno mi spiegherà prima o poi cos'è sta storia del Conte?
E perchè io ve lo ricordo?


----------



## Kid (27 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo...io non sono in grado di capire del tutto perchè non sono dalla parte del tradito. In questo vi dò piena ragione...
> Non so che significa prendere psicofarmaci, non sono stata in terapia..
> 
> ...ma dolcissimi Daniele e Kid (perchè così io vi vedo, come due dolci amici con cui interloquire) è proprio per questo che io non oso fare riferimenti alle vostre rispettive storie e mi mantengo sul generico.
> ...


Io Chiara ammiro il tuo sereno "candore" da fedifraga. Però davvero ci rinuncio con te, perchè mi sale la bile fino alle orecchie ogni volta che scrivi qualcosa. Non che non lo trova interessante sia chiaro, ma perchè non vedo in te nessuna incrinatura che possa fare pensare ad un tuo cambiamento, seppur minimo. 
Le nostre parole ti scivolano via come una goccia di sperma su un vestitino di latex.
Purtroppo temo che l'unica maniera sarebbe quella che tuo marito ti scoprisse... solo che lì ti travolgerebbe un mare di dolore dal qualce difficlmente la vostra coppia potrà sopravvivere.

In bocca al lupo comunque.


----------



## Kid (27 Maggio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi spiegherà prima o poi cos'è sta storia del Conte?
> E perchè io ve lo ricordo?


E' una persona con la quale avresti una grande simbiosi.


----------



## Daniele (27 Maggio 2010)

Chiara, non è il tradimento in se, ma il dopo che crea danni. Il tradimento è il vulnus e dopo se c'è violenza da parte del traditore c'è praticamente il colpo di grazia. Io so che la mia ex ha fatto tutto per proprio interesse, ma visto il dopo c'è stata anche cattiveria, una cattiveria ribelle ad una cosa che aveva voluto lei stessa ed è una cosa assurda, solo che si è ribellata contro di me che mai l'avevo obbligata a nulla, quando bastava parlarmi. Pensa non sai quanto io vorrei essere nella mia vita lasciato normalmente senza alcun tradimento in mezzo...ma così non è mai stato e puntualmente il traditore ha sempre infierito più o meno su di me.
Ogni mancanza del tradito è nulla rispetto al tradimento e rispetto che il traditore se ne voglia andare, anche perchè figli o non figli io non potrei stare mai con una traditrice, ma che sia parte attiva nel progetto di guarigione di chi ha ferito senza infierire.


----------

